# Runtz seeds?



## Armyofsprout (Oct 30, 2019)

Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 13, 2019)

I got some runtz s1 fem seeds


----------



## The Winston (Nov 13, 2019)

got like 6 left that iw not be running all fem, gonna run my gelato 41 instead


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 13, 2019)

The Winston said:


> got like 6 left that iw not be running all fem, gonna run my gelato 41 instead


Wanna sell any? Or know where I can get some?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Clone only reversed to make s1 seeds


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2019)

From what I heard runtz is a scam and all hype. They started by buying certain strains in cali at low costs and changing strains names to something the very desireable at the moment and hiking prices. I'll get some more info from my buddy who is in more of the know and post back here.


----------



## kgp (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> From what I heard runtz is a scam and all hype. They started by buying certain strains in cali at low costs and changing strains names to something the very desireable at the moment and hiking prices. I'll get some more info from my buddy who is in more of the know and post back here.


Far from a scam.. Zkittlez X Gelato 33. Taste great, very potent smoke, and visually appealing. Top shelf smoke.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> From what I heard runtz is a scam and all hype. They started by buying certain strains in cali at low costs and changing strains names to something the very desireable at the moment and hiking prices. I'll get some more info from my buddy who is in more of the know and post back here.


I know a lot of people got fake bags etc but the runtz is a nice one

like theguy above said Zkittlez x gelato 33

nice flavour and bag appeal


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> I got some runtz s1 fem seeds


Whose the breeder? Copycat Genetix?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Whose the breeder? Copycat Genetix?


Yeah mate 

and before anyone can bullshit him,because there are so many breeders hating the fact he’s reversing there genetics and making them available for everyone else

you got jokers trying to sting us regular guys $300 for a pack of 10 REGS 

You’ll be lucky to get about 4 fems from a pack and then try and find a keeper 

I’ve got about 8 people on my IG all growing copycat gear and it’s just frost on top of frost on top of frost

people hating but you can’t hate someone putting out fire for $120 a pack all female and all 100% germ rates


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Ask 

Lokigro
Elevated cannabis
Flatalldayeveryday

etc etc il send more if need be

these guys are proof that copycat gear is straight fire


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Yeah mate
> 
> and before anyone can bullshit him,because there are so many breeders hating the fact he’s reversing there genetics and making them available for everyone else
> 
> ...


Hey that's fine you like supporting dipshits. Doesnt affect me, dont call him a breeder if all he does is steal others work. Some of us support breeders who take the time to create which is why you find alot of shade thrown at these people.

Have you currently grown and finished and smoked any of his stuff that your claiming fire?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Or go


nc208 said:


> Hey that's fine you like supporting dipshits. Doesnt affect me, dont call him a breeder if all he does is steal others work. Some of us support breeders who take the time to create which is why you find alot of shade thrown at these people.
> 
> Have you currently grown and finished and smoked any of his stuff that your claiming fire?


Steal other people’s work? So what’s the rule once someone comes up with a genetic they can charge it out at 500 a pack yeah that’s great for the cannabis comment hahahaha

so why do you dislike him?
i don’t know the guy personally I don’t need to, like all other breeders they won’t give you no time or Advice and all they do is give it to theirfriends in basements to test and bring new genetics

So literally why do you hate the guy, or is it just because your favourite breeder doesn’t like him so now your pants are in a twist

like what’s he doing wrong? He’s been able to give me genetics feminised without hunting down a 10 pack of regs to find a female

seriously you guys are so wet


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ve literally named atleast 3 people who have all said their best fem seeds have come from copycar

so let’sget back to the point as to why you dislike him so much hahah? I bet the reason is nothing to do with growing


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

all you can give us is your shitty opinion of someone you’ve not grown anything of you’ve just heard someone say he’s a douche and followed it

I’ve got proof he’s got fire... all you got proof of is?


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

Like what’s the actual reason he’s a dispshit?

your reasons for thinking that....


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

HEYYYYY DONT CROSS THAT WEDDING CAKE WITH ANYTHING OR HAND OUT ANY CLONES YOUR STEALING JBEEZY'S 'WORK'


----------



## kgp (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hey that's fine you like supporting dipshits. Doesnt affect me, dont call him a breeder if all he does is steal others work. Some of us support breeders who take the time to create which is why you find alot of shade thrown at these people.
> 
> Have you currently grown and finished and smoked any of his stuff that your claiming fire?


Isn't that exactly what cannarado, jungleboys, and lit farms, and several other top seed suppliers do do? Didn't Cannarado hit with 3 different strains in high times cup? 

I've said it before, genetics don't care who puts the pollen on the plant. If these "dipshits" are making money hand over fist, then they are not much of a dipshit in my opinion.


----------



## The Winston (Nov 14, 2019)

kgp said:


> Isn't that exactly what cannarado, jungleboys, and lit farms, and several other top seed suppliers do do? Didn't Cannarado hit with 3 different strains in high times cup?
> 
> I've said it before, genetics don't care who puts the pollen on the plant. If these "dipshits" are making money hand over fist, then they are not much of a dipshit in my opinion.



mate these clowns follow an opinion someone else gave them

but you can't say anything because they KNOW about weed looool


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

kgp said:


> Isn't that exactly what cannarado, jungleboys, and lit farms, and several other top seed suppliers do do? Didn't Cannarado hit with 3 different strains in high times cup?
> 
> I've said it before, genetics don't care who puts the pollen on the plant. If these "dipshits" are making money hand over fist, then they are not much of a dipshit in my opinion.


I havent seen any of those guys release s1s of other breeders work. If you get a clone only and then cross it to something then yes that's fine. 

If you get the clone only and simply reverse it then that's not same as just using the cut in crosses. 

Re cannarado yes 3 of his strains he worked on and created won cups. What's that got to do with reversing and making s1s though?


----------



## kgp (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I havent seen any of those guys release s1s of other breeders work. If you get a clone only and then cross it to something then yes that's fine.
> 
> If you get the clone only and simply reverse it then that's not same as just using the cut in crosses.
> 
> Re cannarado yes 3 of his strains he worked on and created won cups. What's that got to do with reversing and making s1s though?


I get your point, but what I was getting at is that every plant cross or strain was created by someone at sometime. No one owns the rights or patent.

Someone once told me that imitation is the greatest form of flattery. As long as they give credit to the breeder, chucker, or dipshit who cares? Self pollination wont re-create the mother. You can "try" and find something similar but it boils down to dominant / recessive / homozygous genes. It could come out like shit, or better for that matter. The business is cutthroat. 

I have no dog in this race, so I really don't care enough to defend either side. If the cut is that valued, they should keep it in house and release flowers to the masses. Once the cut is out, people will try and run with the hype. That, sir, is a fact.


----------



## beercan (Nov 14, 2019)

I've been hunting runts also, seen some clones for 2k, way outta my budget!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Like what’s the actual reason he’s a dispshit?
> 
> your reasons for thinking that....


I have no problem with a breeder/chucker making s1 beans of someone else’s strain

problem with copycat is dude is a fucking liar

Koma called him out for having Cake Bomb s1s before Cake Bomb was even released to the public

And Id bet anything those Runtz s1s really aren’t Runtz

dude is just making fems and slapping names of popular strains on the packs

im not saying the weed is good or bad but its not the strain it’s supposed to be

you look foolish for sucking him off when you haven’t even flowered one of his beans yet


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I have no problem with a breeder/chucker making s1 beans of someone else’s strain
> 
> problem with cooycat is dude is a fucking liar
> 
> ...


He was also selling strawberry and creme s1's before it was availabe.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 14, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> He was also selling strawberry and creme s1's before it was availabe.


Yeah im sure he does this with alot of strains

most of us can clearly see dude is a fraud but it’s still a bunch of people out here like @The Winston who don’t know any better and are being sold random beans and believe its Runtz lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 14, 2019)

You guys are fuckin stupid if you order from this tool. None of his shit is real.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 14, 2019)

Can someone give me a price on seeds? Any feminized around?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

So I talked to my buddy who I trust and respect. He told me that these runtz dudes started picking up flower packs of gelato and then selling them as their own runtz strains. Thats why when I saw this I commented, I didn't know they we were even in the seed game. He also mentioned the runtz people months ago, so their obviously pushing to make that paper.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

The Winston said:


> Yeah mate
> 
> and before anyone can bullshit him,because there are so many breeders hating the fact he’s reversing there genetics and making them available for everyone else
> 
> ...


Dude not so quick...I got packs of fire from thugpug for $80, that would blow your runtz out of the water. There are seed co. and breeders that sell seeds for resonsble amounts. The more we move into legalaztion the more seed prices of quality genetics will drop because of over saturation. Unfortunately the more this happens the more there will people trying to scam and make a quick buck.
Ps. $250 or 300 is really milk money to any of us who have moderate size grow setups. Its really a drop in the bucket for what you can produce if you did your research and you find a great pheno. $250 is the most I've spent on a 10 pk I think, well recently. In house- platinum purple candy. Also having a seed collection is fun and addicting. Who gives a shit what people spend, its there $.


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 15, 2019)

I was told Wyeast farms has crosses and a Place called Lit Farms...also in my thread of Runtz this was givenhttps://cannabisthrives.com/fake-runtz-bags-and-packaging/


----------



## kgp (Nov 15, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So I talked to my buddy who I trust and respect. He told me that these runtz dudes started picking up flower packs of gelato and then selling them as their own runtz strains. Thats why when I saw this I commented, I didn't know they we were even in the seed game. He also mentioned the runtz people months ago, so their obviously pushing to make that paper.


Whats funny is i was reading about the strain on the net not too long ago, amazon add popped up and had the official runtz packaging (bags) for cheap in bulk. I wonder how many peeps grabbed up the fancy packaging and stuck their homegrown or mids in the packs and sold it to everyone they can think of. Its probably one of the reasons its getting bad press.

CHeck out ebay LOL This shit is everywhere 









10 PACK White Runtz Bags 3.5g 7g Cookies Mylar Bags Resealable Full Print | eBay


Find great deals for 10 PACK White Runtz Bags 3.5g 7g Cookies Mylar Bags Resealable Full Print. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2019)

kgp said:


> Whats funny is i was reading about the strain on the net not too long ago, amazon add popped up and had the official runtz packaging (bags) for cheap in bulk. I wonder how many peeps grabbed up the fancy packaging and stuck their homegrown or mids in the packs and sold it to everyone they can think of. Its probably one of the reasons its getting bad press.


That and they (original guys) were doing some shady shit too. Cant knock the hustle though, someone people live by the moto- its crime letting a sucker keeps his money.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 15, 2019)

The Winston said:


> people hating but you can’t hate someone putting out fire for $120 a pack all female and all 100% germ rates


$120 for reversed clone beans is a deal? I can get twice as many seeds from a real breeder, who actually stabilizes their lines, for less..


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 15, 2019)

kgp said:


> Whats funny is i was reading about the strain on the net not too long ago, amazon add popped up and had the official runtz packaging (bags) for cheap in bulk. I wonder how many peeps grabbed up the fancy packaging and stuck their homegrown or mids in the packs and sold it to everyone they can think of. Its probably one of the reasons its getting bad press.
> 
> CHeck out ebay LOL This shit is everywhere
> 
> ...


Not just runtz, but cookies, any brand vape, etc. you can get all your name brand packaging right from China


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 15, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> $120 for reversed clone beans is a deal? I can get twice as many seeds from a real breeder, who actually stabilizes their lines, for less..
> 
> View attachment 4421537


Do you, but i’m Pretty much sticking with American breeders.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 15, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Do you, but i’m Pretty much sticking with American breeders.


Yeah, what I posted was from an American (Cali) breeder.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 15, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Do you, but i’m Pretty much sticking with American breeders.


Humboldt seed company is an American breeder, you’re thinking of Humboldt seed organization from the UK.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 16, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, what I posted was from an American (Cali) breeder.





iShatterBladderz said:


> Humboldt seed company is an American breeder, you’re thinking of Humboldt seed organization from the UK.


My bad didn’t know there were two.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 16, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> My bad didn’t know there were two.


Yeah, it's a confusing problem.


----------



## booms111 (Nov 16, 2019)

the last thread with Copycat or Dildo guy(inside joke most that followed the Gu debacle will get) was deleted because everyone knows this guys a fraud. funny how keeps popping up with a defender everytime.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 18, 2019)

booms111 said:


> the last thread with Copycat or Dildo guy(inside joke most that followed the Gu debacle will get) was deleted because everyone knows this guys a fraud. funny how keeps popping up with a defender everytime.


So copycat is no good? I just need a legit person to get runtz seeds from


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 18, 2019)

Armyofsprout said:


> So copycat is no good? I just need a legit person to get runtz seeds from


Get the genetics of runtz and cross them together and find an even better pheno then runtz


----------



## booms111 (Nov 18, 2019)

Armyofsprout said:


> So copycat is no good? I just need a legit person to get runtz seeds from


I wouldn't chance it. Here's only runts I've seen and its a cross from place ive never used. https://westcoastconnoisseurs.com/product/ohio-organicx-citurs-runntz/


----------



## Richierich.2020 (Jan 5, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Wanna sell any? Or know where I can get some?


Hi there yes we have stock of runtz seeds sour cake is one of our top sellers man!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2020)

Richierich.2020 said:


> Hi there yes we have stock of runtz seeds sour cake is one of our top sellers man!!


Who are you.
You have top sellers
What are you a breeder or seedbank?

You just appeared in 2020 on the forums, when this has been around from 2009.

Who can varify you?


----------



## Starks102 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Starks102 (Feb 4, 2020)

Found clone


----------



## beercan (Feb 4, 2020)

Starks102 said:


> Found clone


Please enlighten us


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 6, 2020)

beercan said:


> Please enlighten us


I'm wondering the samething as he has been asking for a clone for sometime.


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Feb 16, 2020)

I ordered some Runtz from gelatoseeds.com. Received tracking info 11 hours after purchase. I'll f/up when in hand


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

The Winston said:


> I’ve literally named atleast 3 people who have all said their best fem seeds have come from copycar
> 
> so let’sget back to the point as to why you dislike him so much hahah? I bet the reason is nothing to do with growing


Who


----------



## beercan (Feb 16, 2020)

PoopyMcPooper said:


> I ordered some Runtz from gelatoseeds.com. Received tracking info 11 hours after purchase. I'll f/up when in hand


Keep us updated, anyone else ordered from there before?


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Feb 16, 2020)

Seems relatively new, but I did find a few random posts on interwebs of other folks testing the waters with this site recently. I've never received anything ordered from outside US, it always got caught up. I figured it was worth a shot to try one of these souvenir sites in US. Gelatoseeds takes zelle


----------



## Starks102 (Feb 17, 2020)

Got 4 rooting , I kinda lucked up on mine from someone reputable . Going to put them out there once big enough to clip . I know 2 people with them for $800 and $1500 wtf .


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 17, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4462285
> 
> View attachment 4462286


F1 Durb def never released , anybody besides cookie fam claiming that in a cross is straight lyin


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 17, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> F1 Durb def never released , anybody besides cookie fam claiming that in a cross is straight lyin


PCG is part of Cookie Fam.


----------



## 2low4u2kno (Feb 17, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


Ur still interested in runts?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 17, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> PCG is part of Cookie Fam.


Did not know this. I'm growing out their Watermelon Zkittlez S1 and Forbidden Fruit x Watermelon Zkittlez from seed (Day 33 in veg). Hard to find their seeds around though. So far so good for both of them.


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Feb 19, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Like what’s the actual reason he’s a dispshit?
> 
> your reasons for thinking that....


Besides all the reasons already given here's one more to add to the list he(copycat) his FPOG IS NOT FPOG he obviously doesn't know shit about lineage ,I copy and pasted my convo with him on Facebook the day this convo took place lol


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 20, 2020)

Jeffnc69 said:


> Besides all the reasons already given here's one more to add to the list he(copycat) his FPOG IS NOT FPOG he obviously doesn't know shit about lineage ,I copy and pasted my convo with him on Facebook the day this convo took place lol


Can’t believe people are really out here defending this dude. The guy you’re replying to has been a huge Copycat dick rider as from what i’ve seen in multiple threads. There’s no reason anyone should be supporting a guy who is making money off of other people’s work, especially when:
1. He doesn’t creat and put in work for any of those genetics himself. He is by no means a breeder.
2. He obviously doesn’t have the knowledge to be even considered a breeder


----------



## Armyofsprout (Feb 21, 2020)

PoopyMcPooper said:


> I ordered some Runtz from gelatoseeds.com. Received tracking info 11 hours after purchase. I'll f/up when in hand


Let us know


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2020)

Jeffnc69 said:


> Besides all the reasons already given here's one more to add to the list he(copycat) his FPOG IS NOT FPOG he obviously doesn't know shit about lineage ,I copy and pasted my convo with him on Facebook the day this convo took place lol


LMAO he’s confused,he had the strains mixed up

FPOG and Grape Pie are the parents of Sundae Driver

I still can’t believe people buy seeds from this guy


----------



## PoopyMcPooper (Feb 21, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Let us know


Received 6 days after order. Poppin a couple next week. Catch you all on the flip side


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 22, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> PCG is part of Cookie Fam.



super skeptical about stuff like this. 

Someone tag Jigga or pieguy on insta and directly ask if the individual/company in question was given (the) cut of F1Durb.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 22, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> super skeptical about stuff like this.
> 
> Someone tag Jigga or pieguy on insta and directly ask if the individual/company in question was given (the) cut of F1Durb.


Yeah, let us know what you come up with. Those guys are known for being super transparent with their genetics afterall (sarcasm).


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 22, 2020)

I have one at about 4 weeks into flower. Nice smell.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Feb 22, 2020)

So anyone with legit runtz? Lol


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 22, 2020)

No idea. I just growem. I also ordered other seeds I'm running from them. Alien og is one.


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 1, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


We have runtz and runtz cross seeds


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 1, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> So anyone with legit runtz? Lol


Yes we have runtz and runtz crosses.


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I talked to my buddy who I trust and respect. He told me that these runtz dudes started picking up flower packs of gelato and then selling them as their own runtz strains. Thats why when I saw this I commented, I didn't know they we were even in the seed game. He also mentioned the runtz people months ago, so their obviously pushing to make that paper.


Runtz is a real strain. ‍


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 1, 2020)

PoopyMcPooper said:


> Received 6 days after order. Poppin a couple next week. Catch you all on the flip side


We have some running as well!!! They look good we have our runtz crosses dropping soon


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 1, 2020)

Exotic genetix has a runtz cross


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

Jeffnc69 said:


> Besides all the reasons already given here's one more to add to the list he(copycat) his FPOG IS NOT FPOG he obviously doesn't know shit about lineage ,I copy and pasted my convo with him on Facebook the day this convo took place lol


Your dumb as fuck if you think that he don’t know anything


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Can’t believe people are really out here defending this dude. The guy you’re replying to has been a huge Copycat dick rider as from what i’ve seen in multiple threads. There’s no reason anyone should be supporting a guy who is making money off of other people’s work, especially when:
> 1. He doesn’t creat and put in work for any of those genetics himself. He is by no means a breeder.
> 2. He obviously doesn’t have the knowledge to be even considered a breeder


Making money off other people’s work?
Here we go again

So if for example I BUY a seed pack

then I grow it out and reverse it

Is that not my property to do whatever the fuck I want with it?

please answer that, he hasn’t stolefucking genetics, what’s the difference to anyone else BUYING someone’s clones or seeds growing them out and doing whatever the fuck they want with them

your fucking deluded


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 3, 2020)

its not going to be exactly the same but u can get it close never the exact same but if u back cross then breed them to try to get the stuff your looking for then go off from there


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Can’t believe people are really out here defending this dude. The guy you’re replying to has been a huge Copycat dick rider as from what i’ve seen in multiple threads. There’s no reason anyone should be supporting a guy who is making money off of other people’s work, especially when:
> 1. He doesn’t creat and put in work for any of those genetics himself. He is by no means a breeder.
> 2. He obviously doesn’t have the knowledge to be even considered a breeder


Also if you actually did any research and just didn’t suck whoever’s dick has lied to you, he has made his own strains, ask for his master list they are on there

I know how it is tho, when your told complete bullshit by someone and run with it, I got no reason to ride copy’s dick but what he does is good, he gives us normal people who don’t have space for huge pheno hunts and massive space, decent solid feminised seeds no herms and you can’t deny what he’s putting out is fire, I paid $150 dollars for a seed pack so it’s not as if it’s cheap? 

also when capulator had his second drop of Mac f1, copy found a stud in there that was absolute fire, messaged cap saying look I got this here you wanna work with it..... Caps response... that’s a reversal fuck off 

then capulator was wrong and blocked him?
That’s all over YouTube in case you thought it was bullshit

and capulator tries to hate on him? Lol maybe you shouldn’t give your only claim to fame away as fucking freebies and all his other crosses no ones found anything from


----------



## nc208 (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Your dumb as fuck if you think that he don’t know anything


Fuck off, Winny your still around here?, remember last time you went running your mouth here and made us go check out your weak ass Instagram? It's about 5 months later, got any pics of this fire yet or still just full of shit?


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Making money off other people’s work?
> Here we go again
> 
> So if for example I BUY a seed pack
> ...


It's been common practice since forever to get the breeders permission to work with their strains. You sound like a noob


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Also if you actually did any research and just didn’t suck whoever’s dick has lied to you, he has made his own strains, ask for his master list they are on there
> 
> I know how it is tho, when your told complete bullshit by someone and run with it, I got no reason to ride copy’s dick but what he does is good, he gives us normal people who don’t have space for huge pheno hunts and massive space, decent solid feminised seeds no herms and you can’t deny what he’s putting out is fire, I paid $150 dollars for a seed pack so it’s not as if it’s cheap?
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/B9OI-VzgEyH/


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9OI-VzgEyH/


Sorry? Are you completely missing my point

a code? If I buy something that’s mine to do whatever the fuck I want with, so capulator and your special cannabis illuminati code? Wtf I don’t care about a code? I want to grow


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fuck off, Winny your still around here?, remember last time you went running your mouth here and made us go check out your weak ass Instagram? It's about 5 months later, got any pics of this fire yet or still just full of shit?


It’s coming baby girl I’l even send you a special nugget


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> It's been common practice since forever to get the breeders permission to work with their strains. You sound like a noob


And when he hit capulator up after finding that decent male and cap saying it’s a reversal and proved to not be and blocking him.... then that’s just a breeder being a dick, I just don’t get it, if your going to open something up to the general public that’s down to you knowing they can do whatever the fuck they want with it, get out of caps ass ffs


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> what are you trying to prove exactly?


Who said I was trying to prove anything? I was simply adding context to your statement.


The Winston said:


> Sorry? Are you completely missing my point
> 
> a code? If I buy something that’s mine to do whatever the fuck I want with, so capulator and your special cannabis illuminati code? Wtf I don’t care about a code? I want to grow


Right. What I'm hearing you say is that you don't give a rats ass about giving credit to the originators of a specific strain, and you think it's no problem for Copycat to sell Mac1 selfed beans for $250 a pack and not even credit the breeder. You are right, you don't have a code, which is likely why real breeders don't want to work with you.


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Who said I was trying to prove anything? I was simply adding context to your statement.
> 
> 
> Right. What I'm hearing you say is that you don't give a rats ass about giving credit to the originators of a specific strain, and you think it's no problem for Copycat to sell Mac1 selfed beans for $250 a pop and not even credit the breeder. You are right, you don't have a code, which is likely why real breeders don't want to work with you.


credit the breeder?

did you ignore what I just wrote? The whole part about copy hitting cap up, and cap shutting him down calling his male a reversal? You’ve just decided to skip past that....

if you look as well at copy’s Mac seeds he states where there from and exactly what they are? Or does capulator need to sign something off?

he didn’t claim to create mac so wtf are you talking about.... this could be about anyone tho doesn’t even hav to be copycat people just hate him cus his fems are good and he can reverse and the others are herming... good on him he found that out

so I really don’t get apart from the fake cannabis illuminati code of conduct that why if someone SELLS something and makes MONEY off it.... why the fuck do you need permission after that? This ain’t no fucking franchise


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> credit the breeder?
> 
> did you ignore what I just wrote? The whole part about copy hitting cap up, and cap shutting him down calling his male a reversal? You’ve just decided to skip past that....
> 
> ...


Did you ever consider that Cap shut copy down simply because like you copy has no code, and Cap had no interest in working with him. Besides you are just here paraphrasing one side of the story, so I take it with a massive grain of salt.

Also no, copy doesn't give Cap credit for his Mac1 S1 beans aside from saying they are "Mac1 capscut reversal". Is that what you consider crediting the breeder? $250 for a pack of 10 S1's? GTFO


----------



## The Winston (Mar 3, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Did you ever consider that Cap shut copy down simply because like you copy has no code, and Cap had no interest in working with him. Besides you are just here paraphrasing one side of the story, so I take it with a massive grain of salt.
> 
> Also no, copy doesn't give Cap credit for his Mac1 S1 beans aside from saying they are "Mac1 capscut reversal". Is that what you consider crediting the breeder? $250 for a pack of 10 S1's? GTFO


a code man? This industry is huge, codes go out the window, people stealing clones out of gardens etc like that would never hold up now

I get why it would be annoying and stuff but at the same time thats your risk once it’s out there.
I got no reason to ride the guys dick but I don’t see hardly ever any “big” breeders de seeding buds etc showing reversals and people getting great flower, saves guys with no space huge pheno hunts and whittling down males to females


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> a code man? This industry is huge, codes go out the window, people stealing clones out of gardens etc like that would never hold up now


Really? So now you're defending stealing clones from growers, and using it as a position to prop up your argument? Wow.



The Winston said:


> I get why it would be annoying and stuff but at the same time thats your risk once it’s out there.
> I got no reason to ride the guys dick but I don’t see hardly ever any “big” breeders de seeding buds etc showing reversals and people getting great flower, saves guys with no space huge pheno hunts and whittling down males to females


Huh? $250 for a 10-pack of reversed beans seems acceptable to you? Those should be like $50 tops. There's almost no work required there. Heck I could do the same in a small 2'x2' tent with a Mac1 cut that I bought for $20, and have hundreds of S1's easy. And, yes they should credit Cap, not just say it's capscut of Mac1.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 3, 2020)

The Winston said:


> It’s coming baby girl I’l even send you a special nugget


Pathetic, how hard is it to take a picture.


----------



## The Winston (Mar 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Pathetic, how hard is it to take a picture.


or go on my insta, the four bacio are on there, just had them ticking over for a month now.

Once my landlord does his check over the property my room is then free and I can get them in my Wilma/autopot and il give them good couple weeks of proper scheduled every day feeds and then flip to flower.

everything seems ok atm


----------



## The Winston (Mar 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Pathetic, how hard is it to take a picture.


il put some pics on tomo, and then you can try and find some faults with it


----------



## The Winston (Mar 5, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Really? So now you're defending stealing clones from growers, and using it as a position to prop up your argument? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? $250 for a 10-pack of reversed beans seems acceptable to you? Those should be like $50 tops. There's almost no work required there. Heck I could do the same in a small 2'x2' tent with a Mac1 cut that I bought for $20, and have hundreds of S1's easy. And, yes they should credit Cap, not just say it's capscut of Mac1.


Your actually going to tell me that $150 dollars for 10 FEM seeds is bad yeah?

and he threw in 2 extra packs because it was when he had a deal on

so I actually got 30 fem seeds for that, that’s good

and you really need to get this fucking code of conduct breeder bullshit out of your head, reversed seeds which you literally don’t see any of your big name breeders doing hardly, you just sound silly now it’s like your desperately trying to find faults lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 5, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Your actually going to tell me that $150 dollars for 10 FEM seeds is bad yeah?
> 
> and he threw in 2 extra packs because it was when he had a deal on
> 
> ...


It's $250 dude, not $150..



And yeah it's a bad deal. I can buy 10 fem seeds from an actual breeder who put time and effort into the process for $80:

 

Also the reason you don't see "real breeders" selling S1's is because selfing clones isn't real breeding.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 6, 2020)

$72 for 6-fems of a nice Runtz cross is a good deal. 10 S1's for $250 is not a good deal even if @The Winston thinks it is.


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 7, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Exotic genetix has a runtz cross


He has two runtz crosses and boy are they great I'm running both of them now


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Mar 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Hey that's fine you like supporting dipshits. Doesnt affect me, dont call him a breeder if all he does is steal others work. Some of us support breeders who take the time to create which is why you find alot of shade thrown at these people.
> 
> Have you currently grown and finished and smoked any of his stuff that your claiming fire?


other breeders must have been born with cuts and seeds in their hands....lol 

People need to stop being butt-hurt when people breed with their gear They sold us the seeds without a contract ... They're yours to do as you wish to F2 to cross , S1 or sell clones. If you do not want it out do not put them out. We lost so many strains over the years from not sharing, then the fire farmer gets pinched and Cops kill your cultivar.


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 8, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> So anyone with legit runtz? Lol


Yessir we have legit runtz and runtz crosses


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 12, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Your actually going to tell me that $150 dollars for 10 FEM seeds is bad yeah?
> 
> and he threw in 2 extra packs because it was when he had a deal on
> 
> ...


You're Retarded, but that is an insult to that word. 

When you try to pass of your Mac, tell people it's the selfed version from copycat. Not the original breeder. 

You would never do that, in your heart as man, knowing that you purchased the inferior brand is cool. 

Selfed not Fem.


----------



## The Winston (Mar 14, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You're Retarded, but that is an insult to that word.
> 
> When you try to pass of your Mac, tell people it's the selfed version from copycat. Not the original breeder.
> 
> ...


I’m a retard? Hahahaha ok for what reason you’ve literally made no sense
whos passed on their Mac as if it’s copys?

Your literally making so sense get off the crack pipe you absolute clown

my point is people hate on copy because he selfs plants.... who gives a fuck once you buy something that’s yours todo as you please, you don’t need permission of a bunch of monkeys on a forum

your chatting shit, also..... send me a genuine breeder who’s popping seeded buds onIG live everyday.... yeah there aren’t any so that bullshit breeding lie is a blatant lie

you got your little roll it up g string in a twist because copies selfing seeds and plants that he’s already purchased hahaha how stupid do you sound, your all so hooked up on this breeder code of conduct, it’s boring

no one can give me a good reason as to why they hate him haha stop sucking riot/komas cock, they are clowns

Selfed not fem? Wtf are you on about


----------



## The Winston (Mar 14, 2020)

We


Lightgreen2k said:


> You're Retarded, but that is an insult to that word.
> 
> When you try to pass of your Mac, tell people it's the selfed version from copycat. Not the original breeder.
> 
> ...



weird tho isn’t it, everyone buys ETHOS genetics as if Colins a good dude...... unbelievable

you got a guy who’s actually had criminal charges for throwing a dog out of a window and all the others but no once cares it’s fucking hilarious

yet people want to hate on a guy who buys his seeds and does what he wants with them

Roll it up all over


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 14, 2020)

The Winston said:


> my point is people hate on copy because he selfs plants....


No. People are hating on him because he sells S1's for $250 a pack and doesn't even have the common decency to credit the breeder. Those packs should be $75 or less, and he should credit Cap. 

Derp.



The Winston said:


> weird tho isn’t it, *everyone buys ETHOS genetics *as if Colins a good dude...... unbelievable
> 
> you got a guy who’s actually had criminal charges for throwing a dog out of a window and all the others but no once cares it’s fucking hilarious
> 
> ...


"Everyone" buys Ethos? Nope. Ethos hasn't even been mentioned in this thread till you brought them up. I don't buy Ethos. Does that make me nobody?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2020)

The Winston said:


> We
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never purchased one pack of ethos. Just stop dude..
"Everyone purchase ethos" you are new to seed buying and growing" 

Under 3 years at most.


----------



## The Winston (Mar 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have never purchased one pack of ethos. Just stop dude..
> "Everyone purchase ethos" you are new to seed buying and growing"
> 
> Under 3 years at most.


My first grow was 2014 helped out a few over the years and currently doing my own solo grow with leds and an automated system.......... but I don’t grow day in day out so I guess I can’t have an opinion then? Because of the amount of years I been growing hahaha typical roll it up response 

just stop dude..... you’ve literally had no come back to any point I made, you literally hate copycat cus everyone else does lol

and I didn’t say you did buy any ethos, but a lot of the haters on here are also on Instagram and someof his biggest haters run ethos gear


----------



## The Winston (Mar 16, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> No. People are hating on him because he sells S1's for $250 a pack and doesn't even have the common decency to credit the breeder. Those packs should be $75 or less, and he should credit Cap.
> 
> Derp.
> 
> ...


Credit cap Jesus Christ another one, cap shut him down and blocked him when the best thing copy found in two packs was a male that capulator thought was a reversal and then was proved wrong and blocked him

do you want him to write a romantic poem about capulator? He says his Mac 1 is capscut... the f1 which he bought in caps second seed drop,
So again your back to the code of conduct thing ,

regarding the mentioning of ethos, there are plenty of copycat haters on here and Instagram mainly that are quite happy running his gear whilst bashing copycat which I don’t get


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 16, 2020)

The Winston said:


> My first grow was 2014 helped out a few over the years and currently doing my own solo grow with leds and an automated system.......... but I don’t grow day in day out so I guess I can’t have an opinion then? Because of the amount of years I been growing hahaha typical roll it up response
> 
> just stop dude..... you’ve literally had no come back to any point I made, you literally hate copycat cus everyone else does lol
> 
> and I didn’t say you did buy any ethos, but a lot of the haters on here are also on Instagram and someof his biggest haters run ethos gear





The Winston said:


> Credit cap Jesus Christ another one, cap shut him down and blocked him when the best thing copy found in two packs was a male that capulator thought was a reversal and then was proved wrong and blocked him
> 
> do you want him to write a romantic poem about capulator? He says his Mac 1 is capscut... the f1 which he bought in caps second seed drop,
> So again your back to the code of conduct thing ,
> ...


Your first grow was in 2014. Got it kid, it all makes sense now. Many of us here did their first grow before you were shitting your diapers. Come back in 10 years and then tell us "how it is".


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Mar 24, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


I have apple fritter x runtz available


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Credit cap Jesus Christ another one, cap shut him down and blocked him when the best thing copy found in two packs was a male that capulator thought was a reversal and then was proved wrong and blocked him
> 
> do you want him to write a romantic poem about capulator? He says his Mac 1 is capscut... the f1 which he bought in caps second seed drop,
> So again your back to the code of conduct thing ,
> ...


Bro listen to what you’re saying. For one he stole the copycat brand from a dead dude he is not the original copycat. Second why is he selling s1 of Caps cut he hunted and found why not just use the male he found from the packs to breed with like a lot of people have done. Cap didn’t need a male as he already worked it to f3 but he would rather capitalize off Caps hype of MAC1 and sell s1 at an outrageous price and it’s people like you and his other fans that justify it. Hell sell s1 of one of the phenos you found out the pack at least he would be doing something with what he paid for. Plus Cap has told people the cut doesnt breed well and he selling s1 for that price. Got people paying for mutants and shit but that’s the kinda dude y’all support.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 25, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro listen to what you’re saying. For one he stole the copycat brand from a dead dude he is not the original copycat. Second why is he selling s1 of Caps cut he hunted and found why not just use the male he found from the packs to breed with like a lot of people have done. Cap didn’t need a male as he already worked it to f3 but he would rather capitalize off Caps hype of MAC1 and sell s1 at an outrageous price and it’s people like you and his other fans that justify it. Hell sell s1 of one of the phenos you found out the pack at least he would be doing something with what he paid for. Plus Cap has told people the cut doesnt breed well and he selling s1 for that price. Got people paying for mutants and shit but that’s the kinda dude y’all support.


Save your breath  . Anyhow I like when breeders do one drop, of a worked line. Even if they have to take it to f4- ix 

The beauty was of the Mac or any other strain is rarity.


----------



## The Winston (Mar 26, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro listen to what you’re saying. For one he stole the copycat brand from a dead dude he is not the original copycat. Second why is he selling s1 of Caps cut he hunted and found why not just use the male he found from the packs to breed with like a lot of people have done. Cap didn’t need a male as he already worked it to f3 but he would rather capitalize off Caps hype of MAC1 and sell s1 at an outrageous price and it’s people like you and his other fans that justify it. Hell sell s1 of one of the phenos you found out the pack at least he would be doing something with what he paid for. Plus Cap has told people the cut doesnt breed well and he selling s1 for that price. Got people paying for mutants and shit but that’s the kinda dude y’all support.


He didn’t tho did he, do you actually genuinely know the story because your just regurgitating wrong info like every other person who’s annoyed by him, copycat is copycat Olin is a dead junkie who bought packs and swapped seeds and sold them as copy cat

fucking hell no body says any different, btw ... you show me another breeder popping seeded buds every day of the week on Instagram live, you guys are so easy to say he does no work, the funny thing is he’s actually crossing more and bringing out more strains than anyone, you show me a breeder putting out fems with 0 hermies, and have you actually seen some of the attempts to s1 seeds from cap? Looooooool


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 26, 2020)

The Winston said:


> He didn’t tho did he, do you actually genuinely know the story because your just regurgitating wrong info like every other person who’s annoyed by him, copycat is copycat Olin is a dead junkie who bought packs and swapped seeds and sold them as copy cat
> 
> fucking hell no body says any different, btw ... you show me another breeder popping seeded buds every day of the week on Instagram live, you guys are so easy to say he does no work, the funny thing is he’s actually crossing more and bringing out more strains than anyone, you show me a breeder putting out fems with 0 hermies, and have you actually seen some of the attempts to s1 seeds from cap? Looooooool


Wait a sec.. Are you saying that copy's s1's of MAC1 are somehow different and/or more stable than s1's of MAC1 that Cap made? You realize that's basically genetically impossible right? If you are making s1's from a clone only strain like MAC1, it doesn't matter who the breeder is; gentetics are identical.

Honestly your statements show that you are a copycat fanboy, following him on IG, and thinking that a 10-pack of S1's is a great deal. You've been growing for a couple of years, and haven't found real breeders yet, we get it. You are trying to justify spending crazy amounts on S1's, we get it. Looooooool


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2020)

The Winston said:


> He didn’t tho did he, do you actually genuinely know the story because your just regurgitating wrong info like every other person who’s annoyed by him, copycat is copycat Olin is a dead junkie who bought packs and swapped seeds and sold them as copy cat
> 
> fucking hell no body says any different, btw ... you show me another breeder popping seeded buds every day of the week on Instagram live, you guys are so easy to say he does no work, the funny thing is he’s actually crossing more and bringing out more strains than anyone, you show me a breeder putting out fems with 0 hermies, and have you actually seen some of the attempts to s1 seeds from cap? Looooooool


I knew Olin personally and he didn’t switch out no packs. So I guess this guy we talking about had copycat beans for sale on the farm right because that’s when they first was sold at a bank beside Olin selling packs on IG. I’m not regurgitating anything because I don’t dick ride nobody.

Wtf does popping seeds on IG live mean? Anybody can take pollen and hit something making s1 ain’t no real work. You riding this man so hard talking about 0 herms yea right what top growers grow anything from him besides dick riders. Cap only tried to make MAC fems not s1 and the Miracle female he used didn’t pair as good with the Alien Cookies mom. If you knew that all genes don’t pair well you would know he ain’t making fems with 0 herms. If his beans were so superior people would grow them over Cannarado, CSI, Compound/Wyeast, Useful hell even In House but most of his catalog is s1 of their stuff. Support him all you want but most of us ain’t going to fuck with him


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2020)

....but he's showing himself pulling beans from buds live on IG.... gotsta be better than everyone else's beans that don't... 

It has been nearly a year and a couple of threads and not one late flower pic or dried harvested nug shots from ANY of his "supporters"? Asking for a friend. Oh yea, NO..
I no longer do IG. So please,any of you folks running(flowering) his gear, post pics here.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2020)

i got no respect for this copycat. Not even gonna argue, you do you if you like what he got. Won’t get a dime from me


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2020)

The Winston said:


> We
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Og Raskal


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2020)

I should copycat the copycat copycat and sell f2s and s1s for $30


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I havent seen any of those guys release s1s of other breeders work. If you get a clone only and then cross it to something then yes that's fine.
> 
> If you get the clone only and simply reverse it then that's not same as just using the cut in crosses.
> 
> Re cannarado yes 3 of his strains he worked on and created won cups. What's that got to do with reversing and making s1s though?


Copycat makes a lot of s1s, but he also breeds too.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> So anyone with legit runtz? Lol


I got runtz from a local clonery. Shit is . Straight flames. It's gelato y, but definitely not gelato. Terps are way more intense and more exaggerated. Not as creamy, very tart and sweet. Rock hard uppers and lots of ice. Stretchy, vigours plant. Gets PM easily.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 6, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


Check Black Dog out. They had a bunch of crosses and will likely get in some restocks or new drops.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Copycat makes a lot of s1s, but he also breeds too.


Cool. Got any finished flower pics? Seems very few ever do.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Cool. Got any finished flower pics? Seems very few ever do.


Plenty of folks on IG. Lokigro, elevated cannabis. 

Just search #copycatgenetics or #runtzs1. I bought 4 packs and popped a few I'll let y'all know when I'm done.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Cool. Got any finished flower pics? Seems very few ever do.



I just popped my seeds from copy. If you want to see his work go on IG and search #runtzs1 and #copycatgenetics. He posts his live videos on YouTube too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

Whoever looking for runtz do better just buying the cut and breed it how you see fit. Wasting time and money buying seeds that you don’t know if they’re legit!!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

Not everyone can get the cut though. I have it. It's really nice.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Not everyone can get the cut though. I have it. It's really nice.


So you are connected enough to get a legitimate cut of runtz, but so clueless that you grow copycat genetics? Come on man, you gotta try better than that.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> So you are connected enough to get a legitimate cut of runtz, but so clueless that you grow copycat genetics? Come on man, you gotta try better than that.


Bro I had to read his shit 3 times. You might as well buy crack and smoke it if you’re buying packs from copycat!!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> So you are connected enough to get a legitimate cut of runtz, but so clueless that you grow copycat genetics? Come on man, you gotta try better than that.


Ok keep hating I really don't care. Growing is all about risk and Gamble's. I don't know how copy's gear will turn out but I'll try. Sit at home and hate, not like you paid for my seeds. I did my research and dmed a bunch of people on IG to make sure his gear is good, everyone told me good things.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro I had to read his shit 3 times. You might as well buy crack and smoke it if you’re buying packs from copycat!!



So how many copy packs have you ran? Or you're just easily influenced and have an opinion about something you know nothing of?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> So how many copy packs have you ran? Or you're just easily influenced and have an opinion about something you know nothing of?


I don’t need to run none of his packs to know he’s a hack. Either you’re to green and gullible or you’re him to say he’s legit.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 6, 2020)

Dickrider OG, a copycat original


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I don’t need to run none of his packs to know he’s a hack. Either you’re to green and gullible or you’re him to say he’s legit.


So basically you're speaking from no experience. That's great to hear. I took the risk and bought some packs. I'll see. Not dick riding just telling you facts. You're entitled to your own opinion. But thanks for a worthless opinion not based on experience.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I don’t need to run none of his packs to know he’s a hack. Either you’re to green and gullible or you’re him to say he’s legit.



The dude literally goes on IG live everyday and posts the videos on YouTube. He shows you the setup. He shows you the tents. He shows you the seeds getting shucked out of fire looking buds. If he's a hack as you claim, that's a pretty intricate plot to trick people. Maybe he's just real? Who knows. I'll find out.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> So you are connected enough to get a legitimate cut of runtz, but so clueless that you grow copycat genetics? Come on man, you gotta try better than that.


I live in the bay area. You can find runtz on Craigslist. It's not a big deal here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> The dude literally goes on IG live everyday and posts the videos on YouTube. He shows you the setup. He shows you the tents. He shows you the seeds getting shucked out of fire looking buds. If he's a hack as you claim, that's a pretty intricate plot to trick people. Maybe he's just real? Who knows. I'll find out.


Dog you just don’t get it. A lot of us are seasoned growers and we know who to trust to buy gear from and copycat ain’t one of them. Doesn’t matter about what he shows you he’s a hack because he can’t really breed for himself he has to wait for breeders to come out with fire so he can s1 it. It’s not work we can make s1 and he’s gouging at that. It makes no sense to buy the seeds when you got the cut. Simply put you didn’t research well enough because if you did you would see real seasoned growers don’t fuck with him. Good luck with those beans but you ain’t gonna sell us on him we know all about him


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Dog you just don’t get it. A lot of us are seasoned growers and we know who to trust to buy gear from and copycat ain’t one of them. Doesn’t matter about what he shows you he’s a hack because he can’t really breed for himself he has to wait for breeders to come out with fire so he can s1 it. It’s not work we can make s1 and he’s gouging at that. It makes no sense to buy the seeds when you got the cut. Simply put you didn’t research well enough because if you did you would see real seasoned growers don’t fuck with him. Good luck with those beans but you ain’t gonna sell us on him we know all about him



You literally don't know what you're talking about. The s1 side of his business isn't the whole thing. He makes s1, yes, but he makes 15 to 20 crosses with his selections. He literally breeds. I dunno what you're talking about man, your credibility on this topic is literally 0. You're just making assumptions. I've bought plenty of seeds from reputable breeders myself. Some herms, and lots of mediocre phenos. It's all a hunt. How do you know what's bad when you never tried it. Why are your opinions so strong?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Dog you just don’t get it. A lot of us are seasoned growers and we know who to trust to buy gear from and copycat ain’t one of them. Doesn’t matter about what he shows you he’s a hack because he can’t really breed for himself he has to wait for breeders to come out with fire so he can s1 it. It’s not work we can make s1 and he’s gouging at that. It makes no sense to buy the seeds when you got the cut. Simply put you didn’t research well enough because if you did you would see real seasoned growers don’t fuck with him. Good luck with those beans but you ain’t gonna sell us on him we know all about him


I don't care about breeder code. I'm a grower. I need fire. I will buy who can convince me that they got fire. Simple as that. I can care less about the ethics of s1.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I don't care about breeder code. I'm a grower. I need fire. I will buy who can convince me that they got fire. Simple as that. I can care less about the ethics of s1.


Fucking Legalization has destroyed this Hobby by bringing cucks like you into our market.
Copycat is a hack who paid folks to come here and say how great he is. See for yourself if you read the Logic thread.
Breeders who make fire dont resort to BS like that.
Secondly Why does he need to photoshop the fuck out of every pic? Or change his company name every year, what was wrong with Big Dan Genetix that he had to ditch that name and switch to using Copycat after some other dude who used that name passed away.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fucking Legalization has destroyed this Hobby by bringing cucks like you into our market.
> Copycat is a hack who paid folks to come here and say how great he is. See for yourself if you read the Logic thread.
> Breeders who make fire dont resort to BS like that.
> Secondly Why does he need to photoshop the fuck out of every pic? Or change his company name every year, what was wrong with Big Dan Genetix that he had to ditch that name and switch to using Copycat after some other dude who used that name passed away.


Either you grew out a pack and have first hand knowledge or you're just telling me useless crap. I never claimed shit. I popped my first few beans of his. I'll let you know when I'm done how they turn out. I don't know him. I just know there's a lot of hate. Relax.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fucking Legalization has destroyed this Hobby by bringing cucks like you into our market.
> Copycat is a hack who paid folks to come here and say how great he is. See for yourself if you read the Logic thread.
> Breeders who make fire dont resort to BS like that.
> Secondly Why does he need to photoshop the fuck out of every pic? Or change his company name every year, what was wrong with Big Dan Genetix that he had to ditch that name and switch to using Copycat after some other dude who used that name passed away.


1. Why do you care how others make their money.

2. Why do you care how I spend mine? 

You need to smoke some weed and calm down bro.


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 7, 2020)

Look man it’s very clear that copycat is hated here for various reasons and people are gonna believe what they’ve been believing. No point in trying to stick up for the guy, I don’t know him either but got some packs for a deal so I’m trying him out for the first time too. Post some flower pics or it’s pointless. And nobody cares about all the #copycat pics on IG.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> Look man it’s very clear that copycat is hated here for various reasons and people are gonna believe what they’ve been believing. No point in trying to stick up for the guy, I don’t know him either but got some packs for a deal so I’m trying him out for the first time too. Post some flower pics or it’s pointless. And nobody cares about all the #copycat pics on IG.


Haven't used a forum in like a decade. I forgot how retarded and toxic forum culture is ‍. Reminds me of Xbox live 2007. I just use ig. Just got on here for fun.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> Look man it’s very clear that copycat is hated here for various reasons and people are gonna believe what they’ve been believing. No point in trying to stick up for the guy, I don’t know him either but got some packs for a deal so I’m trying him out for the first time too. Post some flower pics or it’s pointless. And nobody cares about all the #copycat pics on IG.



What packs did you get?


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 7, 2020)

I've grown out runtz and alien og from them. Both good. Both a medium yield. Hard to tell with one plant per strain. But I'll grow them again next round. I also had some gps strains and Docs blueberry. I only run once a year now. Personal stash.


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> What packs did you get?


I won Mac killer in a give away, bought mr big stuff, true chocolate, modified cake, and platinum runtz. Popped two of each right now but one modified cake didn’t pop. I had to kill my platinum runtz cause I moved but I have clones that I might do in my veg tent so we should see a nice variety


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> I won Mac killer in a give away, bought mr big stuff, true chocolate, modified cake, and platinum runtz. Popped two of each right now but one modified cake didn’t pop. I had to kill my platinum runtz cause I moved but I have clones that I might do in my veg tent so we should see a nice variety


I have 4 of the new pancake crosses, hmu if u wanna trade any. I popped 4 of each strain I think.


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I have 4 of the new pancake crosses, hmu if u wanna trade any. I popped 4 of each strain I think.


Appreciate the offer, he has some nice stuff but I’d like to finish this run and see how his stuff is first. If it’s good I’ll just wait for another sale since it comes to 65$ per 10 pack which is pretty good.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> The dude literally goes on IG live everyday and posts the videos on YouTube. He shows you the setup. He shows you the tents. He shows you the seeds getting shucked out of fire looking buds. If he's a hack as you claim, that's a pretty intricate plot to trick people. Maybe he's just real? Who knows. I'll find out.


Bro nobody is buying that clown shit. I don’t care if he shows up on espn with 50 plants. Dude not even the real copycat, he copied that. So go ahead with your shit water seeds.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro nobody is buying that clown shit. I don’t care if he shows up on espn with 50 plants. Dude not even the real copycat, he copied that. So go ahead with your shit water seeds.


Whatever man. I'm really thankful for your opinions. Real helpful


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro nobody is buying that clown shit. I don’t care if he shows up on espn with 50 plants. Dude not even the real copycat, he copied that. So go ahead with your shit water seeds.


So he’s not the original guy? Who was/is the original copycat that this guy copied?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> So he’s not the original guy? Who was/is the original copycat that this guy copied?


Bro you gotta do homework and stop letting ig with a few pretty pics fool you. The original dude died from a drug overdose. So I guess the new dude and logic the only seedbank that would sell his shit decided to keep the shit rolling. Ask yourself this if he’s so legit why isn’t nobody knocking down his door to sell his shit?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2020)

The real question is why would you want to grow S1 when you already have the clone, best case you get a copy of the mother...huge waste of time + money


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

kindnug said:


> The real question is why would you want to grow S1 when you already have the clone, best case you get a copy of the mother...huge waste of time + money


Best case he have a fake cut with fake seeds. Fake + fake = Super Fake


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

This is the logic I don’t get. Why buy S1’s of seeds that you can still purchase F1’s and clones of? I’ll see if it was something that was instinct for years and somebody brought it back in S1 form but S1’s of stuff that’s still out there for top dollar nah I’ll pass. Then they have so many better fem breeders out there then hacks like copycat and the purple punch brigade.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

kindnug said:


> The real question is why would you want to grow S1 when you already have the clone, best case you get a copy of the mother...huge waste of time + money



I'm not growing runtz s1. I have a runtz cut. I bought pancakes s1 and pancakes crosses....


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> This is the logic I don’t get. Why buy S1’s of seeds that you can still purchase F1’s and clones of? I’ll see if it was something that was instinct for years and somebody brought it back in S1 form but S1’s of stuff that’s still out there for top dollar nah I’ll pass. Then they have so many better fem breeders out there then hacks like copycat and the purple punch brigade.



When and where did I say I bought s1 seeds of a clone I already have?? Lmao.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2020)

Have you completed any grows of this gear? You seem really hyped about some pics on IG
I've had some beautiful flowers that still don't make the cut here.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

kindnug said:


> Have you completed any grows of this gear? You seem really hyped about some pics on IG
> I've had some beautiful flowers that still don't make the cut here.



Read the thread. I never claimed to have flowered anything. I popped like 16 seeds. I'm not hyped. Everyone else is just hating real strong. Way stronger than I'm showing any hype. I'm just telling you what I know based on following him and watching his vids.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

kindnug said:


> Have you completed any grows of this gear? You seem really hyped about some pics on IG
> I've had some beautiful flowers that still don't make the cut here.


Everyone else that's hating don't seem to have any first hand knowledge of the quality of the seeds.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2020)

I want to see what you have to say after completing a grow of the gear, opinions seem very premature until that point.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

kindnug said:


> I want to see what you have to say after completing a grow of the gear, opinions seem very premature until that point.


I openly admit I never grew them. I don't know how they are. I'm just telling you what I seen from his videos. Of his flowers and his seeds busting out the flower. Tbh, these other folks hating never even grew them. Their opinions are 100x stronger than mine. I'm willing to try copy I don't care. Small risk.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 1. Why do you care how others make their money.
> 
> 2. Why do you care how I spend mine?
> 
> You need to smoke some weed and calm down bro.


Take your own advice cuck. Grow the fucking seeds out and smoke them before you recommend a breeder. Enough idiots like you who claim fire from an IG pic.
BTW forums aren't toxic, your just a snowflake who cant stand being called out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Take your own advice cuck. Grow the fucking seeds out and smoke them before you recommend a breeder. Enough idiots like you who claim fire from an IG pic.
> BTW forums aren't toxic, your just a snowflake who cant stand being called out.


For real bro. I would never recommend so called breeders like copy cat and heisen to newer growers when they could still buy the real seeds. I don’t respect people that copy somebodies else hard work. Dude have pink runtz on his site when nobody else besides the runtz crew have that cut. Lol yea right


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Take your own advice cuck. Grow the fucking seeds out and smoke them before you recommend a breeder. Enough idiots like you who claim fire from an IG pic.
> BTW forums aren't toxic, your just a snowflake who cant stand being called out.



Vatos dick must taste good in your mouth. When the fuck did I recommend copycat? Are you retarded? I've said the whole time I'm trying it out.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Take your own advice cuck. Grow the fucking seeds out and smoke them before you recommend a breeder. Enough idiots like you who claim fire from an IG pic.
> BTW forums aren't toxic, your just a snowflake who cant stand being called out.


Read the other threads where you flame copy up and down the thread and blast anyone mentioning him. Dude must have fucked your bitch real good cuz you're real mad about him, for over a year from what I've read. Dude must have left a permanent scar on your bitch or something.


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you gotta do homework and stop letting ig with a few pretty pics fool you. The original dude died from a drug overdose. So I guess the new dude and logic the only seedbank that would sell his shit decided to keep the shit rolling. Ask yourself this if he’s so legit why isn’t nobody knocking down his door to sell his shit?


I’ve done a little digging/reading, not on Ig and I’ve heard pretty much the opposite is why I ask. And if the dude really did die from a drug overdose then would that mean head a drug addict and was more likely the one that scammed folks? The story I read was Olin bought 100 packs from this copy and started selling/scamming folks on gps and thcfarmer. Regardless of what’s true or not is besides the point to me.

i went the S1 route because
1) it’s hard for me to find true cuts and if I do then it’s gonna be out of my price range. I’ve seen runts cuts for $1k+ anyone can easily sell some bag seed cut and claim its runtz so I feel it’s the same risk. 
2) I’d rather not grow regs and have to hunt because a 10 pack of refs ranges from 100-250+ and half of them could be males for all I know. 
3) I got my packs from a sale so I really only paid $65 for a 10 pack of S1s from him. It’s a test run for his seeds for me anyhow. 
3) even going the fem route with other breeders (which I have,fems and S1s) it’s usually 50-150$ for a 6 pack and although most were good, thinking back on them I’d say I would only consider 1-2 out of 6 per pack to be GREAT keepers. Sometimes they were just good.
I am in no way whatsoever sticking up for the guy or defending him but I just don’t necessarily believe what’s being said is all. So unless I can see the facts then I will try my best to remain unbiased. If out of 10 seeds 10 are great keepers like he claims then I’d say it’s worth it. That what I am testing to find out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> I’ve done a little digging/reading, not on Ig and I’ve heard pretty much the opposite is why I ask. And if the dude really did die from a drug overdose then would that mean head a drug addict and was more likely the one that scammed folks? The story I read was Olin bought 100 packs from this copy and started selling/scamming folks on gps and thcfarmer. Regardless of what’s true or not is besides the point to me.
> 
> i went the S1 route because
> 1) it’s hard for me to find true cuts and if I do then it’s gonna be out of my price range. I’ve seen runts cuts for $1k+ anyone can easily sell some bag seed cut and claim its runtz so I feel it’s the same risk.
> ...


Bro you obviously got the wrong story. Dude that’s copycat now didn’t come around till dude died. There’s not one link to any place online with him blasting the original copycat for stealing his seeds. If so send the link. But this is a free country and you’re entitled to spend your money where ever. But they have tons of breeders doing fem lines with much less baggage. Good luck


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> I’ve done a little digging/reading, not on Ig and I’ve heard pretty much the opposite is why I ask. And if the dude really did die from a drug overdose then would that mean head a drug addict and was more likely the one that scammed folks? The story I read was Olin bought 100 packs from this copy and started selling/scamming folks on gps and thcfarmer. Regardless of what’s true or not is besides the point to me.
> 
> i went the S1 route because
> 1) it’s hard for me to find true cuts and if I do then it’s gonna be out of my price range. I’ve seen runts cuts for $1k+ anyone can easily sell some bag seed cut and claim its runtz so I feel it’s the same risk.
> ...



It's up to us to find out what this hype is all about. Let's see if copy really got that fire. Seedlings sprouted....


----------



## klx (Apr 8, 2020)

Copycat still scamming noobs I see.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

klx said:


> Copycat still scamming noobs I see.


That video proved nothing. Have you ever ran his seeds?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

klx said:


> Copycat still scamming noobs I see.


I've never ran riot seeds. I've heard bad things about him. I don't know.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I've never ran riot seeds. I've heard bad things about him. I don't know.


I’ll run an asshole’s seeds over a scammers seeds anyday. CAN I BE MORE CLEAR $250 on copycat is a worse scam than pretty much anyone since crop king.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I’ll run an asshole’s seeds over a scammers seeds anyday. CAN I BE MORE CLEAR $250 on copycat is a worse scam than pretty much anyone since crop king.



It's actually 4 packs for 250. Have you ever ran them? No? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Sure looks like 250 to me. No mention of specials or promos. Hard pass


----------



## klx (Apr 8, 2020)

Bongsmoke caught him using Oni's pics pretending it was some bullshit strain. He is a liar and a thief so you have no idea what seeds you have there. Enjoy them!


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

klx said:


> Bongsmoke caught him using Oni's pics pretending it was some bullshit strain. He is a liar and a thief so you have no idea what seeds you have there. Enjoy them!


The fact that anyone would stand up for a hack like this is scary and amusing at the same time.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Sure looks like 250 to me. No mention of specials or promos. Hard pass


They're not 250. I'm giving him a shot. Y'all way too opinionated about something you never tried. Relax.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> So basically you're speaking from no experience. That's great to hear. I took the risk and bought some packs. I'll see. Not dick riding just telling you facts. You're entitled to your own opinion. But thanks for a worthless opinion not based on experience.


You should follow your own advice. Since you haven’t grown the seeds yet,you have nothing to defend, yet you are willing to stand up to the whole site to defend a guy you don’t know. You seem to take anything bad said about copycat personal. you have a crazy amount of dedicated loyalty for not even completing a grow of his yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2020)

How the hell you hear Riot is a bad dude but you don’t hear it about copycat lol. You can’t make this shit up seriously. Riot def an asshole but at least he is known for making some shit and knowing genetics. Listen to the name copycat lol oh boy start a thread for copycat bro that way you can defend him there.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Y'all just keep dickriding each other to sound authoritative and cool. Have any of you grown out the gear? No? Placed an order? No? Therefore what are you attacking? Keep attacking me for my own decisions. Y'all definitely care a bit much about my opinion and money lmao. Get a life. If them seeds are frauds I'll let you know. In the meantime just wait and watch, y'all some hating ass bitches lmaom.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> You should follow your own advice. Since you haven’t grown the seeds yet,you have nothing to defend, yet you are willing to stand up to the whole site to defend a guy you don’t know. You seem to take anything bad said about copycat personal. you have a crazy amount of dedicated loyalty for not even completing a grow of his yet.


Yea I'm "defending" him real hard lmao.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 8, 2020)

Personally I was disappointed in the science guy . The potential was there for a really good/profound segment and it appeared to me the lack of maturity stepped all over the q&a and he fumbled the ball .


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Yea I'm "defending" him real hard lmao.


So you are him then? 63 posts on this forum and most are about copycat. What purpose would you have to even join this forum? 90% of your posts are dedicated to copycat. No grow pics, no passion for growing....the only passion you have is copycat genetics. The thing is, like most low level scammers, copycat is not very bright....not very bright at all. His market are the newb’s who don’t know any better, and buy genetics off of IG hype. We are all just trying to help the new growers out by letting them Know to not buy their genetics from a pinhead


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> So you are him then? 63 posts on this forum and most are about copycat. What purpose would you have to even join this forum? 90% of your posts are dedicated to copycat. No grow pics, no passion for growing....the only passion you have is copycat genetics. The thing is, like most low level scammers, copycat is not very bright....not very bright at all. His market are the newb’s who don’t know any better, and buy genetics off of IG hype. We are all just trying to help the new growers out by letting them Know to not buy their genetics from a pinhead


Stop bringing him up then lmao. Y'all just keep piling on nonstop.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Stop bringing him up then lmao. Y'all just keep piling on nonstop.


a lot more work in it on your end...for what, a couple free packs of seeds. LMAO isn’t even appropriate for the way you defending your man‘s.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> a lot more work in it on your end...for what, a couple free packs of seeds. LMAO isn’t even appropriate for the way you defending your man‘s.



Bruh. Here you go again. You're addicted to him. He's in your thoughts. Stop. Obsessed bro.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Stop bringing him up then lmao. Y'all just keep piling on nonstop.


I'm not going to attack, but for the most part all these people are right about this Copycat. 

My question too you is, if you created say wedding cake, to it to ix and someone started bootlegging it, how would you feel?

I mean you put time and effort into the creation of these seeds if done the right way.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Y'all just going on about it. Nonstop lol. I don't give a fuck about any breeder code. If a breeder don't want his work released, then don't release it. If a person don't want their cut floating around, don't release it. There's no code.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm not going to attack, but for the most part all these people are right about this Copycat.
> 
> My question too you is, if you created say wedding cake, to it to ix and someone started bootlegging it, how would you feel?
> 
> I mean you put time and effort into the creation of these seeds if done the right way.



Reputable breeders put out s1s. Clearwater put out apple fritter. Seed junky gelato 33. Cannarado I think did something too I don't remember. Archive released french toast to troll Raw. Archive also released slurricane to troll in house. These breeders are like these forum guys in here just trolling and bashing non stop. I don't care about their fake ethics and codes.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Y'all just going on about it. Nonstop lol. I don't give a fuck about any breeder code. If a breeder don't want his work released, then don't release it. If a person don't want their cut floating around, don't release it. There's no code.


If you are Replying too me, Im not talking about a code. I'm talking Ethics of somebody ripping of your strain, and undercutting you by selling s1(selfed seeds) 

So here is where the problem lies. If you have the MacS1 / Sunday Driver S1 ect, they are a representation of what he found and not true to the expressions that would be found in sed breeder's packs. 

Then I ask you, why not purchase authentic packs from the original breeder vs s1's?


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bruh. Here you go again. You're addicted to him. He's in your thoughts. Stop. Obsessed bro.


The guy I responded 5 times to you about? Isn’t that the same guy you made 50 posts about in two days? I Can see how you would be tired of me, lying is a lot of work.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Y'all just going on about it. Nonstop lol. I don't give a fuck about any breeder code. If a breeder don't want his work released, then don't release it. If a person don't want their cut floating around, don't release it. There's no code.


If you don't care about a "code", how about simple common decency? Common decency would dictate that when you use someone else's work to profit from, you credit them. I guess you don't believe in common decency either eh?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

He makes s1 of clone onlys. I'm mostly aiming for those. Also, some strains are sold out. In house, for example made slurricane. Inhouse has released it one to 3 times I think over a span of 3 years. If I can't get a pack, I'll find it where I can. Why isn't in-house pumping out slurricane all day? Doesn't make sense to me. I'm a buyer it's my money. If I chose to spend it unethically the. So be it. It's my money. I have nothing to prove to anybody, except for my customer. I have 0 dog in this fight between breeders. It's business.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> If you don't care about a "code", how about simple common decency? Common decency would dictate that when you use someone else's work to profit from, you credit them. I guess you don't believe in common decency either eh?



If someone makes a slurricane s1. Everyone knows who made slurricane. In house. Therefore, calling a s1 the original name is already giving credit. If you rename the strain and claim as your own, that's stealing credit.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> The guy I responded 5 times to you about? Isn’t that the same guy you made 50 posts about in two days? I Can see how you would be tired of me, lying is a lot of work.


Why he is in your thoughts still? Lmao. I'm done. Why u keep bringing him up. Weirdo.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Reputable breeders put out s1s. Clearwater put out apple fritter. Seed junky gelato 33. Cannarado I think did something too I don't remember. Archive released french toast to troll Raw. Archive also released slurricane to troll in house. These breeders are like these forum guys in here just trolling and bashing non stop. I don't care about their fake ethics and codes.


So let's break what you said down. And we are not dealing with Thinks. All facts at this point. 

How do you figure French Toast was to troll Raw? When he Released before them? Raw used French Toast created by Archive... 

Archive released Slurricane F1 too troll Inhoue For using his Dosido plant and smashing it to a clone only. 

Archive is currently using his Dosidos plant to clone only's that is known and inhouse used dosidos.

Clear water had permission to put that out and Cannarado you think nothing. 

But comment about French Toast, I want Facts.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break what you said down. And we are not dealing with Thinks. All facts at this point.
> 
> How do you figure French Toast was to troll Raw? When he Released before them? Raw used French Toast created by Archive...
> 
> ...


Clearwater didn't get permission, lumpy made a post about it, said they were made without permission.

French toast uses some archive genetics, but archive didnt make french toast. Archive made face on fire. French toast is a mixture of Paris og, face on fire and I think wifi. Look it up I don't remember the exact recipe. Archive put out french toast of his own and undercut raw on purpose. He sold the pack real cheap, like 50 bucks. Why they got into an argument I don't know and don't care. 

Inhouse used dosidos cut called the NorCal cut. And punch to make slurricane. They were fems. Not sure what happened with him and archive, but archive released slurricane f1, clearly as a troll. He priced it real low too and we all know slurricane came from in-house, even though dosidos was used.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break what you said down. And we are not dealing with Thinks. All facts at this point.
> 
> How do you figure French Toast was to troll Raw? When he Released before them? Raw used French Toast created by Archive...
> 
> ...


 No comment on seed junky making gelato 33 s1? He definitely didn't make gelato 33.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> He makes s1 of clone onlys. I'm mostly aiming for those. Also, some strains are sold out. In house, for example made slurricane. Inhouse has released it one to 3 times I think over a span of 3 years. If I can't get a pack, I'll find it where I can. Why isn't in-house pumping out slurricane all day? Doesn't make sense to me. I'm a buyer it's my money. If I chose to spend it unethically the. So be it. It's my money. I have nothing to prove to anybody, except for my customer. I have 0 dog in this fight between breeders. It's business.


If you snooze you lose. Not snub at you but why didn't you get it three years ago. 

Why the Hell would Inhouse Pump out slurricane in the market to bring down the value. Don't you know basic economics when you have too much of a product out it devalues. 

You speak from a side of Entitlement? But its cool. 

I'm speaking of him making S1's of the Mac. That directly undercuts the breeder. Spend your money anyhow you want of course.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you snooze you lose. Not snub at you but why didn't you get it three years ago.
> 
> Why the Hell would Inhouse Pump out slurricane in the market to bring down the value. Don't you know basic economics when you have too much of a product out it devalues.
> 
> ...


Cap is a crybaby. He's bitching about people releasing his cut. Why did he give it out then lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break what you said down. And we are not dealing with Thinks. All facts at this point.
> 
> How do you figure French Toast was to troll Raw? When he Released before them? Raw used French Toast created by Archive...
> 
> ...



I have original slurricane. I'm just giving you an example. Bottom line is, it's my money, not yours. Don't tell me how to spend my money. You're not entitled to my money and choices. 

Look at archive website. No french toast. He has french bread, which is different.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you snooze you lose. Not snub at you but why didn't you get it three years ago.
> 
> Why the Hell would Inhouse Pump out slurricane in the market to bring down the value. Don't you know basic economics when you have too much of a product out it devalues.
> 
> ...



If Inbouse made enough slurricane, there would no market for knockoffs. Don't you know basic economics? He's not putting enough out there it creates an opening for someone to make s1s.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Clearwater didn't get permission, lumpy made a post about it, said they were made without permission.
> 
> French toast uses some archive genetics, but archive didnt make french toast. Archive made face on fire. French toast is a mixture of Paris og, face on fire and I think wifi. Look it up I don't remember the exact recipe. Archive put out french toast of his own and undercut raw on purpose. He sold the pack real cheap, like 50 bucks. Why they got into an argument I don't know and don't care.
> 
> Inhouse used dosidos cut called the NorCal cut. And punch to make slurricane. They were fems. Not sure what happened with him and archive, but archive released slurricane f1, clearly as a troll. He priced it real low too and we all know slurricane came from in-house, even though dosidos was used.





Smokolotapotamus said:


> I have original slurricane. I'm just giving you an example. Bottom line is, it's my money, not yours. Don't tell me how to spend my money. You're not entitled to my money and choices.
> 
> Look at archive website. No french toast. He has french bread, which is different.


You just Got In the Seed Game. 
You have NEVER been on Any Forums. 

The forums is where all the history is stored

This is an original pack of French Toast From Archive Way before Raw genetics was a company.



When I first Purchased this pack it was $200
This original Released pack above. Nothing was $50 from Archive.

You come into the genetics game in 2019 -2020 and expect old lines to still be still available. 
About dosidos

If I created it, why would I source it?, you make 0 sense?



How do you NOT know Archive Created Dosido? 

Where


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> If Inbouse made enough slurricane, there would no market for knockoffs. Don't you know basic economics? He's not putting enough out there it creates an opening for someone to make s1s.


In no Other Industry can You bootleg somebodys work and put it out. Having less of something on the Market Increases value. 

Are you really going to say this in front of the world to 7 billion people to read your post in the future.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> In no Other Industry can You bootleg somebodys work and put it out. Having less of something on the Market Increases value.
> 
> Are you really going to say this in front of the world to 7 billion people to read your post in the future.


What's the genetics of the French toast. Is it the same as raw. You're ignoring my comments on Clearwater and seed junky lol. They put out "unethical"s1s, where is your outrage towards that?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> In no Other Industry can You bootleg somebodys work and put it out. Having less of something on the Market Increases value.
> 
> Are you really going to say this in front of the world to 7 billion people to read your post in the future.


Actual drugs, have generic versions and brand name versions. There's no patents for cannabis, thank God.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Unrelated
Put these up at auction vs your raw genetics at auction I'd can get $1000 original release hand written packs before he had the computer ones.

Paris Og x Faceoff Og Bx

Not to be mistaken for Perris Og. 

What else you need to know mane?

How do you feel that you Heroes used Archives genetics. You Really thought Raw Made French Toast damn. 

Are you going to throw them shits in the garbage now; raw that is?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> What's the genetics of the French toast. Is it the same as raw. You're ignoring my comments on Clearwater and seed junky lol. They put out "unethical"s1s, where is your outrage towards that?


You feel wack about GOING so hard on french toast with Raw Don't You. Where they do that aT Man?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You feel wack about GOING so hard on french toast with Raw Don't You. Where they do that aT Mane?


Raw is not my hero. Archive is obviously yours lmao. If your claim is correct, the genetics still aren't the same. Same name though.


----------



## klx (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> He makes s1 of clone onlys. I'm mostly aiming for those. Also, some strains are sold out. In house, for example made slurricane. Inhouse has released it one to 3 times I think over a span of 3 years. If I can't get a pack, I'll find it where I can. Why isn't in-house pumping out slurricane all day? Doesn't make sense to me. I'm a buyer it's my money. If I chose to spend it unethically the. So be it. It's my money. I have nothing to prove to anybody, except for my customer. I have 0 dog in this fight between breeders. It's business.


What you seem to be ignoring is the fact he has been caught lying multiple times about what he has and what he is selling. Whatever you have, it is most likely not what you think it is. Forget about ethics or codes, think about the fact you have been scammed, put it down to your noobness and learn from it.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You feel wack about GOING so hard on french toast with Raw Don't You. Where they do that aT Man?



You still ignoring Clearwater and seedjunky ripping other people's work with s1s. It is what it is . No ethics. Even your hero archive stole slurricane. Even named it the same name. Lol. You've lost every single argument u made to me


----------



## klx (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You still ignoring Clearwater and seedjunky ripping other people's work with s1s. It is what it is . No ethics. Even your hero archive stole slurricane. Even named it the same name. Lol. You've lost every single argument u made to me


Slurricane was made by In House with Archive's gear. Please tell us how Archive stole Slurricane? This shit is hilarious


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You still ignoring Clearwater and seedjunky ripping other people's work with s1s. It is what it is . No ethics. Even your hero archive stole slurricane. Even named it the same name. Lol. You've lost every single argument u made to me


Dude
Where you correct about dosidos
Where you correct about French Toast
Come on now, you mentioned Clearwater.
Archive is far from my hereo or more of his packs would be cracked opened.

This is not about archive. Why did you become so MUTE all of a sudden on French Toast and Dosidos.

If I use something I originally[Doisdos] created to a hot clone only. You are using My genetics, are you okay upstairs man, no diss but like wow.

Anyhow as you said it's your loot. Just look into things closer,?

But for real How did you not know archive created French toast (3) times a charm?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Raw is not my hero. Archive is obviously yours lmao. If your claim is correct, the genetics still aren't the same. Same name though.


Stop With All the Bullshit with Post.
1)
The post you Originally had was talking about that Archive didnt Create Fench Toast and that he used it from Raw. Your post said people using Others Gear.

2) Now that you have had the Oh shut Moment just say I Fucked Up. I'm still waiting for the Link where Arhcive is selling $50 packs to undercut raw.

Dude didnt even know RAW used Archives gear. Like I said you are brand new to the forums, just shut up and read.

Lastly about the description raw is soo stupid he copied the genetics for FRENCH BREAD AND NOT FRENCH TOAST.
Both made by archive, you really a baby in the seed game. Throw out all the information you have gathered outside!

You really rate a breeder that cannot even get lineanges correct?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Stop With All the Bullshit with Post.
> 1)
> The post you Originally had was talking about that Archive didnt Create Fench Toast and that he used it from Raw. Your post said people using Others Gear.
> 
> ...


In house used dosidos. No shit Sherlock. I have that pack I know what's in it lol. Archive is a troll undercutting in house. Keep bitching about copycat. I've provided example after example of breeders undercutting and selling each other out. Making unethical s1s. Point is that why are you giving me all this shit about ethics and copycat when we'll known breeders do the same shit.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> In house used dosidos. No shit Sherlock. I have that pack I know what's in it lol. Archive is a troll undercutting in house. Keep bitching about copycat. I've provided example after example of breeders undercutting and selling each other out. Making unethical s1s. Point is that why are you giving me all this shit about ethics and copycat when we'll known breeders do the same shit.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Stop With All the Bullshit with Post.
> 1)
> The post you Originally had was talking about that Archive didnt Create Fench Toast and that he used it from Raw. Your post said people using Others Gear.
> 
> ...


you need to go back up and re read what i said. I AM WRONG. I thought raw created french toast. I thought archive was trolling raw with his release. To be fair, it appears Raw and archives french toast are different, the formula doesn't seem to be the same. I already acknowleded inhouse used dosidos and Raw's french toast used face on fire. You need to re-read, you're hearing what you want to hear, not hearing what I actually said.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

klx said:


> Slurricane was made by In House with Archive's gear. Please tell us how Archive stole Slurricane? This shit is hilarious



inhoused used dosidos AND purple punch. He selected and bred slurricane. He named it slurricane. Archive comes out like 2-3 years later and releases a product with a similar genetic makeup but no guarantee that it's even the same. He then steals the name slurricane and releases his own packs at a much lower price. In fact, slurricane now has it's own line, with different crosses and a IX line. He's running with the name slurricane. Archive didn't breed the original slurricane, he bred dosidos. He doesn't get to steal credit for slurricane wtf... This is simple to follow.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> you need to go back up and re read what i said. I AM WRONG. I thought raw created french toast. I thought archive was trolling raw with his release. To be fair, it appears Raw and archives french toast are different, the formula doesn't seem to be the same. I already acknowleded inhouse used dosidos and Raw's french toast used face on fire. You need to re-read, you're hearing what you want to hear, not hearing what I actually said.





Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break what you said down. And we are not dealing with Thinks. All facts at this point.
> 
> How do you figure French Toast was to troll Raw? When he Released before them? Raw used French Toast created by Archive...
> 
> ...



It's embarassing how many times I've proven you wrong already. Cannarado did not create birthday cake. Thats a clone only floating around in the bay area. Please continue bitching at me about ethics and entitlement and credit stealing, blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> It's embarassing how many times I've proven you wrong already. Cannarado did not create birthday cake. Thats a clone only floating around in the bay area.





Lightgreen2k said:


> Stop With All the Bullshit with Post.
> 1)
> The post you Originally had was talking about that Archive didnt Create Fench Toast and that he used it from Raw. Your post said people using Others Gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

"EThICaL BreeDeRs DoN'T MaKe S1s. OnLY AsSHolE HacKs MaKe S1s. STeaLiNG CreDIt"

EtHics. LoYAlty. HoNoR.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

You are funnY, 
Completely Not being able to be a man and say I was wrong about French Toast I mentioned


Smokolotapotamus said:


> It's embarassing how many times I've proven you wrong already. Cannarado did not create birthday cake. Thats a clone only floating around in the bay area. Please continue bitching at me about ethics and entitlement and credit stealing, blah blah blah blah blah.


Birthday Cake is a clone only. No one has made claim to that. Many people make S1's of Clone Onlys.u

How long have you been growing cannabis. How is your post relevant to undercutting peoples work.

You cannot say Cannarado undercut anyone with putting out an s1 for people to have.

Putting out s1's of the Mac for example is not the samething as putting out s1's of a clone only such as birthday cake; Did you goto school?

In layman terms or speaking dumb, for clone only's you can put those out. Who is laying claim to any of those clone only's that are made s1's.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Either everyone gets a free pass to s1 or no one gets a free


Lightgreen2k said:


> You are funnY,
> Completely Not being able to be a man and say I was wrong about French Toast I mentioned
> 
> Birthday Cake is a clone only. No one has made claim to that. Many people make S1's of Clone Onlys.u
> ...



Jesus fucking Christ isn't that exactly what copy cat is doing? Making s1s of clone onlys. Lol. Stay consistent. Your arbitrary rules selectively applied to breeders you like or don't like make 0 sense to me.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You are funnY,
> Completely Not being able to be a man and say I was wrong about French Toast I mentioned
> 
> Birthday Cake is a clone only. No one has made claim to that. Many people make S1's of Clone Onlys.u
> ...



Someone out there made birthday cake I don't know who but cannorado is stealing the credit is he not? so these breeders are allowed to steal credit of unknown people but they're not allowed to steal the credit of other breeders? Where do you pull these rules out of your ass from?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Either everyone gets a free pass to s1 or no one gets a free
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ isn't that exactly what copy cat is doing? Making s1s of clone onlys. Lol. Stay consistent. Your arbitrary rules selectively applied to breeders you like or don't like make 0 sense to me.


You have proven How slow you are.

Copycat is making S1'S OF breeders current creations that they sell on the market. Show the packs of the s1's of his. They are not Clone Onlys. 

You actually tried to compare csi to copycat. The cannabis world is doomed.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Putting copycat in the same league with csi is a joke. 8 breeder tents in one building wtf? In the end it’s all about getting what you expect when you put money out there. in but I cannot support anyone giving this clown a dime. Grow them out, start a journal or something. Stop derailing threads. If ya want runtz, grow a bag seed of gelato if you want it in seed form, probably as good or better than anything copy has. This in no way is a dis on breeders that make s1s of clone onlys. The point of frustration with copy is the price that he is charging does not equate to the work being put in. I feel the same about in-house, reversing clone onlys and making crosses. That being said there’s nothing stopping me from doing the work and reversing it myself, I could make 10,000 fem seeds if I wanted for less than 250. I like to tinker and I consider this a hobby, best advice I got for ya is read everything you possibly can, there’s a good community here and we watch out for each other. One of the ways we do that is calling out shit that needs to be called out.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have proven How Retarded you are.
> 
> Copycat is making S1'S OF breeders current creations that they sell on the market. Show the packs of the s1's of his. They are not Clone Onlys.
> 
> You actually tried to compare csi to copycat. The cannabis world is doomed.


Some people just don’t get it smh, and/or they lack ethics hence why guys like Copy Cat have a “business” in the first place. I would never spend my money on that but to each his own. Copy Cat aka monkey see monkey doers vs Creators and Leaders. If people stopped putting out fire gear guess what? Poof no more Copy Cat s1’s. I’ve been doing this for going on 9 years and not one of the breeders I respect would make an S1 of someone else’s work.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have proven How Retarded you are.
> 
> Copycat is making S1'S OF breeders current creations that they sell on the market. Show the packs of the s1's of his. They are not Clone Onlys.
> 
> You actually tried to compare csi to copycat. The cannabis world is doomed.


Shit had to get this bad for us to agree. 



Smokolotapotamus said:


> Someone out there made birthday cake I don't know who but cannorado is stealing the credit is he not? so these breeders are allowed to steal credit of unknown people but they're not allowed to steal the credit of other breeders? Where do you pull these rules out of your ass from?


TH Seeds and cannarado both made a strain they called “birthday cake” they are different, nothing nefarious. There is a “birthday cake” cut of wedding cake or a WC cross on the west coast, also different.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Plus copy stole a dead guys name. End of discussion on code of conduct


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Shit had to get this bad for us to agree.
> 
> 
> TH Seeds and cannarado both made a strain they called “birthday cake” they are different, nothing nefarious. There is a “birthday cake” cut of wedding cake or a WC cross on the west coast, also different.


Lol
I beat to my own drum. Where we find common ground we do, and otherwise its kick rocks..


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have proven How Retarded you are.
> 
> Copycat is making S1'S OF breeders current creations that they sell on the market. Show the packs of the s1's of his. They are not Clone Onlys.
> 
> You actually tried to compare csi to copycat. The cannabis world is doomed.





Houstini said:


> Shit had to get this bad for us to agree.
> 
> 
> TH Seeds and cannarado both made a strain they called “birthday cake” they are different, nothing nefarious. There is a “birthday cake” cut of wedding cake or a WC cross on the west coast, also different.



Birthday cake and wedding cake are completely unrelated. Birthday cake is a clone only in the Bay area. Birthday cake is not from seed junkie.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> If someone makes a slurricane s1. Everyone knows who made slurricane. In house. Therefore, calling a s1 the original name is already giving credit. If you rename the strain and claim as your own, that's stealing credit.


When you watch a Tom Hanks movie, everyone knows Tom Hanks is the starring actor in the movie, but guess what?.. his name is still credited in text on screen. Clearly you don't understand what it means to credit people, or the importance of it in the real world.


----------



## klx (Apr 8, 2020)

Omfg this guy, what a poor little noob with his bunk seeds. First a cheerleader for Copycat, now In House, could not make this up


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I beat to my own drum. Where we find common ground we do, and otherwise its kick rocks..


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 8, 2020)

why is the London Pound Cake x Kush mints 11 S1 being called Pancakes? Was that somebodies pheno dubbed “Pancakes”?

Edit: nvm found past conversation I had with seed junky where he spoke of people naming their phenos


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Putting copycat in the same league with csi is a joke. 8 breeder tents in one building wtf? In the end it’s all about getting what you expect when you put money out there. in but I cannot support anyone giving this clown a dime. Grow them out, start a journal or something. Stop derailing threads. If ya want runtz, grow a bag seed of gelato if you want it in seed form, probably as good or better than anything copy has. This in no way is a dis on breeders that make s1s of clone onlys. The point of frustration with copy is the price that he is charging does not equate to the work being put in. I feel the same about in-house, reversing clone onlys and making crosses. That being said there’s nothing stopping me from doing the work and reversing it myself, I could make 10,000 fem seeds if I wanted for less than 250. I like to tinker and I consider this a hobby, best advice I got for ya is read everything you possibly can, there’s a good community here and we watch out for each other. One of the ways we do that is calling out shit that needs to be called out.


I get it. Certain rules applied arbitrarily to certain breeders depending on who you like. It's just like real life politics. Copy crossed an invisible line and many people are mad. I'm just giving his seeds a shot. This thread is about runtz. I suggested copy and elev8. Those only people I know selling it. None of you are being helpful towards the original spirit of this thread because I got like 10 different guys attacking me for 4 days cuz I mentioned copy. It's madness In here, don't blame me lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> why is the London Pound Cake x Kush mints 11 S1 being called Pancakes? Was that somebodies pheno dubbed “Pancakes”?


Cookies released it, cookies calls it pancake. It's a specific pheno from their seed junkie hunt. They have other phenos too with a different name. Follow serge_cannsbis on IG


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Some people just don’t get it smh, and/or they lack ethics hence why guys like Copy Cat have a “business” in the first place. I would never spend my money on that but to each his own. Copy Cat aka monkey see monkey doers vs Creators and Leaders. If people stopped putting out fire gear guess what? Poof no more Copy Cat s1’s. I’ve been doing this for going on 9 years and not one of the breeders I respect would make an S1 of someone else’s work.


So is cannarado, Clearwater, CSi and seed junky considered "respectable" cuz they all did an s1 of other people's work.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> So is cannarado, Clearwater, CSi and seed junky considered "respectable" cuz they all did an s1 of other people's work.


What S1 did seed junky do of someone else’s work that wasn’t clone only?


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Birthday cake and wedding cake are completely unrelated. Birthday cake is a clone only in the Bay area. Birthday cake is not from seed junkie.


Hey, you are correct. Just said there was a cut going around that was clearly a cake type plant typical of wedding cake around here that in addition to the 2 other seedlines using the birthday cake name. I have no idea what birthday cake you are seeing as a point of reference. See how silly this all is? Whose birthday cake is the gold standard? If copy releases birthday cake s1s what would they be? In those s1s will you likely find something nice? Probably in all reality.

Just for a point of reference as to the wild shit that pops up in crosses of poly hybrids, I made a sour lime og x mimosa cross, best plant is skunky rootbeer and purple. I like her enough to make s1s of her, but for me to expect a polyhybrid to produce stable replica progeny is Not realistic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokalotapotamus, either this a clever troll job or you're just another naïve shill. Either way, I'll never support a company like this. 

Thank you for bringing these issues to light for seed buyers like me.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> What S1 did seed junky do of someone else’s work that wasn’t clone only?


Seedjunky did gelato33s1. It's weird how these rules keep changing. Did he breed gelato 33? No. Why's he allowed to put that out then? Lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato been stalking me for 3 days on 2 different threads. Shits creepy.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Seedjunky did gelato33s1. It's weird how these rules keep changing. Did he breed gelato 33? No. Why's he allowed to put that out then? Lol.


Cause he didn’t steal a dead guys name


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh look. Honest put out dosidos (archive) bx and MCC bx from (exotix). This is unethical. I'm not going to grow then out! Anger. Anger. Anger.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh my God, I just found out raw stole french toast from archive. Anyone want them? I can't grow them out, it's unethical.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Cause he didn’t steal a dead guys name


Did he trademark the name? No? Too bad.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Oh my God, I just found out raw stole french toast from archive. Anyone want them? I can't grow them out, it's unethical.


You Feel Stupid. 

It is not about just finding out. YOU INSISTED RAW created French Toast Man. 

They used a male and crossed it to melon mints. People like you are funny, you switch your tune soo fast. 

Dude is now trying to play it off as unethically when His Dumb Ass didnt know shit about who created french toast. Fix up man.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Oh look. Honest put out dosidos (archive) bx and MCC bx from (exotix). This is unethical. I'm not going to grow then out! Anger. Anger. Anger.


Keep honest genetics. Why haven't you purchased from the Original Breeder? For any genetics you have? 

Thats Lame all the way? Money problems my man? Do you want a fund raiser to purchase authentic gentics.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Oh look. Honest put out dosidos (archive) bx and MCC bx from (exotix). This is unethical. I'm not going to grow then out! Anger. Anger. Anger.


Those are freebies. Good try on the unethical though.
Neither of them tried to sell them for $250 a pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> So is cannarado, Clearwater, CSi and seed junky considered "respectable" cuz they all did an s1 of other people's work.


Clearwater shouldn't have released and s1 of lumpy's work. Just to be clear if Lumpy is saying he never released anything, it would have been to be bag seed.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Seedjunky did gelato33s1. It's weird how these rules keep changing. Did he breed gelato 33? No. Why's he allowed to put that out then? Lol.


When did the rules change? They have always been the same to me at least. I see that I have to be VERY clear with you as you are missing the point. Gelato was not a general release that was made available to the public and S1 seeds made are not in any way unethical due to the fact it doesn’t take away anything from the breeder. The same thing goes for Girl Scout Cookies, Triangle Kush, The White and the list goes on. Now if someone like Copy Cat goes and makes S1’s of Donny Burger (Skunk House), LA Kush Cake (Seed Junky) or Frozay (Relentless) than that to me is messed up for multiple reasons. 

1. It directly takes away from the breeders who actually put in the time and/or work to release said strain.

2. it causes confusion as bad results can come from the s1 and people smoking the flowers in the end market can mistakenly associate those negative traits with the original in turn ruining the potential for that work to get recognized appropriately. It also makes confusion for growers who are new and don’t know who the original breeder for certain strains are. Ex: noob jimmy tries wedding Cake in dispensary, loves it so much he decides to buy some seeds to try and grow it. He types in Wedding Cake seeds in his google browser and ends up finding Wedding Cake S1 by “insert R.I.P. off artist name here” resulting in the fore mentioned problems.

I mean at the end of the day people can do whatever they want. Just like how there is people who make fake Louis Vuitton bags and then people who also buy said fakes. To each his own. I don’t care enough to say anymore beyond this. Just my 2 cents.

Bless.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> When did the rules change? They have always been the same to me at least. I see that I have to be VERY clear with you as you are missing the point. Gelato was not a general release that was made available to the public and S1 seeds made are not in any way unethical due to the fact it doesn’t take away anything from the breeder. The same thing goes for Girl Scout Cookies, Triangle Kush, The White and the list goes on. Now if someone like Copy Cat goes and makes S1’s of Donny Burger (Skunk House), LA Kush Cake (Seed Junky) or Frozay (Relentless) than that to me is messed up for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. It directly takes away from the breeders who actually put in the time and/or work to release said strain.
> 
> ...



Clone onlys are usually limited in existence and fetch for high value.


Lightgreen2k said:


> Clearwater shouldn't have released and s1 of lumpy's work. Just to be clear if Lumpy is saying he never released anything, it would have been to be bag seed.



Lumpy is in some huge warehouse. Maybe a worker stole it. How do you know what's bagseed and what's authentic???


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> When did the rules change? They have always been the same to me at least. I see that I have to be VERY clear with you as you are missing the point. Gelato was not a general release that was made available to the public and S1 seeds made are not in any way unethical due to the fact it doesn’t take away anything from the breeder. The same thing goes for Girl Scout Cookies, Triangle Kush, The White and the list goes on. Now if someone like Copy Cat goes and makes S1’s of Donny Burger (Skunk House), LA Kush Cake (Seed Junky) or Frozay (Relentless) than that to me is messed up for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. It directly takes away from the breeders who actually put in the time and/or work to release said strain.
> 
> ...



Breeders are allowed to steal credit and work if the strain is clone only. Ok man, makes a lot of sense. Even though that dilutes the


Jonny Lan said:


> When did the rules change? They have always been the same to me at least. I see that I have to be VERY clear with you as you are missing the point. Gelato was not a general release that was made available to the public and S1 seeds made are not in any way unethical due to the fact it doesn’t take away anything from the breeder. The same thing goes for Girl Scout Cookies, Triangle Kush, The White and the list goes on. Now if someone like Copy Cat goes and makes S1’s of Donny Burger (Skunk House), LA Kush Cake (Seed Junky) or Frozay (Relentless) than that to me is messed up for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. It directly takes away from the breeders who actually put in the time and/or work to release said strain.
> 
> ...



Bro. If sherbinski and cookie crew hold some elite cut. Limited cuts are out to the public. If some breeder makes an s1 of the cut, it dilutes the value of the cut and the packs. Your logic is so flawed and narrow. It's ok to s1 clone onlys, according to you. Because it's harmless. Lol it's not harmless, it dilutes the clone. Isn't that why cap is mad about mac1???

You literally make no sense. My argument is that all these rules are retarded. No rules. If you don't want someone using your work, don't release it, period.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you’re a clown a big joke. That’s why your coward ass never shows your face on them lives. You know you’re scamming dudes that don’t know no better. Try that shit with some real live wires and watch your clown bum ass get flushed down that toilet. You want people to believe you have the same cuts as the cookie fam and jungle boys yea fucking right. I hope you’re using a VPN because you’ll play with the wrong person money bum ass.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 9, 2020)

This dude Marla singer crazy


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

I found a few seeds in some Tropicana cookies I bought awhile back, probably S1 considering cookies can herm with some stress.
Do you think bagseed that is most likely s1 is any different than copycat's S1's?

If his 8 tents have air movement + extraction/intake, and all in the same room. How would he know for sure pollen from one tent hasn't been sucked into another? Maybe he only used the same reversed variety in all tents?

The more I hear about this the more it seems very unprofessional...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 9, 2020)

kindnug said:


> I found a few seeds in some Tropicana cookies I bought awhile back, probably S1 considering cookies can herm with some stress.
> Do you think bagseed that is most likely s1 is any different than copycat's S1's?
> 
> If his 8 tents have air movement + extraction/intake, and all in the same room. How would he know for sure pollen from one tent hasn't been sucked into another? Maybe he only used the same reversed variety in all tents?
> ...


It could be s1 or it could be pollinated with another hermed strain inside the same room. You never know


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 9, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Breeders are allowed to steal credit and work if the strain is clone only. Ok man, makes a lot of sense. Even though that dilutes the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s apparent to me your knowledge on genetics is quite limited for if it were not you wouldn’t say that there were “limited cuts” made available to the public. Dude, firstly Gelato 33 was being whored out like nobodies business before Seed Junky Made s1’s and even if it wasn’t, they weren’t selling Gelato seeds like I’ve already said which is a crucial part in what makes a clone only. Secondly MAC is not a clone only so I don’t see where you are going with that.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you know what’s crazy that he don’t know? The original copycat made gelato 33 S1’s before seedjunky.... He wouldn’t know that because he’s a real deal copycat and fraud


Dude I didn’t even know that lmao! In my head if I was a noob I and didn’t know how much of a fraud copy cat was, I would be extremely cautious buying anything in any market from a guy named Copy Cat lmaooo


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t have a dog in this fight just on different path but I am enjoying the conversations, knowledge and heated exchanges . 

Appears vato called it out correct and this ole boy is the new copycat .I don’t know the politics or views of upper management on this site ,smokealotapotamus could get banned because of . If that’s not the case seems the logical big dick thing to do is pay the advertising fee (in support, millionaire money )start your own thread and let the games begin under your own banner and not hidden in an obscure thread w/a fugazi handle .


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> It could be s1 or it could be pollinated with another hermed strain inside the same room. You never know


It would be hard considering the entire grow was the same strain... You could say the same thing about this guys seeds considering he has 8 breeding tents in one area.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 9, 2020)

here is a perfect example of the genetics being showcased on IG. @antonioverde deserves credit for finding this one, it was actually in the appropriate thread titled Pollen Chuckers. this proves either the genetics are completely fake and made up: or there is pollen contamination, meaning the genetics are fake and made up. Same result either way, you Are not getting what you are being sold....in this case the grower was sold a fake strain intentionally, purely cashing in on hype. Like every other strain this scam artist sells.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

buy's roadkill, gets cookie...


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you’re a clown a big joke. That’s why your coward ass never shows your face on them lives. You know you’re scamming dudes that don’t know no better. Try that shit with some real live wires and watch your clown bum ass get flushed down that toilet. You want people to believe you have the same cuts as the cookie fam and jungle boys yea fucking right. I hope you’re using a VPN because you’ll play with the wrong person money bum ass.


He has shown his face. He also goes by big dan green thumb or something like that. Known for saying ohhhh yeeaaahhhh! Supposedly used to be a shitty do or something? Even the the guy who does the potcast interviews was clowning on him, and he is pretty much cool with everyone.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro I was searching for that shit high and low. Yea he’s slamming these newbies left and right on ig.


Yep that dudes page is public. Other people commenting “yeah mine came out just like that”. The sad part is that if he sold that strain as a cookie S1 or cross, and put in work he might gain some traction and get some respect.....but that would take real work and some type of morals.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

Not hard for this to happen if you have multiple pollen donor in 8 tents all located in the same room


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> here is a perfect example of the genetics being showcased on IG. @antonioverde deserves credit for finding this one, it was actually in the appropriate thread titled Pollen Chuckers. this proves either the genetics are completely fake and made up: or there is pollen contamination, meaning the genetics are fake and made up. Same result either way, you Are not getting what you are being sold....in this case the grower was sold a fake strain intentionally, purely cashing in on hype. Like every other strain this scam artist sells.
> View attachment 4528388


Sad part about that shit is he bought more and more copycat seeds lol. He really got these dudes thinking that’s what they getting. RKS coming out looking like cookies and that’s the shit these fools defend. I feel bad for anybody growing his shit fareal




eastcoastled said:


> He has shown his face. He also goes by big dan green thumb or something like that. Known for saying ohhhh yeeaaahhhh! Supposedly used to be a shitty do or something? Even the the guy who does the potcast interviews was clowning on him, and he is pretty much cool with everyone.


Man I remember that dude big dan that’s def him lol never put that shit together he def sounds and says that oooooohhh yeaaaahhh shit lol no wonder why he took over copycat. That boy couldn’t scam people with that big dans genetics anymore. This thread right here should educate anybody on the truth about copycat


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 9, 2020)

kindnug said:


> I found a few seeds in some Tropicana cookies I bought awhile back, probably S1 considering cookies can herm with some stress.
> Do you think bagseed that is most likely s1 is any different than copycat's S1's?
> 
> If his 8 tents have air movement + extraction/intake, and all in the same room. How would he know for sure pollen from one tent hasn't been sucked into another? Maybe he only used the same reversed variety in all tents?
> ...



Kinda depends how the intake/exhaust is run. If all the intakes come from outside, it should be fine.


Jonny Lan said:


> It’s apparent to me your knowledge on genetics is quite limited for if it were not you wouldn’t say that there were “limited cuts” made available to the public. Dude, firstly Gelato 33 was being whored out like nobodies business before Seed Junky Made s1’s and even if it wasn’t, they weren’t selling Gelato seeds like I’ve already said which is a crucial part in what makes a clone only. Secondly MAC is not a clone only so I don’t see where you are going with that.


Mac1 is a clone. Cap has been bitching about it getting out and crossed and s1.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 9, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Sad part about that shit is he bought more and more copycat seeds lol. He really got these dudes thinking that’s what they getting. RKS coming out looking like cookies and that’s the shit these fools defend. I feel bad for anybody growing his shit fareal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 picture from the internet provess he's a fraud....right

Not a mislabel issue. Upload the wrong photo. Who knows. But you know everything. You know everything about a guy and company you've never used. Internet detective.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I don’t have a dog in this fight just on different path but I am enjoying the conversations, knowledge and heated exchanges .
> 
> Appears vato called it out correct and this ole boy is the new copycat .I don’t know the politics or views of upper management on this site ,smokealotapotamus could get banned because of . If that’s not the case seems the logical big dick thing to do is pay the advertising fee (in support, millionaire money )start your own thread and let the games begin under your own banner and not hidden in an obscure thread w/a fugazi handle .


This thread is about runtz seeds. I suggested copycat and elev8, both who offer runtz seeds. These dudes can't handle their own emotions. Can't stand copy cat for some reason unknown to me. Shits hilarious.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 1 picture from the internet provess he's a fraud....right
> 
> Not a mislabel issue. Upload the wrong photo. Who knows. But you know everything. You know everything about a guy and company you've never used. Internet detective.


So do you lol ain’t grown not one bean but up here riding dick hard. That shit ain’t no mislabel I went to that persons page on IG and he posted several pics of that fake ass RKS. You damn right I’m an internet detective on genetics when I’m spending my money seems like you need to be more of that. I’m done talking to yo lame ass don’t quote me no more. Enjoy them beans you got


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 10, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 1 picture from the internet provess he's a fraud....right
> 
> Not a mislabel issue. Upload the wrong photo. Who knows. But you know everything. You know everything about a guy and company you've never used. Internet detective.


You want more, there is plenty lmao


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 11, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> You want more, there is plenty lmao


Yes show me


----------



## kindnug (Apr 11, 2020)

Just grow the seeds you bought, and you'll get all the proof you need.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 12, 2020)

kindnug said:


> Just grow the seeds you bought, and you'll get all the proof you need.



I did. They're all popped and healthy so far...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

I just popped a few seeds. They all popped and are healthy seedlings. This is hands down the dankest buds I've ever grown. I didnt realize I'd be able to tell just how dank the final product would be after a week of growth!

Sending out another $500 for 10-20 seeds, lmao.

Shit, all I find in cheaper $40-50 packs if buff. Like these from cannaventure and hazeman.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 12, 2020)

Found this scrolling through IG today. I swear you can’t make this shit up!


----------



## boybelue (Apr 12, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Sad part about that shit is he bought more and more copycat seeds lol. He really got these dudes thinking that’s what they getting. RKS coming out looking like cookies and that’s the shit these fools defend. I feel bad for anybody growing his shit fareal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought like 4 or 5 different strains from Big Dan a few yrs back and only one or two seeds from each strain would germinate and you could tell those seeds were different from the rest of the pack. The seeds that popped were small and almost immature and the rest were old seeds, big hard seeds with no strips left. In paper towels the next day they were glossy black just like a seed with a dead embryo. Cracked one open and the embryo just crumbled up they were so old. Before I grew them few that popped, I thought he may have been buying a legit pk from a reputable source and turning that one pk into 5 pks by adding 8 old seeds with 2 from a legit pk. That way he could claim grower error on the germination and the 2 that sprouted would actually be what they were supposed to be. But I’m not sure those few that sprouted and were grown out was the actual strain they were supposed to be. I think I had six altogether that sprouted and 2 were males, out of the girls two were pretty decent plants. But the fact is there was something fishy going on and he was definitely ripping folks off. 
I thought the deal about copycat was there were two different people using that handle, one ripster and one legit. And the real copycat claimed he never vended through the farm. Of course I have no idea, this is just what I’ve read.


----------



## Jincho_860 (Apr 13, 2020)

2low4u2kno said:


> Ur still interested in runts?


I am


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2020)

Cannaventure just dropped runts s1.


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 13, 2020)

We have some Runtz (Female) x (Hindu Zkittlez x GG4 Tangie) (Male) that we made in fall 2019. We have bunch sprouted now and are going to put them into our Deps for testing. Mendocino breed and grown!!!


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 13, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> This thread is about runtz seeds. I suggested copycat and elev8, both who offer runtz seeds. These dudes can't handle their own emotions. Can't stand copy cat for some reason unknown to me. Shits hilarious.


Do you honestly not understand why people would be pissed at someone selling fake rks? That's not hilarious, it's sad.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 13, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Do you honestly not understand why people would be pissed at someone selling fake rks? That's not hilarious, it's sad.



No shit I understand. I just don't know what happened. 1 ig pic doesn't prove fraud. Could of have a mistake who knows.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 14, 2020)

antonioverde said:


> Do you honestly not understand why people would be pissed at someone selling fake rks? That's not hilarious, it's sad.


Have you ever grown his shit?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Have you ever grown his shit?


Why would anyone? 

There are literally thousands of seed makers at the moment. Why even consider a company with so much drama?

What would be the benefit?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-iTDQ7hQEg/


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just popped a few seeds. They all popped and are healthy seedlings. This is hands down the dankest buds I've ever grown. I didnt realize I'd be able to tell just how dank the final product would be after a week of growth!
> 
> Sending out another $500 for 10-20 seeds, lmao.
> 
> ...


These are super dank, nice work!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Apr 15, 2020)

Pretty sure copy cat is the one who scammed GPS with all the fake S1 hemp seeds so yea wouldn’t trust that guy


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> Pretty sure copy cat is the one who scammed GPS with all the fake S1 hemp seeds so yea wouldn’t trust that guy


I remeber that dude on youtube. He was an assclown from rhode island. I don't know why anyone would order beans from from him...within 1 minute of him talking I could tell he didn't know shit ,with his fake tough guy boston accent, what a tool. O yeah!


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello. new to rollitup, but not to the game. from LA.
After flipping trough all these pages could not find if there are any legit Runtz seeds or Runtz crosses?
Thanks in advance


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 19, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Hello. new to rollitup, but not to the game. from LA.
> After flipping trough all these pages could not find if there are any legit Runtz seeds or Runtz crosses?
> Thanks in advance


Plenty of crosses by reputable breeders. Exotic genetix wyeast farms, compound are first that come to mind. I think i read cannaventure is doing S1’s. I always thought runtz was just packaging and not an actual strain, but who knows.


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Plenty of crosses by reputable breeders. Exotic genetix wyeast farms, compound are first that come to mind. I think i read cannaventure is doing S1’s. I always thought runtz was just packaging and not an actual strain, but who knows.


thank you I will check them out.
Runtz is gelato33 x zkittles. I believe its own strain.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2020)

Don’t know when these are releasing but Exotic Genetix has Runtz S1s and Runtz crosses coming

I grew their Wowzers(Runtz x Strawberries & Cream) a couple months ago and it was fire


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_LIyjRnqDE/


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 19, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> thank you I will check them out.
> Runtz is gelato33 x zkittles. I believe its own strain.


Yeah, that was kinda a joke. Basically for every 10,000 Mylar bags with runtz printed on them, 10 are the real runtz. The main issue is if I am wrong with the numbers, the 10 that are real is accurate, it just means the 10,000 fakes might be 20, 30, 40, 50 to 100 thousand fakes.


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Don’t know when these are releasing but Exotic Genetix has Runtz S1s and Runtz crosses coming
> 
> I grew their Wowzers(Runtz x Strawberries & Cream) a couple months ago and it was fire
> 
> ...


thank you. that looks interesting.


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

Just bought locally from gelatoseeds.com 10 Runtz and 10 Blood Diamond OG for $160. 
Lets see what happens


----------



## nc208 (Apr 19, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Just bought locally from gelatoseeds.com 10 Runtz and 10 Blood Diamond OG for $160.
> Lets see what happensView attachment 4539198


I just had to check out their site, what makes you think it was worthwhile sending them that much cash? 
Their catalogue is a huge red flag to me.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

I dunno if I'd trust exotic fems. Isn't fems new for him.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

Tikimadman has space runtz. Also exotic stole the name space runtz, he probably didn't know though.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

Runtz is not gelato 33 x Skittles, it's supposedly gelato 25 (guava) x Skittles. Others say it's just a gelato bagseed. Lots of mystery and hype, I have a cut it's fire. The dudes that started selling it and marketing is now teamed up with cookies.


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I just had to check out their site, what makes you think it was worthwhile sending them that much cash?
> Their catalogue is a huge red flag to me.


He is local and I like to give business to local guys. (I'm the type that goes to mom and pop shop vs going to Starbucks) It's a new website and he hasn't worked on it yet. He does have Instagram @gelatoseeds and couple pictures from local growers. He gets bulk from European seedbanks and retails them back. Could be a gimmick, but Im ok with taking my chances. I guess I'll know in few months. They are already in the water.
Salute


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> He is local and I like to give business to local guys. (I'm the type that goes to mom and pop shop vs going to Starbucks) It's a new website and he hasn't worked on it yet. He does have Instagram @gelatoseeds and couple pictures from local growers. He gets bulk from European seedbanks and retails them back. Could be a gimmick, but Im ok with taking my chances. I guess I'll know in few months. They are already in the water.
> Salute



People in this forum really like policing other people's purchases, trust me I know .


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

Vato out here with stalker tendencies. I feel sorry for any female you may encounter in your life. Might need some counseling.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 19, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> People in this forum really like policing other people's purchases, trust me I know .


Lol right.... go buy from that site then. You can grab your apple fritter, runts, ice cream cake, gg4, ghost og auto white widow, green crack etc cuz you know all top quality breeders slinging the latest with hits from the 90's.


----------



## ak47dude (Apr 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I just had to check out their site, what makes you think it was worthwhile sending them that much cash?
> Their catalogue is a huge red flag to me.


I as well bought some other seeds from other websites like seedman, neptuneseedbank and others. "milk money" right? Plus its 4/20 tomorrow felt like giving back to the community. )


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> I as well bought some other seeds from other websites like seedman, neptuneseedbank and others. "milk money" right? Plus its 4/20 tomorrow felt like giving back to the community. )



They don't like positivity in this thread bro. Purchase from approved banks/breeders or get trolled.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 19, 2020)

Runtz bout to flood 2020


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 20, 2020)

Is Runtz even any good? Have any of you actually had any of it? How do you know it was real?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> They don't like positivity in this thread bro. Purchase from approved banks/breeders or get trolled.


Or we don't like seeing people get ripped off. You know we speak from experience and try to warn those who may not know. You should try it sometime instead of recommending breeders before growing out their gear.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Is Runtz even any good? Have any of you actually had any of it? How do you know it was real?


Runtz is great. I know mines real because the hype is real lol. Smells Insane, feels and looks great. Local clone dude is pumping them out.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Or we don't like seeing people get ripped off. You know we speak from experience and try to warn those who may not know. You should try it sometime instead of recommending breeders before growing out their gear.


If we feel that we've been ripped off or something isn't authentic, we will report our experience. You, having no first hand experience with said breeders/websites, voicing your extremely vocal opinion is quite useless.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Runtz is great. I know mines real because the hype is real lol. Smells Insane, feels and looks great. Local clone dude is pumping them out.


Pics?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> If we feel that we've been ripped off or something isn't authentic, we will report our experience. You, having no first hand experience with said breeders/websites, voicing your extremely vocal opinion is quite useless.


The difference being Nc208 has been around these forums for a minute. You're a brand new member excessively posting about a breeders seeds you don't have any first hand experience with. 

Just an observation, but you're doing far more damage for the Copycat brand then the few skeptical comments from the veteran growers here.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The difference being Nc208 has been around these forums for a minute. You're a brand new member excessively posting about a breeders seeds you don't have any first hand experience with.
> 
> Just an observation, but you're doing far more damage for the Copycat brand then the few skeptical comments from the veteran growers here.


I ordered the seeds and grew some out. That's called first hand experience. All the critics so far, never grew them or have any experience ordering. Just waiting to flower them out. "Veteran" growers still have 0 first hand knowledge, just a lot of hearsay. It's weird how these basic facts don't get into your head lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

And I've shared a bunch of breeders. Y'all just sensitive as fuck about certain ones. Look at him policing the other dudes purchase lmao.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> And I've shared a bunch of breeders. Y'all just sensitive as fuck about certain ones. Look at him policing the other dudes purchase lmao.


Sensitive? Says the guy furiously defending a "breeder" he has no experience with. 

Now how bout those Runtz pics?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sensitive? Says the guy furiously defending a "breeder" he has no experience with.
> 
> Now how bout those Runtz pics?


Why you need pictures my guy, you sensitive?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

i like defending him, it pisses sensitive people off.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Why you need pictures my guy, you sensitive?


???


Smokolotapotamus said:


> i like defending him, it pisses sensitive people off.


Who?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Runtz ya life up


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2020)

Lol......them damn runtz..


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Tikimadman has space runtz. Also exotic stole the name space runtz, he probably didn't know though.


he changed it to Galactic Runtz when somebody told him it was already a Space Runtz


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> he changed it to Galactic Runtz when somebody told him it was already a Space Runtz


Yup. Tiki got on him about it.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> he changed it to Galactic Runtz when somebody told him it was already a Space Runtz



Tiki is new but his shit looking fire. I got a tester pack of forbidden Skittles x sherbert bx. Can't wait...


----------



## mothersfinest (Apr 21, 2020)

Runtz tastes like zkittlez looks like gelato. Ain't no OG kush but gotta keep the seed selling game hyped up.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 21, 2020)

Small nugs too. Still has the creamy gelato smell but way more intense fruity ness


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 21, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I ordered the seeds and grew some out. That's called first hand experience. All the critics so far, never grew them or have any experience ordering. Just waiting to flower them out. "6





Tangerine_ said:


> ???
> 
> Who?


you can’t argue intelligently with this clown. Once you catch him lying, he just keeps going on with someone else. That’s the basic code of a scam artist. Keep lying until you find someone to believe you.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 21, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> you can’t argue intelligently with this clown. Once you catch him lying, he just keeps going on with someone else. That’s the basic code of a scam artist. Keep lying until you find someone to believe you.


You so retarded you think I'm copy lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 22, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_SqYTWBfmx/


----------



## Brian2505 (Apr 24, 2020)

Very interesting thread to read for someone somewhat new to growing. For example someone posted this 
(it causes confusion as bad results can come from the s1 and people smoking the flowers in the end market can mistakenly associate those negative traits with the original in turn ruining the potential for that work to get recognized appropriately. It also makes confusion for growers who are new and don’t know who the original breeder for certain strains are. Ex: noob jimmy tries wedding Cake in dispensary, loves it so much he decides to buy some seeds to try and grow it. He types in Wedding Cake seeds in his google browser and ends up finding Wedding Cake S1 by “insert R.I.P. off artist name here” resulting in the fore mentioned problems.)
Which is 100% correct. I’m in Denver and a med grower. There is a strain of wedding cake I get at a dispensary that is just flat out dank every time I get it. I typically grow my own and have purchased strains with wedding cake trying to duplicate what they have and with no luck of course. They don’t sell clones of that specific strain. 
So in saying that and reading all this. Who is a reputable breeder that puts out what they say they have?

Someone else said in this thread that since it has became legal it has gone to shit. I have to agree. I guess I’m considered old school. Where I came from respect, pride and integrity meant something. Now it seems that it’s everyone out for themselves and if you can f**k someone out of there money than so be it.... Not a healthy decision in my opinion. All that takes is screwing over the wrong person at the wrong time. You never know who’s money you’re really messing with. If these “breeders” that are screwing people over have any sense they would know that everyone can be found. It just takes a little patience.. I know this thread is about runtz and I have something that is suppose to be crossed with it but now feel I’ve been got.... Also something with Apple fritter. Haven’t popped them yet waiting to make room but damn the game needs to change for the better... If anyone can answer that question aboveI sure would appreciate it.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 24, 2020)

Being legal isn’t a bad thing it helped allot ... the problem is the free market allows everyone to sell and call seeds what they want. Most people are smart enough to understand that just cause they buy wedding cake seeds doesn’t mean it’s gonna be as good as the top shelf shop wedding cake . I mean every time I whip up some chicken Alfredo fettuccine it isn’t always gonna be as good as Olive Gardens.

A long time before wedding cake, tons of shops opened up, during the moratorium. Things were legal for any one with a bullshit rec. They started giving out cuts to growers to supply shops and selling them in some the over 300 dispensaries that opened , it was a great time I had access to allot of cuts clicked up with a some growers who had the same interest.

One guy I met lived a couple blocks down the street right next to jack in the box . He had this cut he swore was the original og cut , anyhow he loved this cut and he gave me the cut. He got it from this club called Artistic Organisms AO, this collective of growers , one named Nigel . Long story short it was a great og cut. Supper legit.

At this time we would have these get togethers to share buds and seeds and talk about weed and smoke. We would go to this guy golden rods house who endid up dying not to much longer after we started are little crew .

Point being at this time of legal bud opened up so many opportunities to share and explore these hoarded genetics. We saw that we had an advantage and much better access than most people who ordered seeds illegally. This is why you have all these seed companies now. We knew the value of the canibus cuts and that there would be alllot of money that could be made by preserving and crossing these genetics.

the crew I’m speaking of is the seed junky crew. Thisi is where my buddy justblazen got the namestake. The wedding cake came from the high octane cut. It eventually was crossed with golden rods blue power from sin city seeds. The sin mints was used later , all because jb was passing his ho cut out , he was making connections with sin city. Then the triangle kush came in years later and now you have wedding cake . Ts crazy how things work. True story


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Being legal isn’t a bad thing it helped allot ... the problem is the free market allows everyone to sell and call seeds what they want. Most people are smart enough to understand that just cause they buy wedding cake seeds doesn’t mean it’s gonna be as good as the top shelf shop wedding cake . I mean every time I whip up some chicken Alfredo fettuccine it isn’t always gonna be as good as Olive Gardens.
> 
> A long time before wedding cake, tons of shops opened up, during the moratorium. Things were legal for any one with a bullshit rec. They started giving out cuts to growers to supply shops and selling them in some the over 300 dispensaries that opened , it was a great time I had access to allot of cuts clicked up with a some growers who had the same interest.
> 
> ...


You had to be on the forums to know all of this during those days.
Most people don't even know who Goldenrod was.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 24, 2020)

The first time I met g rod I saw him at progressive options, a club in San Fernando valley, a collective of growers who sold clones. . I kicked him down a nug I grew of Louie xiii goldenrod and his bud dom( I forget)loved it and invited me over we had cookouts and stuff. I loved that man he was really why we had a seed junky crew. This is when I was hanging out with jbeezy my neighbor from time to time . Was always supper fun back then just sharing of harvests and such. After he died I stopped growing and went back to college. He used to suck at growing kinda lol but he got good at the end. He would have like 40 different plants all over his house.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 24, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Very interesting thread to read for someone somewhat new to growing. For example someone posted this
> (it causes confusion as bad results can come from the s1 and people smoking the flowers in the end market can mistakenly associate those negative traits with the original in turn ruining the potential for that work to get recognized appropriately. It also makes confusion for growers who are new and don’t know who the original breeder for certain strains are. Ex: noob jimmy tries wedding Cake in dispensary, loves it so much he decides to buy some seeds to try and grow it. He types in Wedding Cake seeds in his google browser and ends up finding Wedding Cake S1 by “insert R.I.P. off artist name here” resulting in the fore mentioned problems.)
> Which is 100% correct. I’m in Denver and a med grower. There is a strain of wedding cake I get at a dispensary that is just flat out dank every time I get it. I typically grow my own and have purchased strains with wedding cake trying to duplicate what they have and with no luck of course. They don’t sell clones of that specific strain.
> So in saying that and reading all this. Who is a reputable breeder that puts out what they say they have?
> ...


Find a legit seed bank. They are going to carry respected breeders for the most part. Seeds here now, Neptune, horror, OES, think tank, headie gardens, speakeasy, are the ones that come to mind right away, but there are plenty more. That’s the short cut. The rest is research, and time spent on forums and IG. Genetics play an important role, but the care the grower puts in is critical as well. Anyone who has grown a plant from Mexican brick seeds knows what I mean by that. A forum like this is a good place for info. Browse through and look at the post‘s of people who have grown the seeds and are proud Of what they found. That is going to tell you more than a new member pushing a shady brand. There are still going to be the scammers that recommend a brand they have never grown, or the people who don’t grow at all that troll breeder threads and claim herms. The only thing I know for sure is it is way less work to figure who is legit than it is to grow. The time spent up front is well worth it!


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 24, 2020)

'Black Runtz'

Genetics: Runtz x [(Zkittlez x Hindu) x (Glue x Tangie)] - F2 BX


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Very interesting thread to read for someone somewhat new to growing. For example someone posted this
> (it causes confusion as bad results can come from the s1 and people smoking the flowers in the end market can mistakenly associate those negative traits with the original in turn ruining the potential for that work to get recognized appropriately. It also makes confusion for growers who are new and don’t know who the original breeder for certain strains are. Ex: noob jimmy tries wedding Cake in dispensary, loves it so much he decides to buy some seeds to try and grow it. He types in Wedding Cake seeds in his google browser and ends up finding Wedding Cake S1 by “insert R.I.P. off artist name here” resulting in the fore mentioned problems.)
> Which is 100% correct. I’m in Denver and a med grower. There is a strain of wedding cake I get at a dispensary that is just flat out dank every time I get it. I typically grow my own and have purchased strains with wedding cake trying to duplicate what they have and with no luck of course. They don’t sell clones of that specific strain.
> So in saying that and reading all this. Who is a reputable breeder that puts out what they say they have?
> ...


"Wedding cake," originally, was a cut of triangle mints grown and selected by jungle boys. Jungle boys blew that strain up and it god mad exposure and hype. The breeder, jbeezy, riding off the buzz, released multiple versions of "wedding cake.". He really should not have named the rereleases wedding cake as wedding cake was specifically designated to that 1 cut. He then released wedding cake bx, wedding cake f1, f2, f3, f4. So there's probably thousands of wedding cakes coming from the breeder himself. 


On top of that, there's people that made s1s. And also, at the time there was another semi popular strain called wedding cake, whose name got changed to birthday cake.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Very interesting thread to read for someone somewhat new to growing. For example someone posted this
> (it causes confusion as bad results can come from the s1 and people smoking the flowers in the end market can mistakenly associate those negative traits with the original in turn ruining the potential for that work to get recognized appropriately. It also makes confusion for growers who are new and don’t know who the original breeder for certain strains are. Ex: noob jimmy tries wedding Cake in dispensary, loves it so much he decides to buy some seeds to try and grow it. He types in Wedding Cake seeds in his google browser and ends up finding Wedding Cake S1 by “insert R.I.P. off artist name here” resulting in the fore mentioned problems.)
> Which is 100% correct. I’m in Denver and a med grower. There is a strain of wedding cake I get at a dispensary that is just flat out dank every time I get it. I typically grow my own and have purchased strains with wedding cake trying to duplicate what they have and with no luck of course. They don’t sell clones of that specific strain.
> So in saying that and reading all this. Who is a reputable breeder that puts out what they say they have?
> ...


There's nothing wrong with an s1. Reputable breeders often make s1s of their own work. Sometimes, they even make s1s of other people's work. Only in forums will you here people crying about it. Those packs get sold like everything else.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 24, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> "Wedding cake," originally, was a cut of triangle mints grown and selected by jungle boys. Jungle boys blew that strain up and it god mad exposure and hype. The breeder, jbeezy, riding off the buzz, released multiple versions of "wedding cake.". He really should not have named the rereleases wedding cake as wedding cake was specifically designated to that 1 cut. He then released wedding cake bx, wedding cake f1, f2, f3, f4. So there's probably thousands of wedding cakes coming from the breeder himself.
> 
> 
> On top of that, there's people that made s1s. And also, at the time there was another semi popular strain called wedding cake, whose name got changed to birthday cake.


This is true as I kinda do get lost in the story, it’s hard to say if jungle boys made sjc wedding cake relevant or vice versa. Not sure if jungle boys are a company or Berners cronies, or a bunch of growers using there distribution. I do know they had jbs high octane cut and I think he got the tk from them to make the cross. But I can’t say how it happened.

I can say that allot of people were apart of this creation. This is Where it gets confusing is the male used had high octane in the lineage or more like a bx that was made to make the animal cookies ,that was crossed to sin mints from the sin city forum cut , then that was hit to the power cut from po ,
just to get that male , those were crossed then Finally hit the triangle.
I ran the power cut and even have a journal strait dank (SoCal master x sour dubs).

I know jungleboys were pushing alllot of strains like sherbs , gelatos, and all but I think he was apart of the group and now is with cookies. Wedding cake has a great name seeing as the branding went from cookies to pie to gelato sherb cakes. Good strains need good names I guess. Sigh...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> This is true as I kinda do get lost in the story, it’s hard to say if jungle boys made sjc wedding cake relevant or vice versa. Not sure if jungle boys are a company or Berners cronies, or a bunch of growers using there distribution. I do know they had jbs high octane cut and I think he got the tk from them to make the cross. But I can’t say how it happened.
> 
> I can say that allot of people were apart of this creation. This is Where it gets confusing is the male used had high octane in the lineage or more like a bx that was made to make the animal cookies ,that was crossed to sin mints from the sin city forum cut , then that was hit to the power cut from po ,
> just to get that male , those were crossed then Finally hit the triangle.
> ...


I think your knowledge of jungle boys is a bit off. They're just a really well known dispensary. They've had collaborations with cookies here and there but they're definitely seperate entities. Jungle boys was known for doing massive seed hunts from many breeders, jbeezy being one of them. Most of jungle boys phenos from the 2015-2017 era put a lot of these breeders in the map, as jungle boys as a brand was much bigger than most of the breeders. Supposedly, customers kept saying wedding cake smelled like wedding cake. Supposedly, Ivan, the main dude of jungle boys, would do pheno hunts and get customer feedback before naming strains and keeping them around for production. 

Jungle boys has several signature strains but they carry other people's flowers too.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 24, 2020)

I don’t really know I guess I feel bad they get the credit as u got breeders like
og rascal , bog, pogenetics jb, all apart of it and all I hear is jungle boys. Thanks for the knowledge tho. Never could really afford those fancy packages meds lol but I do enjoy some goof cake


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Being legal isn’t a bad thing it helped allot ... the problem is the free market allows everyone to sell and call seeds what they want. Most people are smart enough to understand that just cause they buy wedding cake seeds doesn’t mean it’s gonna be as good as the top shelf shop wedding cake . I mean every time I whip up some chicken Alfredo fettuccine it isn’t always gonna be as good as Olive Gardens.
> 
> the crew I’m speaking of is the seed junky crew. Thisi is where my buddy justblazen got the namestake. The wedding cake came from the high octane cut. It eventually was crossed with golden rods blue power from sin city seeds. The sin mints was used later , all because jb was passing his ho cut out , he was making connections with sin city. Then the triangle kush came in years later and now you have wedding cake . Ts crazy how things work. True story


Wedding Cake is Triangle Kush x Animal Mints, Animal Mints being Animal Cookies x Sin Mint. And Sin Mint being Forum Cut Cookies x Blue Power. Blue Power being Power x White Moonshine. That White Moonshine was from Jungle Boys's crew at the time, and happened to be a male, unbeknownst to both of them at the time haha.

And since when was Olive Garden good?


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 25, 2020)

That power cut from from P.O .. dear lord... I love it love it love it love it... ultra dank flavor.. they crossed that to their 5 OGz .. Earthshaker and Petrol...i remember Golden Rod... he posted on the Farm alot


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Wedding Cake is Triangle Kush x Animal Mints, Animal Mints being Animal Cookies x Sin Mint. And Sin Mint being Forum Cut Cookies x Blue Power. Blue Power being Power x White Moonshine. That White Moonshine was from Jungle Boys's crew at the time, and happened to be a male, unbeknownst to both of them at the time haha.
> 
> And since when was Olive Garden good?


yes this is true at the time sin city got the cut of power from po #1. Back then at this point, sour double was huge ,and crossed that power to white moonshine male from ograscal. Not sure how they got that But don’t think jungle boys had the white moonshine Male since rascal only dropped fems...
The first time we had blue power was at grods with beezy, it was from a pac of sin city seeds. It was dank af too Jb loved the flower at the time and that’s when he ran his own pack.

I do speculate high octane being in wc but people will always call me out and say animal cookies but think it was his version of his og and sin mints not a cut of animal cookies per say . If you knew jb he loved the ho cut and put it in Everything. He was back crossing it to make a stabilized seed for ever. He would say to me , I was chefing around on the side, that breeding is like a chefs recipes “dont give out your secret ingredients ”. Even if there is no ho in the wc it was the cut he whored out to everyone that eventually got him more genetics.

Ps since when is shop weed any good? It’s not great but you get me
I knew sonebody was gonna get me on that lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That power cut from from P.O .. dear lord... I love it love it love it love it... ultra dank flavor.. they crossed that to their 5 OGz .. Earthshaker and Petrol...i remember Golden Rod... he posted on the Farm alot


I remember petrol lol and yeah we were all on weedtracker forums at the time. I think you were there... this was like 10 yrs ago. I also was on thcfarmer as my alter ego Kahn seanery.,,, but man they deleted Everything on weedtracker. Missed that forum ... it was all la people and that when we met sin city they would come from Vegas to get po cuts.,


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> yes this is true at the time sin city got the cut of power from po #1. Back then at this point, sour double was huge ,and crossed that power to white moonshine male from ograscal. Not sure how they got that But don’t think jungle boys had the white moonshine Male since rascal only dropped fems...
> The first time we had blue power was at grods with beezy, it was from a pac of sin city seeds. It was dank af too Jb loved the flower at the time and that’s when he ran his own pack.
> 
> Ps since when is shop weed any good? It’s not great but you get me
> I knew sonebody was gonna get me on that lol.


Here we go found the post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9nEgkDj-GE/



jungleboys and sincityseeds said:


> jungleboys*:* I'm still tripped out that the male came from the old shop.‍
> 
> sincityseeds: @jungleboys bro! I knew it was from you. That selection was a banger! I’m going to tell that story soon, people will trip out.
> I will get you a bunch more seeds to play with of the other offspring from that male as well. Our Aliens on Moonshine, White Nightmare, White Chocolate and Shine N Sour all come from that stud.


Story continues here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9nKX1pJ12s/

It's way deep in the comments:



sincity said:


> sincityseeds: Crazy bro, thanks again for making that drop! Lol and for making it so exclusive, I believe I got nearly all the White Moonshine that was dropped. That one was super limited I remember
> 
> So there was a planned release of special seed selections directly from @ograskal . This was selections of his White crosses like WhiteFire, White Urkle, White Moonshine ect.
> 
> ...


Don't be so harsh on dispensary weed, 5%-10% is pretty good  But you're right the most memorable stuff isn't found there.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

U just brought back memories when u said sour kush... that was a great cut. Back then you had to do like 5 things to upload pics and photbucket sensors my shit cause I don’t pay for membership.


----------



## budman111 (Apr 25, 2020)

I would avoid a seed company called Runtz.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

budman111 said:


> I would avoid a seed company called Runtz.


 There isn't one, it's a strain


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

budman111 said:


> I would avoid a seed company called Runtz.


Makes perfect sense lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> There's nothing wrong with an s1. Reputable breeders often make s1s of their own work. Sometimes, they even make s1s of other people's work. Only in forums will you here people crying about it. Those packs get sold like everything else.


All your information is bad. Most breeder's do Not in fact put out S1's of anyone work. The only time they do that is when the breeder has been retired and no longer making the strain.

No other breeder has put out s1's of wedding cake. [When seedjunkies where around] Breeder's may make s1's of a clone only to make available too the public. 

What is the point of s1ing another breeders work that is still making beans off his creation.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Your reading comprehension is bad. I never said most breeders make s1s of other peoples work. But it happens all the time with clone onlys and lost old school strains, which are other people's work....

Fuck are you talking about there's wedding cake s1s all over the place.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Your reading comprehension is bad. I never said most breeders make s1s of other peoples work. But it happens all the time with clone onlys and lost old school strains, which are other people's work....
> 
> Fuck are you talking about there's wedding cake s1s all over the place.


What Lost old school stains is copy cat putting out in s1 form ?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What Lost old school stains is copy cat putting out in s1 form ?


Man you're seriously retarded bro. U want to argue with me again? Csi puts out old school s1s all day. I never said anything about copy cat. Wtf.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> All your information is bad. Most breeder's do Not in fact put out S1's of anyone work. The only time they do that is when the breeder has been retired and no longer making the strain.
> 
> No other breeder has put out s1's of wedding cake. [When seedjunkies where around] Breeder's may make s1's of a clone only to make available too the public.
> 
> What is the point of s1ing another breeders work that is still making beans off his creation.



No other breeder has put out wedding cake s1....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Man you're seriously retarded bro. U want to argue with me again? Csi puts out old school s1s all day. I never said anything about copy cat. Wtf.


 Answer My Question Little Boy...or get smacked liked your dad does to your...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What Lost old school stains is copy cat putting out in s1 form ?



Because you like looking like a fool.....


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Answer My Question Little Boy...or get smacked liked your dad does to your...



You have issues man. You like being wrong. Only thing you've been right about with me is archives french toast. Why do u bother interacting with me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Man you're seriously retarded bro. U want to argue with me again? Csi puts out old school s1s all day. I never said anything about copy cat. Wtf.


I MENTIONED COPY cat putting out S1s of mostly other peoples work because that is what he does. You can show whatever pictures you want now. That is his brand name ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Because you like looking like a fool.....


None of those strains have been LOST" do you understand the word lost and no longer available...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I MENTIONED COPY cat putting out S1s of mostly other peoples work because that is what he does. You can show whatever pictures you want now. That is his brand name ...



WRONG. That's part of what he does, not MOSTLY what he does. Do you have his master list? No. He's got way more r1s then s1s.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lmao. Yea man. Cuz you can buy original chem 91 seeds, skunk and sour d. Yea man. Where they sell those at?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Why you obsessed with copy bro. Weirdo.


----------



## fatasstrex (Apr 25, 2020)

The Winston said:


> Yeah mate
> 
> and before anyone can bullshit him,because there are so many breeders hating the fact he’s reversing there genetics and making them available for everyone else
> 
> ...


Thank you for your testimonial. I’ll be starting a second grow soon. How do I get seeds from copycat genetix?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

fatasstrex said:


> Thank you for your testimonial. I’ll be starting a second grow soon. How do I get seeds from copycat genetix?


Hit his website and you gotta email him


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

fatasstrex said:


> Thank you for your testimonial. I’ll be starting a second grow soon. How do I get seeds from copycat genetix?


I just read some of your original post. You just started online and said four days ago you had purple erkle bag seed. 

With all the drama being spoken about CopyCat seeds you would think as a new grower that you would choose another brand. 

Are you in your teens / early twenties? 

Good luck anyhow new grower


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I just read some of your original post. You just started online and said four days ago you had purple erkle bag seed.
> 
> With all the drama being spoken about CopyCat seeds you would think as a new grower that you would choose another brand.
> 
> ...


Don't rag on bagseeds.
You need anger management.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

One of the differences is usually whether or not the breeder of the strain is known. TK, Chems, OGs, Diesel, Cookies, Cherry Pie, Runtz. Gushers are fair game to S1 because they have no known breeders. Or even if a strain has a known breeder, but they no longer make or work with that strain, like Black Lime Reserve, NL5Haze, LVRK, Deep Chunk, Green Crack lol. No one will care if someone S1/F2s these.

Selling S1/F2s of a cut/strain that a breeder is still currently working with is seen as stepping on their toes. It's just sketchy. Especially if you keep the same name, as that is seen as riding their hype at the same time. Like taking Cap's MAC or MAC1, Bodhi's Goji OG, Archive's DoSiDos, Thug Pug's MeatBreath, Exotic's Grease Monkey, SeedJunky's Wedding Cake, making S1/F2s of these, and selling them under the same name, makes most people think of you as a thief.

It used to be looked down on to use a male of someone else's and selling the immediate progeny. But lots of breeders do that now. The reason that Archive made Slurricane F1 is because In House used Super Nova Gardens' selection of Purple Punch, and reversed Archive/NorCal's selection of DoSiDos to it. It's essentially In House's selection of two other breeders stuff. The stuff he's making with Slurricane now I would consider to be his own work though.


----------



## fatasstrex (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I just read some of your original post. You just started online and said four days ago you had purple erkle bag seed.
> 
> With all the drama being spoken about CopyCat seeds you would think as a new grower that you would choose another brand.
> 
> ...


purple urkle bag seeds have been my first grow. 

Yeah I made the post about copycat genetix before reading through all the drama.

Early twenties, I’m in college right now lol


----------



## fatasstrex (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Hit his website and you gotta email him


Okay thank you!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

fatasstrex said:


> Okay thank you!


Once you get out on the mailing list, you get deals for the new releases. 4 for 250


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> One of the differences is usually whether or not the breeder of the strain is known. TK, Chems, OGs, Diesel, Cookies, Cherry Pie, Runtz. Gushers are fair game to S1 because they have no known breeders. Or even if a strain has a known breeder, but they no longer make or work with that strain, like Black Lime Reserve, NL5Haze, LVRK, Deep Chunk, Green Crack lol. No one will care if someone S1/F2s these.
> 
> Selling S1/F2s of a cut/strain that a breeder is still currently working with is seen as stepping on their toes. It's just sketchy. Especially if you keep the same name, as that is seen as riding their hype at the same time. Like taking Cap's MAC or MAC1, Bodhi's Goji OG, Archive's DoSiDos, Thug Pug's MeatBreath, Exotic's Grease Monkey, SeedJunky's Wedding Cake, making S1/F2s of these, and selling them under the same name, makes most people think of you as a thief.
> 
> It used to be looked down on to use a male of someone else's and selling the immediate progeny. But lots of breeders do that now. The reason that Archive made Slurricane F1 is because In House used Super Nova Gardens' selection of Purple Punch, and reversed Archive/NorCal's selection of DoSiDos to it. It's essentially In House's selection of two other breeders stuff. The stuff he's making with Slurricane now I would consider to be his own work though.



Now that wedding cake is off the market, I guess it's fair game... Lol... All of seed junky in fact.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I know the "rules" I just don't care. Some of these reputable breeders have recently broke the rules anyway. Making s1


It's not necessarily making S1/F2s that's against the "rules." It's making and subsequently selling S1/F2s of strains that are still currently available from the original breeder themselves. And most of these seed makers don't even have the cuts they are purporting to sell. They are truly knockoffs


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Now that wedding cake is off the market, I guess it's fair game... Lol... All of seed junky in fact.


Still being worked with by the original breeder... Lol...


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 25, 2020)

Basically it's like selling a bootleg movie that's still in theater


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Don't rag on bagseeds.
> You need anger management.


Me and this person Vato had problems. Nice try come again.

With you EVERYONE has a problem sir.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Me and this person Vato had problems. Nice try come again.
> 
> With you EVERYONE has a problem sir.



You're the only one talking shit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> No other breeder has put out wedding cake s1....


Who are the Reputable breeders making S1s of other peoples gear. You showed a bunch of none Reputable people a page back with s1s. 

You are a NEW Grower so how can you vouch for anyone. Stop all your lies man. You stated you are new...


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

The original breeder needs to put out his own s1s or remake the originals. Can't let the s1 guy beat him.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who are the Reputable breeders making S1s of other peoples gear. You showed a bunch of none Reputable people a page back with s1s.
> 
> You are a NEW Grower so how can you vouch for anyone. Stop all your lies man. You stated you are new...



You really like to lose. Lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who are the Reputable breeders making S1s of other peoples gear. You showed a bunch of none Reputable people a page back with s1s.
> 
> You are a NEW Grower so how can you vouch for anyone. Stop all your lies man. You stated you are new...


Greenpoint is reputable. Lol. Wtf


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 25, 2020)

Back to the runtz topic, anyone have any news? still haven't heard anything from most.
& what are some good runtz crosses or ideas for future crosses


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Birthday cake by purple caper stolen by cannarado.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> The original breeder needs to put out his own s1s or remake the originals. Can't let the s1 guy beat him.


...Why would the original breeder put out S1s of their own work, when it's still available in original F1?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Now that wedding cake is off the market, I guess it's fair game... Lol... All of seed junky in fact.


You are okay with Copycat s1ing anyones gear. The fact that he makes s1s of the mac and other strains is enough not to support his model.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Gps


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Birthday cake by purple caper stolen by cannarado.


LOL those screenshots are pretty hilarious. Who the fuck is Purple Caper? "Cookies F2" lol... they got themselves that cookies male huh?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> ...Why would the original breeder put out S1s of their own work, when it's still available in original F1?


Sometimes they stop selling the f1. Lost the male or female, who knows. In house makes s1s of his own work sometimes.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Gps


Heh all that's showing is that Greenpoint sucks. Never heard of them though


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> LOL those screenshots are pretty hilarious. Who the fuck is Purple Caper? "Cookies F2" lol... they got themselves that cookies male huh?


Purple caper been around for a while actually. Yea they made a bx to get the male.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Csi for sure didn't make skittles


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Sometimes they stop selling the f1. Lost the male or female, who knows. In house makes s1s of his own work sometimes.
> 
> Purple caper been around for a while actually. Yea they made a bx to get the male.


If they stop selling the F1s, I'd still think it's good to ask the breeder, but if it's something like Black Lime Reserve where Mean Gene has said he doesn't work with that because it was Aficionado stuff, it's up for grabs.

Never heard of Purple Caper. Their stuff looks sketch, and calling a bx the original name of the strain is disingenuous. Why are they calling it Cookies F2 instead of Cookies BX2? Did you see this? https://www.purplecaperseeds.com/contact/ They only sell in 4 places, 2 of the links don't work, the other 2 don't carry their stuff...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Greenpoint is reputable. Lol. Wtf


Green point is Reputable to your standards of good. You have a lower benchmarking system for genetics. You have shown that you support purchasing from.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Csi for sure didn't make skittles


No one knows who made Zkittlez or its lineage so it's fair game. People think it's actually just Sherb S1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You really like to lose. Lol.


You mention green point for your check mate in this little kids game of chess with you. Greenpoint. Haha


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> No one knows who made Zkittlez or its lineage so it's fair game. People think it's actually just Sherb S1


3rd gen / terp hogz made Skittles


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

fatasstrex said:


> Okay thank you!


AS an older member and not this new fool. Stay away from copycat. All his threads are filled with drama and more people against his practices.

This person recommending him is a new grower himself . That should tell you enough. Tell him to throw up his grow and post pictures. They are all talk.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 3rd gen / terp hogz made Skittles


Lol a Cookies video? have you seen the "phenyotype" video hahaha. Those guys are clowns.





 here's the feenyotypes video lol. Pheñotype hahaha

No one knows who made Zkittlez. 3rd Gen/Dying Breed got it from Gas Station Bob or whoever. You're gonna tell me it's Grape Ape x Grapefruit next right?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Csi for sure didn't make skittles


Zkittles is a clone only"

People already stated The Rules on clone onlys that in general that is fine to make s1s. The problem is making s1's of others current work.

What is your mental health condition. Fetal alchohol Syndrome? Something similar, just trying to understand. I have been coming at you all wrong.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> If they stop selling the F1s, I'd still think it's good to ask the breeder, but if it's something like Black Lime Reserve where Mean Gene has said he doesn't work with that because it was Aficionado stuff, it's up for grabs.
> 
> Never heard of Purple Caper. Their stuff looks sketch, and calling a bx the original name of the strain is disingenuous. Why are they calling it Cookies F2 instead of Cookies BX2? Did you see this? https://www.purplecaperseeds.com/contact/ They only sell in 4 places, 2 of the links don't work, the other 2 don't carry their stuff...


Don't know if you're familiar with dark heart nursery but purple caper used to have cuts that dark heart cloned. They've been around for a while. The birthday cake cut floating around the bay area comes from them. It actually used to be called wedding cake but I think they changed it when jbeezys wedding cake blew up. Point is, Rado stole it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Gps


Funny thing you showed two of the worst companies that do similar things. 

You showed greenpoint. 

Ask yourself why doesn't any seedbank want there gear. None at all will stock them.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't use GPS.myself. but it sure is a popular company on RIU forums.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Don't know if you're familiar with dark heart nursery but purple caper used to have cuts that dark heart cloned. They've been around for a while. The birthday cake cut floating around the bay area comes from them. It actually used to be called wedding cake but I think they changed it when jbeezys wedding cake blew up. Point is, Rado stole it.


Lol man I know who Dud Heart Nursery is. The fucking people that knowingly sold dudded cuts all over said Bay Area. Then they said "oh, we have the cure, we'll sell that to you also." The nursery that Bodhi, who never has a bad word to say about anyone, said is "the worst."


http://imgur.com/X4ZlA2C

 Fuck em. They're little bitches. I'm glad if Rado stole it in this case. I doubt it used to be called Wedding Cake. In either case doesn't it say something that DHN doesn't carry Birthday Cake, yet they carry Wedding Cake now?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Lol man I know who Dud Heart Nursery is. The fucking people that knowingly sold dudded cuts all over said Bay Area. Then they said "oh, we have the cure, we'll sell that to you also." The nursery that Bodhi, who never has a bad word to say about anyone, said is "the worst."
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X4ZlA2C
> ...



Why would you rag on a breeder that sold a clone to the clonery?? Lol.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Why would you rag on a breeder that sold a clone to the clonery?? Lol.


? where did I do that?? Lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Lol man I know who Dud Heart Nursery is. The fucking people that knowingly sold dudded cuts all over said Bay Area. Then they said "oh, we have the cure, we'll sell that to you also." The nursery that Bodhi, who never has a bad word to say about anyone, said is "the worst."
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X4ZlA2C
> ...


And yes I agree, DHN sucks ass. Bought this duds before.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> ? where did I do that?? Lol.


Fuck em. They're little bitches. I'm glad if Rado stole it in this case.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, that's all about Dud Heart


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Bred by 42. Making f2 and f3s.of cookie releases.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yes, that's all about Dud Heart


Dud heart didnt sell birthday cake. I'm just saying purple.caper had a few strains in the catalogue. They're gone now.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Birthday cake by purple caper stolen by cannarado.


Birthday Cake is a Clone Only going around. Cannarodo didn't steal anything man.

If anything you have listed a company with the incorrect information on the genetics of birthday cake that has been wildly known. 

The company that you showed listed purple city didn't CREATE BIRTHDAY CAKE.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bred by 42. Making f2 and f3s.of cookie releases.


Who?



Smokolotapotamus said:


> Dud heart didnt sell birthday cake. I'm just saying purple.caper had a few strains in the catalogue. They're gone now.


So is Purple Caper making Birthday Cake anymore? Because none of the links they have work or carry their stuff. Sounds like their Birthday Cake became fair game. If they even created it in the first place.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

When jbeezy wedding cake got to the bay area, there was a lot of confusion.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lots of confusion


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> So is Purple Caper making Birthday Cake anymore? Because none of the links they have work or carry their stuff. Sounds like their Birthday Cake became fair game. If they even created it in the first place.


You would have to see dates when they first where spoken about online, and history.. 

Let him find you that, he is the only one that speaks on them. 

Nobody from the bay on Ig is following them or associating themselves with them any breeder im following.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

I just don't get why they are calling their Cookies BX an F2. That's really weird in general


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> And yes I agree, DHN sucks ass. Bought this duds before.


You choose them to support your intial arguments First. Now you are switching Sides. You are Two Faced.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You choose them to support your intial arguments First. Now you are switching Sides. You are Two Faced.


How desperate are you?? Lol. Purple caper supplied clones to dhn years ago. That doesnt mean I like dhn. Wtf?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> I just don't get why they are calling their Cookies BX an F2. That's really weird in general


Look man I've given u as much Info as I'm willing to search for. Take it or leave it. Rado didn't make bday cake aka wedding cake.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You choose them to support your intial arguments First. Now you are switching Sides. You are Two Faced.


Honestly tired of interacting with you. Boutta block you waste of energy


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Lots of confusion


The confusion is that you Newbs rely on seedfinder eu for your information source.

Nothing that has been documented. 

Birthday cake is clone only.

You see they have wedding Cake as if they made it up when it was seed junkies. 


Knowing that they didn't make wedding cake you should know they didn't make birthday cake fool.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Look man I've given u as much Info as I'm willing to search for. Take it or leave it. Rado didn't make bday cake aka wedding cake.


Look man the info you've given me is showing me nothing. You're the one who brought up Dud Heart to show that Purple Caper is reputable. Dud Heart is a bunch of crooks, so why would that add credibility to Purple Caper? Why are they calling a Bx an F2? A knowledgeable breeder wouldn't do that.

You showed me a Cookies video. Did you watch the Cookies video I showed you? Pretty funny huh? Pheñotypes hahaha

Birthday Cake isn't also known as Wedding Cake, Rado has work with both Wedding Cake and Bday Cake. They're different cuts from different lineages. And yes, he didn't make either of those, but Purple Caper doesn't seem to be making that anymore, and isn't even widely known to have made it, which makes it up for grabs


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Bday cake used to be called wedding cake, like I said. I show u proof , you ignore. Believe what you want, we all know Rado didn't make it, period. People steal.work. it's life.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Honestly tired of interacting with you. Boutta block you waste of energy


BLOCK me. Run scared when someone that has correct information comes through. 

Again you just stared growing not even a year ago and all of a sudden you are some expert. In one month of being online you know all the stories when In Fact I can tell you are wrong about the lineage of purple city making birthday cake. 

They had 0 too do with it. 

Seedfinder also list them as the creators of weddung cake 100% false information. 

People like you need to be banned from online forums @genuity get this clown offline.

Most of the information he post is bad and incorrect.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> BLOCK me. Run scared when someone that has correct information comes through.
> 
> Again you just stared growing not even a year ago and all of a sudden you are some expert. In one month of being online you know all the stories when In Fact I can tell you are wrong about the lineage of purple city making birthday cake.
> 
> ...


Lol snitch. Bro. The world doesnt revolve around seed junky. There was a name confusion in 2018. Get over it.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Lol snitch. Bro. The world doesnt revolve around seed junky. There was a name confusion in 2018. Get over it.



Purple caper, not purple city you moron. Lol.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bday cake used to be called wedding cake, like I said. I show u proof , you ignore.


The picture you showed me is from Dec 2018... SeedJunky had Wedding Cake way before that. Looks like Purple Caper was just trying to steal the name or leverage its popularity.



Smokolotapotamus said:


> Believe what you want, we all know Rado didn't make it, period.


...so? It's not that Rado didn't make it, it's just that there isn't really proof that Purple Caper did. What is Cookies F2? This is why it's fair game for anyone to S1 the Birthday Cake. Not like Purple Caper cares either way, or else they would have said something.



Smokolotapotamus said:


> People steal.work. it's life.


Yup Purple Caper trying to steal a name it looks like


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Like I said, it was wedding cake, then bday cake . Name changed after jbeezys blew up.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> The picture you showed me is from Dec 2018... SeedJunky had Wedding Cake way before that. Looks like Purple Caper was just trying to steal the name or leverage its popularity.
> 
> 
> ...so? It's not that Rado didn't make it, it's just that there isn't really proof that Purple Caper did. What is Cookies F2? This is why it's fair game for anyone to S1 the Birthday Cake. Not like Purple Caper cares either way, or else they would have said something.



It was literally called triangle mints. Jungle boys named it wedding cake....hence the confusion.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> It was literally called triangle mints. Jungle boys named it wedding cake....hence the confusion.


Wedding Cake is a pheno of Triangle Mints. JBeezy found the pheno Wedding Cake. And that pheno was named that long before Dec 2018. Jungle Boys just happened to proliferate it


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

He ain’t lying bro^^


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Wedding Cake is a pheno of Triangle Mints. And that pheno was named that long before Dec 2018. JBeezy named his pheno Wedding Cake. Jungle Boys just happened to proliferate it


I watched a video where Ivan said customers said it smelled like wedding cake so he named it such. Jbeezy called it triangle.mints #3.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Wedding Cake


This strain is taking over the world right now. Why is that? And why is the one taking over the world right now saying the cross is cherry pie and Girl Scout? Or did i read something wrong?


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I watched a video where Ivan said customers said it smelled like wedding cake so he named it such. Jbeezy called it triangle.mints #3.


Hm I haven't seen that, can you post it? While the name adds to its popularity, the cut was still found by JBeezy. Doesn't really matter either way though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bday cake used to be called wedding cake, like I said. I show u proof , you ignore. Believe what you want, we all know Rado didn't make it, period. People steal.work. it's life.


BIRTHDAY cake was Only called Wedding Cake from Them and Nobody elese. 

SeedJunkies have never ever called wedding cake (which he created) birthday cake all lies you speak.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

2 different wedding cakes existed at one point. Jungle boys wedding cake kept their name. Purple capers switched to bday cake.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

fatasstrex said:


> Thank you for your testimonial. I’ll be starting a second grow soon. How do I get seeds from copycat genetix?


You might as well flush your money down the toilet. If you want copycat seeds just go buy a pound of Reggie and boom you have copycat genetix.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Hm I haven't seen that, can you post it? While the name adds to its popularity, the cut was still found by JBeezy. Doesn't really matter either way though.


Yes. Lets see this Dumb Fuck @Smokolotapotamus PULL any Post fron Seed Junky Just Blazin of him calling birthday cake / wedding cake.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> BIRTHDAY cake was Only called Wedding Cake from Them and Nobody elese.
> 
> SeedJunkies have never ever called wedding cake (which he created) birthday cake all lies you speak.


You literally are retarded and have reading comprehension problems lol.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 2 different wedding cakes existed at one point. Jungle boys wedding cake kept their name. Purple capers switched to bday cake.


more like they were trying to ride the coattails of a strain that was gaining lots of traction already. why do they call their bx an f2?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 2 different wedding cakes existed at one point. Jungle boys wedding cake kept their name. Purple capers switched to bday cake.


Allll BULLSHIT 

Now there is Two wedding cakes. Foh. 

Show and Prove what you said man.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Purple capers wedding cake got name changed to bday cake.

Jbeezy/jungle boys wedding cake stayed as wedding cake. 2k you really are retarded. Try to keep up


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> more like they were trying to ride the coattails of a strain that was gaining lots of traction already. why do they call their bx an f2?


I doubt it. People accidentally name strains the same name on accident, it happens.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Purple capers wedding cake got name changed to bday cake.
> 
> Jbeezy/jungle boys wedding cake stayed as wedding cake. 2k you really are retarded. Try to keep up





Smokolotapotamus said:


> I doubt it. People accidentally name strains the same name on accident, it happens.


And they both came out at the same time? Because Jbeezy's Wedding Cake was around in 2016. Did Purple Caper "accidentally" call their Bx an F2? Why?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Jesus Christ 2k . Eu seed finder, phylos, purple capers IG. All called it wedding cake. How retarded are you bro. It is now called bday cake. How slow are you. I already showed the screen shots


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> And they both came out at the same time? Because Jbeezy's Wedding Cake was around in 2016. Did Purple Caper "accidentally" call their Bx an F2? Why?


Bro stop pressing me like I work for them lol. Wtf. This is about purple caper and Rado. Stay focused.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, they called it Wedding Cake to ride that popularity. Unless they came out with it before JBeezy did... before 2016.

Bro i'm not pressing you like you work for them lol. 

Exactly.. this is about Purple Caper... Why is Purple Caper calling their Bx an F2? Stay focused


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You literally are retarded and have reading comprehension problems lol.


You used seedfinder.com as your grail to check information. 

You have comprehension problems as stated and you tried to post that purple city created wedding cake. 

I want on to tell you that seedfinder doesn't always have correct information


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You used seedfinder.com as your grail to check information.
> 
> You have comprehension problems as stated and you tried to post that purple city created wedding cake.
> 
> I want on to tell you that seedfinder doesn't always have correct information



PURPLE CAPER retard lol


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yes, they called it Wedding Cake to ride that popularity. Unless they came out with it before JBeezy did... before 2016.
> 
> Bro i'm not pressing you like you work for them lol.
> 
> Exactly.. this is about Purple Caper... Why is Purple Caper calling their Bx an F2? Stay focused


Email him or DM his IG. I don't work for them.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Email him or DM his IG. I don't work for them.


lol no thanks he seems like a nub thief


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> lol no thanks he seems like a nub thief


Clearly, rados the thief.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> PURPLE CAPER retard lol


I meant purple Casper. 

Sorry "purple city " 

Again purple casper... nothing has been attributed to them creating birthday cake. 

Just BECAUSE I CHANGED my name to Birthday Cake doesn't make it the Original Clone Birthday Cake that Breeders are using. There birthday has different genetics than the one in circulation today. .
Again you have 0 credibility online.

No one agrees with you. Keep chucking.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I meant purple Casper.
> 
> Sorry "purple city "
> 
> ...



Calm down purple retard. Copycat for life.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Clearly, rados the thief.


For S1ing Birthday Cake? A strain with relatively unknown origins, and a previously stolen name? Unless you can show me where Purple Caper got this Cookies F2 male (lol cookies f2), it looks like Purple Caper was just riding Wedding Cake's name. No one knows who they are now.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Copycat for life.


lol ah I see we got a troll here. no wonder.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> For S1ing Birthday Cake? A strain with relatively unknown origins, and a previously stolen name? Unless you can show me where Purple Caper got this Cookies F2 male (lol cookies f2), it looks like Purple Caper was just riding Wedding Cake's name. No one knows who they are now.



Still not his work


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Still not his work


yup good thing it isn't known whose work it is so it becomes fair game nice gotcha statement though troll


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

2k been vying for your validation this whole.time sugarub. If you don't acknowledge him with a like.he might commit suicide. Bros mentally unstable


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> yup good thing it isn't known whose work it is so it becomes fair game nice gotcha statement though troll


Nah I'm just having a nice convo with you, though u got a hard head. No trolls. 2ks a real weirdo been following me thru a few threads and bugging me.for a while.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Calm down purple retard. Copycat for life.


Copycat for Life and you just started growing him. 

YOU ARE A FRAUD. Other threads you have stated you are doing your first run with him.

All information about you is questionable. Copycats wife, or slowtarded son.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Copycat for Life and you just started growing him.
> 
> YOU ARE A FRAUD. Other threads you have stated you are doing your first run with him.
> 
> All information about you is questionable. Copycats wife, or slowtarded son.


Copycat. Copycat. Copy cat. Copy. Cat.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 2k been vying for your validation this whole.time sugarub. If you don't acknowledge him with a like.he might commit suicide. Bros mentally unstable


I think you're the unstable one. You're on here promoting breeders that scam people. You think Big Dan is legit so yea I know something is wrong with you. Big Dan pray on dummies like yourself to spread his genetics like it's legit. Better do some google searches college boy.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Nah I'm just having a nice convo with you, though u got a hard head. No trolls.


heh i think it's you who has the hard head, supporting a known fraud like copyboof. if you think you won't get pollen contamination from with 8 "breeder" tents in a room, with 8 different pollen sources, you're quite dense. must be those "pepper filters" lol. and weren't you just talking about stolen genetics?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm a FRAUD!!! I am copy cat. I'm copy's son. I'm copy's wife. I'm a cat. You're so obsessed with copycat. Copy cat. Copycat. Copycat.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 2k been vying for your validation this whole.time sugarub. If you don't acknowledge him with a like.he might commit suicide. Bros mentally unstable


What are talking about. From all threads on day one I called out all your bullshit. 

You spread Flase and Bad information around. Again people like you shouldn't have air to breathe on this earth. 

This is for real outside of this forum. You are a disaster to life.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> heh i think it's you who has the hard head, supporting a known fraud like copyboof. if you think you won't get pollen contamination from with 8 "breeder" tents in a room, with 8 different pollen sources, you're quite dense. must be those "pepper filters" lol. and weren't you just talking about stolen genetics?


1 purchase in my life. I'm so hard headed. How many have you tried? Oh none.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are talking about. From all threads on day one I called out all your bullshit.
> 
> You spread Flase and Bad information around. Again people like you shouldn't have air to breathe on this earth.
> 
> This is for real outside of this forum. You are a disaster to life.



Those are really intense feelings you have for me and copy cat. That's mean. You want me to die over seeds bro?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Lol runtz strain.

Do you guys not remember the fake “runtz” carts sold around August to Halloween ish last year that were not even a real brand they were just fake alibaba “runtz” brand empty carts and people were filling them with their own gear. Was a common black market cart. I’d never run anything labeled runtz as the runtz carts last year were all hype and not even real. Someone slapping that hype name on maybe a great strain idk but it’s less than year old strain if nothing else.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'll post this for the people in the back that don't know any better. Big Dan stole the copycat brand from a dead man. Big Dan is a known hack aka scammer. 







Here he is after Olin died taking over the copycat brand. It's sad that you gotta do all this to make money.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol runtz strain.
> 
> Do you guys not remember the fake “runtz” carts sold around August to Halloween ish last year that were not even a real brand they were just fake alibaba “runtz” brand empty carts and people were filling them with their own gear. Was a common black market cart. I’d never run anything labeled runtz as the runtz carts last year were all hype and not even real. Someone slapping that hype name on maybe a great strain idk but it’s less than year old strain if nothing else.


Nah man runtz is fire


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 1 purchase in my life. I'm so hard headed. How many have you tried? Oh none.


Huh? One purchase and you're already touting him "for life"? Damn it must be easy to win over your loyalty and gain your trust. Buying from boofdan copyboof shows you didn't do any due diligence when purchasing the genetics you will be raising. Seems pretty hard headed. Have fun with those fake S1s though, Romeo.

And yeah, you're damn right I've tried none of his garbage. Wouldn't run it if someone paid me. Bunch of fake stuff at worst, and a bunch of stolen S1s at best. Why would I want those garbage genetics and his fraudclown vibes in any garden I'm tending?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Nah man runtz is fire


Runtz is one of the most knocked off dab carts out there. They have a lot of internet hype. Someone else knows that and put that name on a cross and now everybody saying they have runtz.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Runtz is one of the most knocked off dab carts out there. They have a lot of internet hype. Someone else knows that and put that name on a cross and now everybody saying they have runtz.


The real runtz are in stores my man. Lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Runtz is one of the most knocked off dab carts out there. They have a lot of internet hype. Someone else knows that and put that name on a cross and now everybody saying they have runtz.


You can't judge the real thing by the knockoff. That makes 0 sense.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Huh? One purchase and you're already touting him "for life"? Damn it must be easy to win over your loyalty and gain your trust. Buying from boofdan copyboof shows you didn't do any due diligence when purchasing the genetics you will be raising. Seems pretty hard headed. Have fun with those fake S1s though, Romeo.
> 
> And yeah, you're damn right I've tried none of his garbage. Wouldn't run it if someone paid me. Bunch of fake stuff at worst, and a bunch of stolen S1s at best. Why would I want those garbage genetics and his fraudclown vibes in any garden I'm tending?


So hostile. Being won over easily is actually the opposite of being hard headed.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> So hostile. Being won over easily is actually the opposite of being hard headed.


lol we don't take kindly to them fraud types around here

hahaha what won you over, the stolen genetics? the 8 "breeder tents"? did one of your "fam af"s tell you that his stuff was the "gasfire bruhfam"? gotta be those "pepper filters" lolol


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> lol we don't take kindly to those fraud types around here
> 
> hahaha what won you over, the stolen genetics? the 8 "breeder tents"? did one of your "fam af"s tell you that his stuff was the "gasfire bruhfam"? gotta be those "pepper filters" lolol


Nah it was the nugs full of seeds on IG


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> lol we don't take kindly to those fraud types around here
> 
> hahaha what won you over, the stolen genetics? the 8 "breeder tents"? did one of your "fam af"s tell you that his stuff was the "gasfire bruhfam"? gotta be those "pepper filters" lolol


It was mainly his accent. Really vibed with me.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

Ah so it was the pepper filters


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

It's amazing that good people get banned on this site for way less and here's this clown running around here promoting a scammer. Looking to cost dudes hundreds of dollars on bullshit genetics. I'll tell anyone before purchasing from any breeders do your due diligence. Save you a lot of headache.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Copycat knows how to run one hell or a PR campaign. If him saying copyat over and over doesn’t prove his credentials, I don’t know what will.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It's amazing that good people get banned on this site for way less and here's this clown running around here promoting a scammer. Looking to cost dudes hundreds of dollars on bullshit genetics. I'll tell anyone before purchasing from any breeders do your due diligence. Save you a lot of headache.


Sorry for ruining this holy place. This sacred place.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Copycat knows how to run one hell or a PR campaign. If him saying copyat over and over doesn’t prove his credentials, I don’t know what will.



Cannapotimus is a s1 knockoff bagseed of smokolotapotamus


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Actually, I was having a convo about birthday cake/wedding cake. 2k, kept bringing up copy. Cuz he's a real weird dude that thinks I should die.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Copycat knows how to run one hell or a PR campaign. If him saying copyat over and over doesn’t prove his credentials, I don’t know what will.


You really think I'm copy? Lmao.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Cannapotimus is a s1 knockoff bagseed of smokolotapotamus


You say that as if your opinion is worth it’s weight in shit but really you could stand outside my house holding a sign and I’d bring you cookies and refreshments if you looked tired. These guys are clearly more credible than you are. Stop trying to push your snake oil and misinformation.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> You say that as if your opinion is worth it’s weight in shit but really you could stand outside my house holding a sign and I’d bring you cookies and refreshments if you looked tired. These guys are clearly more credible than you are. Stop trying to push your snake oil and misinformation.



What snake oil? Lol. The fuck


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Copycat is a real trigger for y'all. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

hm people don't like to be deceived... strange...

it's pretty telling that all of copyboofs fans are nub bruhbruhs that think him posting buds with seeds proves something. what exactly, i've no clue. surely doesn't show that he's not getting any pollen contamination lol. must be those pepper filters lit fam af


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Cannapotimus is a s1 knockoff bagseed of smokolotapotamus


How can he be a knockoff of yourself when his join date, is almost 3 years prior to yours. 

I must say you are entertaining in a drib way...


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Copycat is a real trigger for y'all. It's pretty crazy.


He just seems to derail so many threads with people who have no pictures to show his work or proof that it is what they say it is, but I just wanted to let you know that watching this thread unfold you are once again making yourself and copycat look rediculous. You are embarrassing yourself. More of a favour really. But I’ve done that now so I’ll let you continue


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Lol I was talking about wedding cake when 2k just kept bringing up copy cat. I love it tho. Brings all.the love out. Lol


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

2k really loves copycat.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuck copycat. Too much bullshit behind the name. Solfire has a good runtz cross and all they do is good work


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Fuck copycat. Too much bullshit behind the name. Solfire has a good runtz cross and all they do is good work


But we want s1


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> But we want s1


Lol just forget it if your only option is copy.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 2k really loves copycat.


Nobody loves copy cat. And there’s a reason. For several years now troll accounts come in here with no previous posts to talk about how they ordered copy cat beans. They always say that after researching him they don’t believe that he really is as much of a cocksucker as everyone says. Then they say that the beans they ordered showed up and they are vegging them as we speak. Not once have any of them showed a flower picture but they will try to tell all of the older members who have been contributing for years about how legit copy cat is and how fucking dumb they are for not giving his gear a chance. If you want to further smash his name and reputation into the ground go for it. But without several good documented grows you don’t have a fucking leg to stand on. Again I’m just an observer but a little humility goes a long way.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

Stop calling that clown copycat and call him who he really is Big Dan Genetix. The real copycat is dead.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Nobody loves copy cat. And there’s a reason. For several years now troll accounts come in here with no previous posts to talk about how they ordered copy cat beans. They always say that after researching him they don’t believe that he really is as much of a cocksucker as everyone says. Then they say that the beans they ordered showed up and they are begging them as we speak. Not once have any of them showed a flower picture but they will try to tell all of the older members who have been contributing for years about how legit copy cat is and how fucking dumb they are for not giving his gear a chance. If you want to further smash his name and reputation into the ground go for it. But without several good documented grows you don’t have a fucking leg to stand on. Again I’m just an observer but a little humility goes a long way.


You know what's crazy that didn't start until the real copycat died. Olin had logic selling his shit so he didn't have to get people to spam his shit in forums. Big Dan on the other hand needs all the help he can get.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> You know what's crazy that didn't start until the real copycat died. Olin had logic selling his shit so he didn't have to get people to spam his shit in forums. Big Dan on the other hand needs all the help he can get.


Fair enough. I can’t speak on any of that because I don’t know the whole story but that seems to be the concesus. All I know is that all these new cheerleader accounts aren’t helping the name and it’s time for a new approach. 
Change the name and start fresh with documented proof of these outlandish claims. Get some actual members with credibility in the community, not these fucking nobody’s.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 25, 2020)

Someone needs to chin check Felix the cat


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Word


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Fair enough. I can’t speak on any of that because I don’t know the whole story but that seems to be the concesus. All I know is that all these new cheerleader accounts aren’t helping the name and it’s time for a new approach.
> Change the name and start fresh with documented proof of these outlandish claims. Get some actual members with credibility in the community, not these fucking nobody’s.


I'll email him and make sure he gets the message!


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 25, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I'll email him and make sure he gets the message!


You’re a good boy, he will be pleased.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Runtz bagseed.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 26, 2020)

lol why did you plant it so close to the edge, and in a translucent cup?


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 26, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> lol why did you plant it so close to the edge, and in a translucent cup?


Just fucking bad. Real strain name is puntz.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

My runtz s1s from copycat
The seeds were really small and they smell like tomato plants for some reason but I trust copycat to have the most legit genetics based on what I've seen from Instagram.


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> My runtz s1s from copycatView attachment 4547112
> The seeds were really small and they smell like tomato plants for some reason but I trust copycat to have the most legit genetics based on what I've seen from Instagram.


Looks good bro! Hell of a deal for $250!


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 27, 2020)

Those stems look like tarantula arms ... supper fuzzy
Looks like a reveg kinda


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 27, 2020)

That new new


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> My runtz s1s from copycatView attachment 4547112
> The seeds were really small and they smell like tomato plants for some reason but I trust copycat to have the most legit genetics based on what I've seen from Instagram.


You trust a known scammer? Was you drinking bleach or sniffing Lysol when you bought those seeds?


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> You trust a known scammer? Was you drinking bleach or sniffing Lysol when you bought those seeds?


Fyi I drink bleach every day, not just when I buy seeds. Also this is my second grow sooo I think I'm a little more experienced than most of the growers on this site including you. Copycat said if I post pics of my grow with his seeds on this forum he would give me a snickers bar.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> Looks good bro! Hell of a deal for $250!


I could've spent the $250 on food to feed my kids (got laid off) but copycat said I would be swimming in cash once these are harvested and he also offered to give me a snickers bar which was really cool of him.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Fyi I drink bleach every day, not just when I buy seeds. Also this is my second grow sooo I think I'm a little more experienced than most of the growers on this site including you. Copycat said if I post pics of my grow with his seeds on this forum he would give me a snickers bar.


To pay $250 on some bullshit seeds you just might drink bleach. That plant don't even look like a ganja plant. Good luck with your tomatoes


----------



## Mikenike (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> To pay $250 on some bullshit seeds you just might drink bleach. That plant don't even look like a ganja plant. Good luck with your tomatoes


That’s probably one of the best looking plants in this thread.
@dubekoms let me know if you’d be willing to sell me a cut bro. What’s your bleach recipe? I don’t have any Lysol


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> To pay $250 on some bullshit seeds you just might drink bleach. That plant don't even look like a ganja plant. Good luck with your tomatoes


Wtf is ganja? I'm growing weed bro and copycat has that fire he is so generous he even offered to repost my pics on Instagram when they are finished


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> That’s probably one of the best looking plants in this thread.
> @dubekoms let me know if you’d be willing to sell me a cut bro


Thx dawg honestly I might s1 these and start my own company


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> You trust a known scammer? Was you drinking bleach or sniffing Lysol when you bought those seeds?


You're actually mad. Lmao


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 27, 2020)

Bet u won’t let me get a cut ...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)

Wtf is going on in here. Looks like some sock is floating around the forums hyping copycat atm...desperate breeders in quarantine all these limited sales and shit. Lots the McDonalds day job now trying replace corporate income with their shitty unstable hype shit.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 27, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You're actually mad. Lmao


Yea I'm mad because it's clowns like you promoting frauds like Big Dan around forums. Maybe you should drink a glass of bleach with a shot of Lysol. I heard Mean Green goes great with toast.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> My runtz s1s from copycatView attachment 4547112
> The seeds were really small and they smell like tomato plants for some reason but I trust copycat to have the most legit genetics based on what I've seen from Instagram.


Are those determinate or indeterminate Runtz?


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Are those determinate or indeterminate Runtz?


Indeterminate heirloom runtz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> To pay $250 on some bullshit seeds you just might drink bleach. That plant don't even look like a ganja plant. Good luck with your tomatoes


Those are tomato plants bro! He is literally busting copycats balls.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Indeterminate heirloom runtz


I cant believe folks couldn't tell those were f'ing tomatoes. 

That is why I ignore most "suggestions" thrown my way, lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I cant believe folks couldn't tell those were f'ing tomatoes.
> 
> That is why I ignore most "suggestions" thrown my way, lol.


Yeah I figured everyone would know but it makes it more hilarious when they take you seriously.I should really stop coming on here when I wake and bake I tend to post silly shit lol snickers bars- I was giggling like a maniac when I typed that out.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Yea I'm mad because it's clowns like you promoting frauds like Big Dan around forums. Maybe you should drink a glass of bleach with a shot of Lysol. I heard Mean Green goes great with toast.





dubekoms said:


> Yeah I figured everyone would know but it makes it more hilarious when they take you seriously.I should really stop coming on here when I wake and bake I tend to post silly shit lol snickers bars- I was giggling like a maniac when I typed that out.



Your dumbass thought they really were cannabis and now you're pretending you knew it was a joke @Growster


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 27, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Your dumbass thought they really were cannabis and now you're pretending you knew it was a joke @Growster


Man you have a logo of a dead man. You still in here promoting big Dan I surely hope he's giving you more than a wet ass


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 27, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Man you have a logo of a dead man. You still in here promoting big Dan I surely hope he's giving you more than a wet ass



Awwwwwww yeahhhhhh


----------



## ZAZBEAM (May 2, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Did not know this. I'm growing out their Watermelon Zkittlez S1 and Forbidden Fruit x Watermelon Zkittlez from seed (Day 33 in veg). Hard to find their seeds around though. So far so good for both of them.



Hi, I just popped some pcg forbidden fruit x watermelon zkittles and i came across this post that said you were growing it in early 2020. Can you give me any tips or thoughts on what to expect and how did it go etc? Im growing dwc, quantum boards in tent. Thank you if you can let me know!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 3, 2020)

Cannaventure runtz dropped today I believe.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

Cannarado dropped a Runtz bx1 today but its sold out already 

Exotic Genetix Runtz s1 drops May 11th


----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Cannarado dropped a Runtz bx1 today but its sold out already
> 
> Exotic Genetix Runtz s1 drops May 11th


Cannaventures sold out today as well.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 5, 2020)

I was considering getting purp city pack ... what do y’al think ?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 5, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I was considering getting purp city pack ... what do y’al think ?


They're too new to really know, but the price ain't too bad.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

Unless you're down to do a big pheno hunt, just grab the cut.

I'm sure one of these cats here would be down trade or gift


----------



## 323cheezy (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Unless you're down to do a big pheno hunt, just grab the cut.
> 
> I'm sure one of these cats here would be down trade or gift


Yeah I’ll just get the cut I guess. I have enuff seeds anyway.,


----------



## nc208 (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Unless you're down to do a big pheno hunt, just grab the cut.
> 
> I'm sure one of these cats here would be down trade or gift


Males are more fun to breed with.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Unless you're down to do a big pheno hunt, just grab the cut.
> 
> I'm sure one of these cats here would be down trade or gift


True, I'm sure someone would


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Males are more fun to breed with.


Well there's no arguing that


----------



## Zipz55 (May 7, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_5dzuQH4Bk/


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_5dzuQH4Bk/


D: I just bought the cannaventure drop & now I'm second guessing myself, thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> D: I just bought the cannaventure drop & now I'm second guessing myself, thanks


I'd take cannaventure's runtz over anything exotic. I just dont like dude's personality, or at least way dude comes off on IG.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd take cannaventure's runtz over anything exotic. I just dont like dude's personality, or at least way dude comes off on IG.


i feel like the pricing will be better too, exotic packs look like $150 avg when cv's was like 80


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> i feel like the pricing will be better too, exotic packs look like $150 avg when cv's was like 80


Yes but u get 2 free packs with the exotic


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

Rusty throws in freebies too. Or at least he did with my previous orders.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 7, 2020)

FYI Exotic said he isnt selling the S1s,they come as freebies when you buy a pack

every pack you buy comes with a 3 pack of Runtz S1 and a 3 pack of Runtz CBD

I was gonna pass on this but I might buy a pack just for the Runtz CBD


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 8, 2020)




----------



## 323cheezy (May 11, 2020)

Re post


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Re post View attachment 4562062


I'm just waiting to see someone post pics of runts(nugs or flower pics) not a runtz cross.

I have not seen any units of it in my town,my street folks don't even mention it.
I can get the clone,but I have not seen pics of her,so I'll wait..


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm just waiting to see someone post pics of runts(nugs or flower pics) not a runtz cross.
> 
> I have not seen any units of it in my town,my street folks don't even mention it.
> I can get the clone,but I have not seen pics of her,so I'll wait..


I second this. Also want to see Gushers. 

I tried Biscotti, gelato 33, 41, triangle mints, grease monkey and a bunch of other flavor of the month type shit. 

Only the triangle mints have I found was potent as hell and worth it. I personally find none of these cookie or candy crosses hold anything to a classic OG or a chem. Nice flavors but def lacks the potency in my opinion.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm just waiting to see someone post pics of runts(nugs or flower pics) not a runtz cross.
> 
> I have not seen any units of it in my town,my street folks don't even mention it.
> I can get the clone,but I have not seen pics of her,so I'll wait..


There's official pics of it from the runtz crew. They're smallish nugs with some ice. Pretty dense and some color.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 11, 2020)

I snagged a pack of the raunchy runtz from Exotic last night. I’ve never ran his gear before. We shall see


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm just waiting to see someone post pics of runts(nugs or flower pics) not a runtz cross.
> 
> I have not seen any units of it in my town,my street folks don't even mention it.
> I can get the clone,but I have not seen pics of her,so I'll wait..


These are my runtz not as much color as I've seen other people.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I second this. Also want to see Gushers.
> 
> I tried Biscotti, gelato 33, 41, triangle mints, grease monkey and a bunch of other flavor of the month type shit.
> 
> Only the triangle mints have I found was potent as hell and worth it. I personally find none of these cookie or candy crosses hold anything to a classic OG or a chem. Nice flavors but def lacks the potency in my opinion.


I'm running gushers now(still in veg) so we will see soon.



Smokolotapotamus said:


> There's official pics of it from the runtz crew. They're smallish nugs with some ice. Pretty dense and some color.


Runtz crew?is this a seed company? 
What's she hit like?


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm running gushers now(still in veg) so we will see soon.
> 
> 
> Runtz crew?is this a seed company?
> What's she hit like?


Meet The Runtz fam





WHat What


----------



## NoSoupFoU (May 11, 2020)

klx said:


> Copycat still scamming noobs I see.


He says his rec facility is in Quincy, MA but there aren’t any...


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2020)

NoSoupFoU said:


> He says his rec facility is in Quincy, MA but there aren’t any...


Best vid yet... so many truths


----------



## The Mantis (May 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> Best vid yet... so many truths





nc208 said:


> Meet The Runtz fam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think those guys (Runtz guys) even grow.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

Hate on berner and LB all you want, they obviously don't know shit about growing weed. They're the business and marketing end. They got growers under them, obviously. 

But yea the runtz crew has product in cookie stores. I never tried it myself. My cut came from the streets. It's a very terpy sweet candy gelatoy strain, but smaller nugs, less cream. Way more fruitiness than gelato.


----------



## The Mantis (May 11, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Hate on berner and LB all you want, they obviously don't know shit about growing weed. They're the business and marketing end. They got growers under them, obviously.
> 
> But yea the runtz crew has product in cookie stores. I never tried it myself. My cut came from the streets. It's a very terpy sweet candy gelatoy strain, but smaller nugs, less cream. Way more fruitiness than gelato.


Any pics?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Any pics?



My cut? I posted it above. You can find runtz stuff on their IG.


----------



## The Mantis (May 11, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> My cut? I posted it above. You can find runtz stuff on their IG.


Looks nice! Any pics of the plant growing? How do those buds show up in flower?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> My cut? I posted it above. You can find runtz stuff on their IG.


Got any pics in flower?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

Don't have flower pics. My cut is very stretchy like og. Very sensitive to pm. Doubles stretch in flower. Pretty small nugs. Tops come out very nice though.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 11, 2020)

Think I found a flower pic, probably week 8. Seems to finish week 9/10. It's got pretty good ice and a little color. The nugs are kinda almost cone like shaped. Can't emphasize enough how small the nugs are.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Think I found a flower pic, probably week 8. Seems to finish week 9/10. It's got pretty good ice and a little color. The nugs are kinda almost cone like shaped. Can't emphasize enough how small the nugs are. View attachment 4562912


They don't look too bad for a cookie cross.
The finished nug shots on the previous page appear much bigger.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Runtz ya life up. 

These are official. Exotics drop was not.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Runtz ya life up.
> 
> These are official. Exotics drop was not. View attachment 4563150View attachment 4563151


Is that the same as yours from the streets so it's not official?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Flower pics from the runtz IG page. I had the same structure, so I'm 99% sure cut is legit.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is that the same as yours from the streets so it's not official?


Breeders make non authorized collabs all the time. Not necessarily saying his cut is fake but it's definitely not an authorized release. Definitely broke that "breeder code" with his s1s.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 12, 2020)

what breeders code lol

those dudes didn’t breed zkittlez or gelato 33


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Breeders make non authorized collabs all the time. Not necessarily saying his cut is fake but it's definitely not an authorized release. Definitely broke that "breeder code" with his s1s.


Gotcha, who bred the runtz? I know runtz crew found it in bagseed.


----------



## 710slickxx (May 12, 2020)

Runtz from copycat genetics guys!!!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Gotcha, who bred the runtz? I know runtz crew found it in bagseed.


How do you know? We're you there when they picked the bagseed?


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> How do you know? We're you there when they picked the bagseed?


Are you going to answer the question ot just your typical run around?

Who bred it?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Are you going to answer the question ot just your typical run around?
> 
> Who bred it?


How do I know. It comes from the runtz crew obviously. Does every breeder need an IG or something.


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Are you going to answer the question ot just your typical run around?
> 
> Who bred it?


Please forgive his bad attitude. 

He is known for it but soon stop.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Please forgive his bad attitude.
> 
> He is known for it but soon stop.



Lol I know all about him


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> How do I know. It comes from the runtz crew obviously. Does every breeder need an IG or something.


Careful, he is a bully. 

Those you read about. 

Sad


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Lol I know all about him


Seriously, there is a tag team of them. 

They will be here so seriously be prepared 

Report the fuckers. They have been at me for 3 days solid over 1 single un germed seed I have!


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Can we just keep the discussion to marijuana growing. Not snitching on people and being a victim. Why don’t the two of you do a Barney’s farm copy cat colab. Could be a game changer....


He still has thousands of BF growers to contact first. 

I've just got 1 un germed single seed.


----------



## cannapotimus (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> He still has thousands of BF growers to contact first.
> 
> I've just got 1 un germed single seed.


No one is telling you not to grow Barney’s. Just like no one is saying you can’t grow copy cat. But when you state an unpopular opinion on a public forum people are allowed to challenge it. That’s why it’s called a forum not a blog.


----------



## KK26 (May 12, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> No one is telling you not to grow Barney’s. Just like no one is saying you can’t grow copy cat. But when you state an unpopular opinion on a public forum people are allowed to challenge it. That’s why it’s called a forum not a blog.


Unpopular?

Plenty tick there except for a very few bullying members who all turn up at the very same time and spout abusive shit. They also have many tick but the same ticks. 

Get real. 

These are full grown abusive bullying so called men and forums such as these should be free of these fucking loons. 

That is what it is a forum not a blog as you say. A forum for all and not just a bullying tag team mob of grown so called fucking men

Get real!


----------



## cannapotimus (May 12, 2020)

All of these members you are calling bullies have been having civil positive conversations for years before you got here and will continue to do so once you take your ball and go home. Being a thin skinned cry baby won’t change anything. Instead of snitching why don’t you just ignore all the bad men so they can’t hurt you anymore.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Hate on berner and LB all you want, they obviously don't know shit about growing weed. They're the business and marketing end. They got growers under them, obviously.
> 
> But yea the runtz crew has product in cookie stores. I never tried it myself. My cut came from the streets. It's a very terpy sweet candy gelatoy strain, but smaller nugs, less cream. Way more fruitiness than gelato.


Your cut came from copycat. Fuck the streets. You ain't there swinging off cooycats nuts. 

The picture you showed you put a blank paper across it saying


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 12, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Unpopular?
> 
> Plenty tick there except for a very few bullying members who all turn up at the very same time and spout abusive shit. They also have many tick but the same ticks.
> 
> ...


I flushed this thread long ago but seriously find myself aroused now(fully grown ) This post is so HOT !


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

Y'all need Jesus


----------



## cannapotimus (May 12, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I flushed this thread long ago but seriously find myself aroused now(fully grown ) This post is so HOT !


I know. I apologize to anyone trying to get info on runtz but it seems the silliness always makes its way here, so it’s nice to keep it contained to one thread.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Y'all need Jesus


----------



## growster_23 (May 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4563309


That's not Jesus, that's Nicolas Cage


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 710slickxx (May 12, 2020)

Im so sick of ploppy cat. Foh!


----------



## oswizzle (May 12, 2020)

I can walk on water.....and not get wet


----------



## oswizzle (May 12, 2020)

btw RUNTZ potency is like a 6 at best when grown perfect.... all these over-hyped purple desert inbred IG strains have no kick in the lungs....

Its like an very attractive person with absolutely no BRAINS ...looks good on the outside...but is a str8 Dumbass [email protected]#$

Real weed is Mike Tyson in his Prime.... TKO to the dome


----------



## Observe & Report (May 12, 2020)

What do people who roll blunts know about good Cannabis?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> What do people who roll blunts know about good Cannabis?


What's that supposed to mean? Lol


----------



## 323cheezy (May 12, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> That's not Jesus, that's Nicolas Cage


Runtz yo life up


----------



## eastcoastled (May 12, 2020)

If the grow environment is not filtered with herpa socks, there is definitely pollen contamination, so it will not be the real runtz. PSA for all the newbs out there.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> btw RUNTZ potency is like a 6 at best when grown perfect.... all these over-hyped purple desert inbred IG strains have no kick in the lungs....
> 
> Its like an very attractive person with absolutely no BRAINS ...looks good on the outside...but is a str8 Dumbass [email protected]#$
> 
> Real weed is Mike Tyson in his Prime.... TKO to the dome


Who TF cares when people paying top dollar


----------



## Observe & Report (May 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Lol


One of the videos above of the Runtz crew showed one of them rolling a blunt. It's like watching an interview with some vintners where one of them pours their wine over ice, adds a dash of Roses lime juice, a spritz of soda, and an umbrella before drinking it. It makes me a lot less interested in their product.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Who TF cares when people paying top dollar


^^^credo for big dans seeds^^^


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Lol


I kinda enjoy blunts once in awhile


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> One of the videos above of the Runtz crew showed one of them rolling a blunt. It's like watching an interview with some vintners where one of them pours their wine over ice, adds a dash of Roses lime juice, a spritz of soda, and an umbrella before drinking it. It makes me a lot less interested in their product.


Lol. Who tf cares man. Why u worried how they smoke. 

They smoke blunts, therefore.the product is bad.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Y'all really can't refrain from talking about copycat, can you.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 12, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> One of the videos above of the Runtz crew showed one of them rolling a blunt. It's like watching an interview with some vintners where one of them pours their wine over ice, adds a dash of Roses lime juice, a spritz of soda, and an umbrella before drinking it. It makes me a lot less interested in their product.


I get it. If you are smoking the best you aren’t going to ruin it with some shitty 10 cent tobacco leaf. Blunts are for the days of $600,Mexican bricks. They were $1200-1800 on the east coast, but same shit, price really depended on size and color of said brick. I have seen micro blocks that would do better in a mason’s hands then a hustler . The moral of the story is what most of us grow now, a blunt is for like i there re 10 people present, and you are not trying to impress anyone. You order pizza to a work meeting to feed everyone, but not if you are trying to impress anyone.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Lol. Who tf cares man. Why u worried how they smoke.
> 
> They smoke blunts, therefore.the product is bad.


I'm a snob and a jerk, though I'm trying to get better, and I think breeders should be able to taste what they are growing. It didn't look like an occasional thing to me, but what do I know about them?. I should have stayed out of it since I wasn't all that interested even before the video was posted.

I also realize not everyone is as into the taste as I am and a lot of people are only interested in effects. For them, mixing in tobacco doesn't fuck it up at all.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I get it. If you are smoking the best you aren’t going to ruin it with some shitty 10 cent tobacco leaf. Blunts are for the days of $600,Mexican bricks. They were $1200-1800 on the east coast, but same shit, price really depended on size and color of said brick. I have seen micro blocks that would do better in a mason’s hands then a hustler . The moral of the story is what most of us grow now, a blunt is for like i there re 10 people present, and you are not trying to impress anyone. You order pizza to a work meeting to feed everyone, but not if you are trying to impress anyone.




You must not know about hemp blunts......


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> I'm a snob and a jerk, though I'm trying to get better, and I think breeders should be able to taste what they are growing. It didn't look like an occasional thing to me, but what do I know about them?. I should have stayed out of it since I wasn't all that interested even before the video was posted.
> 
> I also realize not everyone is as into the taste as I am and a lot of people are only interested in effects. For them, mixing in tobacco doesn't fuck it up at all.



Try a hemp blunt... They're pretty good. Smooth and no weird flavor


----------



## eastcoastled (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You must not know about hemp blunts......


i think it really depends on whether or not you know what good weed is. I smoke a bong 99% of the time b/c I want nothing but marijuana. First hit with a lighter sucks, but after that it’s all weed, you can tell by the flavor. Most stoners don’t get that aspect, they want to suck butane every hit lol.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Real snobs smoke volcano. True taste none of the burn. Arguably burning marijuana ruins "taste".


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> One of the videos above of the Runtz crew showed one of them rolling a blunt. It's like watching an interview with some vintners where one of them pours their wine over ice, adds a dash of Roses lime juice, a spritz of soda, and an umbrella before drinking it. It makes me a lot less interested in their product.


I guess but I'm not making that connection. Some of us were just raised differently man. Blunts are fun to party with and share. All it is is a means to smoke with several people for several minutes. 

I mean I get that the blunt messes with the flavor but it's harder to party with a bowl or bongs than a blunt.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Blunts burn best outdoors bar none.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 12, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I get it. If you are smoking the best you aren’t going to ruin it with some shitty 10 cent tobacco leaf. Blunts are for the days of $600,Mexican bricks. They were $1200-1800 on the east coast, but same shit, price really depended on size and color of said brick. I have seen micro blocks that would do better in a mason’s hands then a hustler . The moral of the story is what most of us grow now, a blunt is for like i there re 10 people present, and you are not trying to impress anyone. You order pizza to a work meeting to feed everyone, but not if you are trying to impress anyone.


I love pizza, it's like sex. When it's good, it's great. When it's bad, it's still pretty good...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 12, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> My cut? I posted it above. You can find runtz stuff on their IG.


All of a sudden YOU HAVE A cut and in the Other Runtz thread you where growing copycat Runtz S1S.

YOU defened copycat and his questionable gear. Also you had just started runtz and now "poof out of nowhere pictures "

Things that make you go Hmmmm.






__





Runtz seeds


Dudes got fire, how can any one argue? Question is where can everyone obtain copy cat genetics this instant? You can buy most of the cuts for less than he charges per pack. His prices are laughable, especially for company with such poor branding. And I'm not opposed to growing other peoples...



www.rollitup.org





Also Post 43 you were saying when copycats shit comes out fire.

Tell this thread the WHOLE TRUTH 





__





Runtz seeds


i'm not gay bro.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> All of a sudden YOU HAVE A cut and in the Other Runtz thread you where growing copycat Runtz S1S.
> 
> YOU defened copycat and his questionable gear. Also you had just started runtz and now "poof out of nowhere pictures "
> 
> ...



Screenshot proof of me saying I have a copycat runtz s1. Retard. 

Bruh u are way too concerned about my life.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> All of a sudden YOU HAVE A cut and in the Other Runtz thread you where growing copycat Runtz S1S.
> 
> YOU defened copycat and his questionable gear. Also you had just started runtz and now "poof out of nowhere pictures "
> 
> ...


Dumbass.


----------



## kosherallday (May 12, 2020)

after see the interview, i dont think this guys even grows weed. They need some DMT for the ego problem for sure ... lol


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

kosherallday said:


> after see the interview, i dont think this guys even grows weed. They need some DMT for the ego problem for sure ... lol



He obviously doesn't grow. He says he's the marketing guy. The partner is Ray bama, an elusive cookie member.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

49ermw said:


> 1 st post: just finished run with grape slerpee and modified cake. super frosty. super strong, will buy again. Copycat genetics. Don't complain about the price when you have never bought from him. Dont complain about the quality if you never grew it. Best seeds I have bought in 30+ years.


Prepare for the attacks. They be here shortly


----------



## cannapotimus (May 12, 2020)

49ermw said:


> 1 st post: just finished run with grape slerpee and modified cake. super frosty. super strong, will buy again. Copycat genetics. Don't complain about the price when you have never bought from him. Dont complain about the quality if you never grew it. Best seeds I have bought in 30+ years.


And you picked a great thread to post it in. Do you have any flower pictures?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 12, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> And you picked a great thread to post it in. Do you have any flower pictures?


You know there's a copy cat thread on RIU with pics


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 13, 2020)

49ermw said:


> no flower pics, dont know how to do picture posts. Got a video on tricombs but still trying to learn how to post it. If I can figure how to post pics i will take pic in drying room tomorrow


Click on the icon on the left of the smiley face


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 13, 2020)

so do u guys feel like cannaventure had official runtz?


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> View attachment 4564589


Errbody dropping runtz chucks....at the same damn time. 
Crazy‍


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> so do u guys feel like cannaventure had official runtz?


Yeah, I dont think itd be hard to get if you're trying and have connects.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 13, 2020)

This one is white runtz tho. Supposedly runt crossed with og.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> Errbody dropping runtz chucks....at the same damn time.
> Crazy‍


It's kinda the new gelato seems like


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2020)

Someone post some pics of the Runtz they grew. I'm getting bored. How good is Runtz anyway? Convince me it's better than OGKZ.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 15, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Someone post some pics of the Runtz they grew. I'm getting bored. How good is Runtz anyway? Convince me it's better than OGKZ.


iirc the runtz high was pretty avg like 6/10.. the flavor was awesome and thats what hooked me


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 16, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> iirc the runtz high was pretty avg like 6/10.. the flavor was awesome and thats what hooked me


6/10?? Yikes, that sound weak!


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> 6/10?? Yikes, that sound weak!


Maybe for a vet smoker,but for new smokers...that 6/10 is more than likely Fire.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> Maybe for a vet smoker,but for new smokers...that 6/10 is more than likely Fire.


Yeah maybe. I just don't get all the hype, but Cookies Family has always been strong in the hype department. I'm sure Runtz is good, but there's lots of good strains. This OGKZ I'm growing now is great, it shares one parent of Runtz (Zkittles) and the other parent is OGKB (one parent of DoSiDo). Buy a pack and grow seeds out, only $50 for a 5-pack.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah maybe. I just don't get all the hype, but Cookies Family has always been strong in the hype department. I'm sure Runtz is good, but there's lots of good strains. This OGKZ I'm growing now is great, it shares one parent of Runtz (Zkittles) and the other parent is OGKB (one parent of DoSiDo). Buy a pack and grow seeds out, only $50 for a 5-pack.


Yeah,the hype sucks in the seed game for sure.
Most people just want what they don't have & that helps drive the train
Then them people settle for crosses,then people put doubt on the legitimacy of the crosses.. 

One BIGGGG marijuana roundabout


----------



## 323cheezy (May 16, 2020)

it’s all about branding now.
I cannot really find any legit runtz packs in la only the white runtz from cookies brand. I went in to dr green thumbs today in east la thinking they might have it, but nope, maybe with all the strict laws official runtz packs Aren’t regulated or tested so they can’t sell it .

I don’t see myself spending 75$ an eighth like it’s 2003 all over again
but either way I did have a pack of what I thought Looked like runtz, but after watching YouTube vids I think it was fake . It was a while back but I still have the package ... was supper dank and as far as I know or thought it was wasbomb og that tasted fruity ..., I mean supper flight

I tend to buy based off Brand now too, , there are great brands out that charge way less than cookies and have way better numbers in the thc department. So I’d just imagine runtz crew puts out dank product with supper cool packaging and boom!
everyone thinks just cause they get runtz and grow it it’ll be that fire. I mean its possible. But like they just giving cuts out...


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 17, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> 6/10?? Yikes, that sound weak!


 I should also mention im on the east coast, so that might not have been the official, someone in like cali should chime in lmao


----------



## 420growon420 (Jun 3, 2020)

PLEASE DONT BUY THESE GUYS TOOK 3MONTH OF BACK AND FORWARD WHEN I FINALLY DID GET THE SEEDS 10/10 SEEDS HERMIED $250 DOWN THE DRAIN


----------



## 420growon420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Royalcloudzfarms said:


> I have apple fritter x runtz available


 THEY ALL HERMIES YES??? YOUR RESELLING SEEDS THAT ARE STOLEN FOR $250 PROFIT NO THANKS SCUMBAG


----------



## 420growon420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Copycat makes a lot of s1s, but he also breeds too.


WHY YOU U LYING BRO HE DONT BREED!!! THE GUY IS A SCUMBAG


----------



## 420growon420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Houstini said:


> i got no respect for this copycat. Not even gonna argue, you do you if you like what he got. Won’t get a dime from me


FUCK COPY CAT


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 3, 2020)

somebody is mad


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 20, 2020)

Apparently Copy Cat is a fuckin snitch.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2020)

Big Oof vid...


----------



## Mikenike (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah that one did it for me. Total sucks claiming to be a G and blah blah. He posted this other guys address online before this and someone literally drive around that guys house for 15 minutes then gets mad when people do similar shit to him/his family. I won’t be buying any more seeds from him. I’ll grow whatever I already have tho but it’s a shame.
Here’s my platinum runtz


----------



## Coalcat (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m ashamed this guy is from Mass. What amazed me is there were 67 people watching that stream.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2020)

Guess that video entry explains why ole boy who was running so hot and trying to take on all comers has been lip locked for awhile .


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 20, 2020)

Copycat deserves a beat down


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 20, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Apparently Copy Cat is a fuckin snitch.


Dude is in a rental property bragging about owning it, lol. 

How do people like that manage to sell anything to anyone?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 20, 2020)

I wouldn’t buy shit from him but those platinum runtz look fire .. I’m glad the internet lets you see who people are .. I don’t care for breeders politics but ethics and how u move is what I look at


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude is in a rental property bragging about owning it, lol.
> 
> How do people like that manage to sell anything to anyone?


Well I was about to order some seeds from him. Can anyone point me in the direction of someone with good genetics that isnt a crybaby narc.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 7, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> Well I was about to order some seeds from him. Can anyone point me in the direction of someone with good genetics that isnt a crybaby narc.











Cannarado Genetics


Radogear




radogear.com


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Cannarado Genetics
> 
> 
> Radogear
> ...


Yes I was looking at their website. Any suggestions on potent strains? Its going to be grown for my mom who has stage 4 terminal cancer. I haven't grown in years and with all these new strains I have no clue what to go for? Bat mitzvah sounds interesting but no photos. Also thank you so.much for responding. That was nice of you.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 7, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> Yes I was looking at their website. Any suggestions on potent strains? Its going to be grown for my mom who has stage 4 terminal cancer. I haven't grown in years and with all these new strains I have no clue what to go for? Bat mitzvah sounds interesting but no photos. Also thank you so.much for responding. That was nice of you.


I personally would get the platinum plushers or hot tamales. Bubba kush is great for pain and anxiety and wifi is a strong strain. There's also red meds that has cbd which would be good.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, I dont think itd be hard to get if you're trying and have connects.


This. Runtz f2s, Suena x runtz, and Topanga runtz. Stock originally from tlc harborside? few moons ago. Grower that made em said it checks all the boxes, in his opine. I'll know in a few months lol.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 7, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> Well I was about to order some seeds from him. Can anyone point me in the direction of someone with good genetics that isnt a crybaby narc.


Anything from great lakes genetics is solid (depending on what your tastes are) useful seeds and bodhi I personally like. You might want to get something with cbd in it along with pure thc and see what works best. Dynasty/relic seeds are great too. Maybe their grapefruit web and something else.


----------



## conor c (Jul 9, 2020)

This strain not a inherent hermie magnet or is it more stable than its parents ?


----------



## Steadyheady (Aug 16, 2020)

kgp said:


> Far from a scam.. Zkittlez X Gelato 33. Taste great, very potent smoke, and visually appealing. Top shelf smoke.


Hey, anyway I could possibly pick your brain for the probable lineage of Pink Runtz? ive heard pink panties cross and also heard maybe sunset sherb cross. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 17, 2020)

Steadyheady said:


> Hey, anyway I could possibly pick your brain for the probable lineage of Pink Runtz? ive heard pink panties cross and also heard maybe sunset sherb cross. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Its pot


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 17, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Its pot


poly hybrid pot


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 17, 2020)

Whether the whole Runtz thing is bullshit or not ill be running these two Runtz crosses soon... 

Snowman Runtz - Snowman Cookies x Runtz

Blueberry Runtz - Blueberry Kush x Runtz


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2020)

I was wrong, or worded it wrong...so the scam, not really scam per say, just dishonest info. It was when a decent amount of people were going around selling packs of gelato with labels on it calling it runtz when it wasn't the real runtz. Gelato x zkittlez.


----------



## ismellyou (Aug 17, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Copycat deserves a beat down


I agree with you. I went back and forth with the guy years ago after reading on different forums. He is a fraud selling fakes of what he claims he is breeding. Probably buying hemp seeds bulk and selling them. No way in hell I'm sending any money to anyone with a wix site and pictures that you can find on google. WHAT A CLOWN.


----------



## doug mirabelli (Aug 17, 2020)

ismellyou said:


> I agree with you. I went back and forth with the guy years ago after reading on different forums. He is a fraud selling fakes of what he claims he is breeding. Probably buying hemp seeds bulk and selling them. No way in hell I'm sending any money to anyone with a wix site and pictures that you can find on google. WHAT A CLOWN.


I just started researching this guy this week ironically. I smoked with a long time grower, who bought cuts and took growing advice from Subcool back in the day, during a recent vacation. He did say he was a “thug” and felt kinda bad about buying through him, now I see why, but
this guy started growing cooy cat’s stuff and never looked back. And wow the flavor and bag appeal is was really impressive honestly. Also his strains are reliably 8 weeks flowering got according to this grower. I’m excited to buy some but that’s just me. I don’t see anything wrong with strengthening/crossing genetics


----------



## Mikenike (Aug 17, 2020)

can’t vouch for his past actions and reputation but I had a great run from him this time.
Platinum Runtz from copycat

that whole fiasco about having his wife talk to police and especially his customer service when reporting herms has really turned me away from him though. I have quite a few packs from him so I’ll just run what I already have


----------



## beercan (Aug 18, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Whether the whole Runtz thing is bullshit or not ill be running these two Runtz crosses soon...
> 
> Snowman Runtz - Snowman Cookies x Runtz
> 
> Blueberry Runtz - Blueberry Kush x Runtz


Ever run their gear before?


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 18, 2020)

beercan said:


> Ever run their gear before?


Nope... but I've spoken with the owner personally. Great selection of strains and great prices... autos and fems... but his gear sells out real fast so you gotta stay on the site frequently. They are within the states... 5.00 for regular shipping (5-10 business days) or 10.00 for priority which I chose and got them in 3 business days! I paid $70 with shipping for 5 photo fems and dude sent me 8 Snowman Runtz and a free 3 pack of the Blueberry Runtz. I just dropped one of each Runtz strain i have in cups of distilled water last night around 9pm. So in a couple days I will start a second grow journal to go along with my current Strawberry Gum Auto journal on here. So keep an eye out!


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 18, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Nope... but I've spoken with the owner personally. Great selection of strains and great prices... autos and fems... but his gear sells out real fast so you gotta stay on the site frequently. They are within the states... 5.00 for regular shipping (5-10 business days) or 10.00 for priority which I chose and got them in 3 business days! I paid $70 with shipping for 5 photo fems and dude sent me 8 Snowman Runtz and a free 3 pack of the Blueberry Runtz. I just dropped one of each Runtz strain i have in cups of distilled water last night around 9pm. So in a couple days I will start a second grow journal to go along with my current Strawberry Gum Auto journal on here. So keep an eye out!


Couldn’t wait those 7 extra days eh. Look forward to your report.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

ismellyou said:


> I agree with you. I went back and forth with the guy years ago after reading on different forums. He is a fraud selling fakes of what he claims he is breeding. Probably buying hemp seeds bulk and selling them. No way in hell I'm sending any money to anyone with a wix site and pictures that you can find on google. WHAT A CLOWN.


Dude isn't the copycat that dude Big Dan's greenthumb? I assumed that was the case. If so that dude is the biggest hack and scam artist.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 19, 2020)

I know this has been brought up and I have probably brought it up before but it seems a bit confusing when it comes to the original breeder of runtz, like I said in previous posts, last summer alot of gelato flower were getting runtz labels slapped on them and sold for a premium


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 19, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Couldn’t wait those 7 extra days eh. Look forward to your report.


I popped one Blueberry Runtz and one Snowman Runtz and got taproot this morning so I dropped em in soil this morning before I left for work and now they're in my tent. As long as they break soil I will begin a journal on them both


----------



## ismellyou (Aug 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude isn't the copycat that dude Big Dan's greenthumb? I assumed that was the case. If so that dude is the biggest hack and scam artist.


Yes he is.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 19, 2020)

I got exotics runtz. Ill try to do a pollen chuck. If i get anything viable ill keep you guys in mind


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Aug 19, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I got exotics runtz. Ill try to do a pollen chuck. If i get anything viable ill keep you guys in mind


I saw exotic genetix has a whole runt line coming out.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 19, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> I saw exotic genetix has a whole runt line coming out.


Exotic is the only one ill breed with


----------



## nc208 (Aug 19, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> I saw exotic genetix has a whole runt line coming out.


Another one? They just did one. Compound Genetics has a line coming out with the Runtz.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Another one? They just did one. Compound Genetics has a line coming out with the Runtz.


Compound has some fire!!!


----------



## beercan (Aug 20, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Compound has some fire!!!


Gotta contact them though Instagram?


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Aug 20, 2020)

This Runtz hype is hilarious! Seriously, saw some posted pics of the Runtz strains; nothing earth moving. Not sure if it's a bunch of newbies getting excited about a name or what. The odds on getting a good stable plant outta an F1 or god help you all an S1 are low. 
I will commend the Cookies fam for being crafty with their brand and having rappers endorse them.

News flash L.A. the rest of the world can grow top shelf buds also. 

Lucky them, they get to select their moms and dads from 100s of plants instead of us with our 10s.

On a side note, I have had a few cuts over the years that would annihilate the bag appeal of what I have seen online.
I have also heard that it is a poor producer. But, this should be expected from the Cookies strains.

If you are new reading this, get regular seeds, look for something worth keeping and enjoy it.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> This Runtz hype is hilarious! Seriously, saw some posted pics of the Runtz strains; nothing earth moving. Not sure if it's a bunch of newbies getting excited about a name or what. The odds on getting a good stable plant outta an F1 or god help you all an S1 are low.
> I will commend the Cookies fam for being crafty with their brand and having rappers endorse them.
> 
> News flash L.A. the rest of the world can grow top shelf buds also.
> ...


There's a reason why OGs and Chems will always be here. Bag appeal seems to be what some folks are pushing for vs fuck you up right like it used to be before the damn cookie craze.

Gmo and the forum cut bred like magic. It would be nice to see some more work put in with the chem versus gelato everything.


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> There's a reason why OGs and Chems will always be here. Bag appeal seems to be what some folks are pushing for vs fuck you up right like it used to be before the damn cookie craze.
> 
> Gmo and the forum cut bred like magic. It would be nice to see some more work put in with the chem versus gelato everything.


I am currently cross breeding some Gelato cuts into some of my more fruitier strains to see how they express. That weird gelato flavor profile seems to be dominant. This will not be confirmed until F2 and 3 in a years time.

I agree. I have a stock of a few OGs and I can say, that out of 20-30 seeds, there will be some serious winners in there. Loud and proud.
I have found the Chem strains too broad and very mutagenic. Likely why it recombines so well.

If someone put a nug of runtz infront of me....I would smoke the heck outta it though.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Aug 22, 2020)

Lol so anyone got anywhere selling legit runtz seeds? Looking to buy


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 22, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Lol so anyone got anywhere selling legit runtz seeds? Looking to buy


Nope you can buy seed crosses or clones off strainly


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

Idk... my Blueberry Runtz and Snowman Runtz seem to be doing great for day 7! Started in Jiffy Cups in Roots Organic Potting Soil and feeding with distilled water. PH is 6.5 and water temp is 73F (both consistent)


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Lol so anyone got anywhere selling legit runtz seeds? Looking to buy


Yes Google Bay Area Cannabis Seeds


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Aug 29, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Yes Google Bay Area Cannabis Seeds


Happy to see this post....I got their Lava Runtz. Lava Cake x Runtz... cant wait to see what they bring.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> Happy to see this post....I got their Lava Runtz. Lava Cake x Runtz... cant wait to see what they bring.


I know the dude personally and he's good genuine people. Knows his shit and works hard at creating his products. I have been posting a daily video journal of my Strawberry Gum autos including his Blueberry Runtz and Snowman Runtz and dude hit me on IG saying his new seed lineup gets released in 3 months and he's gonna be sending me some before they drop to get a head start on other growers. 

Also, not sure about you but I like the fact i only ordered a 5 pack of Snowman Runtz to try them and he sent me a total of 8 Snowman Runtz photo fems and 3 Blueberry Runtz photo fems... 6 free seeds for buying a 5 pack only?! Ill take it!


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Aug 29, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> I know the dude personally and he's good genuine people. Knows his shit and works hard at creating his products. I have been posting a daily video journal of my Strawberry Gum autos including his Blueberry Runtz and Snowman Runtz and dude hit me on IG saying his new seed lineup gets released in 3 months and he's gonna be sending me some before they drop to get a head start on other growers.
> 
> Also, not sure about you but I like the fact i only ordered a 5 pack of Snowman Runtz to try them and he sent me a total of 8 Snowman Runtz photo fems and 3 Blueberry Runtz photo fems... 6 free seeds for buying a 5 pack only?! Ill take it!


Yea I got a few extras in the pack too. I didnt get from them directly but I did go on their IG and tell em about to drop them and Ill tag when they get in flower.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> View attachment 4668000


Fuck yeah! You got the mystery pack! My buddy got their Platinum Kush Mintz, White Hulk and one other. I wanted to try the Lava Runtz myself... or even the Granddaddy Runtz... but im satisfied as a custie... if you are into autos you should check my other boy out on IG... i just scooped up Sour Patch Kidz and Sour Zkittlez Skunk from him. Qnd I'm waiting for him to drop his Banana Pudding, Cherry Air Heads and his Biscotti!


----------



## beercan (Aug 29, 2020)

Damnit you guys are gonna make me order them!!


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

beercan said:


> Damnit you guys are gonna make me order them!!


Door itttt


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Aug 29, 2020)

beercan said:


> Damnit you guys are gonna make me order them!!


I would....I grabbed mine from an auction. Got them $10 cheaper then the site price but the prices are decent anyways. They have some very nice crosses too.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> I would....I grabbed mine from an auction. Got them $10 cheaper then the site price but the prices are decent anyways. They have some very nice crosses too.


Very good prices, very good customer service, good freebies and very fast shipping if you choose to pay the $10 and if youre in the states


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Aug 29, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Very good prices, very good customer service, good freebies and very fast shipping if you choose to pay the $10 and if youre in the states


Check my thread in my sig....legit just said a few minutes ago I was dropping them hahaha


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Yes Google Bay Area Cannabis Seeds


Whats up with Breeders ripping off others breeders names? How hard is it to just come up with something original. Bay Area Exotics has been around for a while.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with Breeders ripping off others breeders names? How hard is it to just come up with something original. Bay Area Exotics has been around for a while.


Is the name trademarked?


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

Listen I dont give a flying fuck who's ripping off who.. if you live with the mentality that everyone should be original then you obviously don't live on the same planet as everyone else. NEWS FLASH Nobody is original anymore! All i know is the end result from what ive seen from other people growing out their seeds is insane. So i choose to do the same. And anyones opinion, especially from the interwebs... holds no weight or bearing on my actual life. Hate it or not its going to continue and im going to continue buying them.. everything is stolen from something else these days unfortunately


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with Breeders ripping off others breeders names? How hard is it to just come up with something original. Bay Area Exotics has been around for a while.


They have sour diesel in regular seeds, and Bruce banner in fems. Just another scam artist company taking advantage of newbs with popular strain names.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Listen I dont give a flying fuck who's ripping off who.. if you live with the mentality that everyone should be original then you obviously don't live on the same planet as everyone else. NEWS FLASH Nobody is original anymore! All i know is the end result from what ive seen from other people growing out their seeds is insane. So i choose to do the same. And anyones opinion, especially from the interwebs... holds no weight or bearing on my actual life. Hate it or not its going to continue and im going to continue buying them.. everything is stolen from something else these days unfortunately


So are you the owner?


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Aug 29, 2020)

@TropiKanna The sour patch kids seems up my alley...and I am about to bend the knee to the hype and order the runtz from the bay area seeds. I'm finding out if they ship to Canada. 

Has anyone actually smoked a nug of runtz?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 29, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> Has anyone actually smoked a nug of runtz?


No, but apparently it's the best!!!


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> So are you the owner?


No... i wish... id have a way better setup and way more money... not to mention live in a much warmer climate lol


----------



## nc208 (Aug 30, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> No... i wish... id have a way better setup and way more money... not to mention live in a much warmer climate lol


Then take a chill, relax. Why are you so upset at a comment? Its an online forum and everyone has an opinion. Its the exact same as folks hating on Green Bodhi naming their business after Bodhi. There's no trademark on the name but it speaks volumes when someone chooses a name so close to an existing established breeder.

Back to the Topic,

Compounds runtz drop is getting nearer. Pheno Addicts is also having a Runtz V2 drop as well.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Then take a chill, relax. Why are you so upset at a comment? Its an online forum and everyone has an opinion. Its the exact same as folks hating on Green Bodhi naming their business after Bodhi. There's no trademark on the name but it speaks volumes when someone chooses a name so close to an existing established breeder.
> 
> Back to the Topic,
> 
> Compounds runtz drop is getting nearer. Pheno Addicts is also having a Runtz V2 drop as well.


Right... im very relaxed lol. Im just not one for the politics behind the scenes... if they're giving me good genetics then what do I care for? This has been happening for the past 20 years. Do you think its going to stop now? Because people think it speaks volumes? Either way I'm buying.. and im the farthest thing from mad believe me lol. 

And yes I saw that from Pheno Addicts


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Right... im very relaxed lol. Im just not one for the politics behind the scenes... if they're giving me good genetics then what do I care for? This has been happening for the past 20 years. Do you think its going to stop now? Because people think it speaks volumes? Either way I'm buying.. and im the farthest thing from mad believe me lol.
> 
> And yes I saw that from Pheno Addicts


Shittt GIVING good genetics too your standards. I don't give too shits what you and @nc208 have got going on , but they say a fool and his money is soon departed.

They have Bruce banner Fems. You just got to the forums in 2020. 


Tell your pals you got Runtz hybrids to feel special . 

AND EVERYTHING IS NOT STOLEN. The Fucks wrong with you. 

You just need to beat and chase your dream bullshit genetics.

Dude quoted amateur pheno addicts.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Shittt GIVING good genetics too your standards. I don't give too shits what you and @nc208 have got going on , but they say a fool and his money is soon departed.
> 
> They have Bruce banner Fems. You just got to the forums in 2020.
> 
> ...


Damn bro tell em why YOU'RE mad 

Most genetics today are most definitely stolen from original breeders from the UK, Netherlands, Denmark etc... most original genetics come from there. A lot of the new genetics are crosses of old genetics. The whole reason why everyone's mad at US breeders is because the genetics are stolen... hence the phrase "pollen chuckers"


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Shittt GIVING good genetics too your standards. I don't give too shits what you and @nc208 have got going on , but they say a fool and his money is soon departed.
> 
> They have Bruce banner Fems. You just got to the forums in 2020.
> 
> ...


I was on RIU probably before you even knew what it was... i was on these forums over 10 years ago before taking an extended break to raise my children. I have only just recently REJOINED roll it up... so sit on your thumb and spin bud  we don't mind. We're all assholes here... its never been any different here


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

You've only been here for the 5 year plan... hardly long enough to consider yourself a pro in anything you speak of here bud


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> You've only been here for the 5 year plan... hardly long enough to consider yourself a pro in anything you speak of here bud



Come Again bottom says 2011 of that forum.


I have posting in that forum from 2012

Come again... 

I also have blackdiamond


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> I was on RIU probably before you even knew what it was... i was on these forums over 10 years ago before taking an extended break to raise my children. I have only just recently REJOINED roll it up... so sit on your thumb and spin bud  we don't mind. We're all assholes here... its never been any different here


I was on a forum / bulletin board called Potprice in 2002. You don't want to come at me with anY Canna information. I was on the Cannacollective. You weren't there, so shit your ass down. "10 years dude wants to claim"

Anyhow if you have been on these places for so long you would know that many breeders selectively breed for traits to come out in certain creations that they make.

If you were here as long as you claim, you should be one person away from cookie fam to get good genetics and have clone access to runtz.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was on a forum / bulletin board called Potprice in 2002. You don't want to come at me with anY Canna information. I was on the Cannacollective. You weren't there, so shit your ass down. "10 years dude wants to claim"
> 
> Anyhow if you have been on these places for so long you would know that many breeders selectively breed for traits to come out in certain creations that they make.
> 
> If you were here as long as you claim, you should be one person away from cookie fam to get good genetics and have clone access to runtz.


Oh you're like BIIIG type mad!


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 31, 2020)

nobody should be fighting over a trash weak sauce strain like runtz.... Baskin Robbins Hype 31 flavors and they all still suck ass


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 31, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> nobody should be fighting over a trash weak sauce strain like runtz.... Baskin Robbins Hype 31 flavors and they all still suck ass


Baskin Robins still exists? Shit i want to grow a few Runtz in their little baseball helmet ice cream bowls lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 31, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Baskin Robins still exists? Shit i want to grow a few Runtz in their little baseball helmet ice cream bowls lol


Wasn't that the ground round?


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 31, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Damn bro tell em why YOU'RE mad
> 
> Most genetics today are most definitely stolen from original breeders from the UK, Netherlands, Denmark etc... most original genetics come from there. A lot of the new genetics are crosses of old genetics. The whole reason why everyone's mad at US breeders is because the genetics are stolen... hence the phrase "pollen chuckers"


And the uk, netherlands, denmark, stole landrace genetics from the middle east, asia, etc to make their strains. See how silly that sounds? It's a plant no one owns it. Burpee ain't starting shit with me for breeding with their tomatoes lol but for real the US has plenty of amazing strains bred right here.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 31, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> They have sour diesel in regular seeds, and Bruce banner in fems. Just another scam artist company taking advantage of newbs with popular strain names.


Absolutely everything about Bay Area cannabis seeds screams ripoff.


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> And the uk, netherlands, denmark, stole landrace genetics from the middle east, asia, etc to make their strains. See how silly that sounds? It's a plant no one owns it. Burpee ain't starting shit with me for breeding with their tomatoes lol but for real the US has plenty of amazing strains bred right here.


Agreed! My point is everything is "stolen" and nobody owns the rights to any of these genetics legally considering the market... therefore... unless you own the genetics legally... its all game. Like it or not! So who cares!


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Absolutely everything about Bay Area cannabis seeds screams ripoff.


Right... another hater. Not worried about all the "know it alls" here. This is why these forums catch so much shit. Its all politics here. Everyone is so much better than the next person. If you ask me you're just butt hurt mfkrs that have nothing better to do but be miserable and run your mouths about other peoples work that you have event put half the time in for. But im not worried... people lie... results wont


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

and yeah must be a complete ripoff... considering he's from and in the bay area where the Runtz strain originated


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Wasn't that the ground round?


Nah they just gave you free popcorn and used to play movies at the one that use to be close to me... they closed down like 20 years ago tho


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Nah they just gave you free popcorn and used to play movies at the one that use to be close to me... they closed down like 20 years ago tho


They definitely had the ice cream in the plastic baseball cap, at least one around me. Ya place is long gone. All I remember most from the ground round was the fucking clown that would come out, I'd be like ah fuck! this godamn clown again! Remeber one held out for a while around here but think it closed last 10 years. Talk about nostalgic- if you were a kid from the northeast in the 80s/90s you know the ground round.


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> They definitely had the ice cream in the plastic baseball cap, at least one around me. Ya place is long gone. All I remember most from the ground round was the fucking clown that would come out, I'd be like ah fuck! this godamn clown again! Remeber one held out for a while around here but think it closed last 10 years. Talk about nostalgic- if you were a kid from the northeast in the 80s/90s you know the ground round.


Big facts... it was a huge chain! I believe last time i went to one was when I was in my early 20s and I dated a chick who's sister work at one quite aways from me


----------



## Fran of PEV (Sep 1, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Does anyone have access to runtz seeds?


Hi! Have you tried PEVSEEDS genetics?
They have a Runtz that might interest you


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Agreed! My point is everything is "stolen" and nobody owns the rights to any of these genetics legally considering the market... therefore... unless you own the genetics legally... its all game. Like it or not! So who cares!


I'm sure we could see this start with strains having copyright laws, intellectual properties etc. It'll be tough at first but I think they could do if legal mj pulls thru on federal level. I'm talking certain business like seed company/breeders could claim the own a certain strains that they created thru their own work and testing and that no one else could legally sell that strains/seeds. It would get more wish-washy when it came to flower because they would want people growing and selling their flower. Though I have heard of certain seed companies and there strains being bought to be exclusively sold at certain dispensaries, like its pretty much their intellectual property. Curious to see how that works out. 15 years ago this all would sound nuts but not anymore. This is how things work when corporate business get involved with what was once a underground grassroots - highly illegal market.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

Fran of PEV said:


> Hi! Have you tried PEVSEEDS genetics?
> They have a Runtz that might interest you


Also clearwater genetics has some supposedly has some legit crosses, hearing good things about those guys


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm sure we could see this start with strains having copyright laws, intellectual properties etc. It'll be tough at first but I think they could do if legal mj pulls thru on federal level. I'm talking certain business like seed company/breeders could claim the own a certain strains that they created thru their own work and testing and that no one else could legally sell that strains/seeds. It would get more wish-washy when it came to flower because they would want people growing and selling their flower. Though I have heard of certain seed companies and there strains being bought to be exclusively sold at certain dispensaries, like its pretty much their intellectual property. Curious to see how that works out. 15 years ago this all would sound nuts but not anymore. This is how things work when corporate business get involved with what was once a underground grassroots - highly illegal market.


Well I know the Runtz crosses he has are legit... hes had the original clones for the past 2-3 years. And for someone on here to say the closest to Runtz genetics you get is from Cookies Fam which is bullshit. Cookies Fam products are garbage ever since their first release. So to say cookies is the only ones with the Runtz genetics is bullshit!


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yeah, and it's bullshit to say you have Sour Diesel and Wedding Cake regs lol. And if they're claiming that, all their stuff is probably bunk as well.


Believe what you'd like. It holds no weight on my life.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yeah, and it's bullshit to say you have Sour Diesel and Wedding Cake regs lol. And if they're claiming that, all their stuff is probably bunk as well.


You can have them in crosses though which can always produce some fire, best strain I grew in years was a wedding cake x mendo breath from regs.


TropiKanna said:


> Well I know the Runtz crosses he has are legit... hes had the original clones for the past 2-3 years. And for someone on here to say the closest to Runtz genetics you get is from Cookies Fam which is bullshit. Cookies Fam products are garbage ever since their first release. So to say cookies is the only ones with the Runtz genetics is bullshit!


Ya i wouldn't go near cookie fam stuff. Got some runtz crosses from clearwater, how is the runtz when it come to yields? I always figured it was a low yielder.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Yes, and those are crosses. To sell crosses as just the mother is disingenuous. And yup, I also grew Puta Breath last year, we've conversed in the Thug Pug thread


Haha ya I loved that shit man, lost my cut. Ya I agree there is no real wedding cake or sour dez in reg seed form


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

Runtz is some super hyped up strain and come with lots of hyperbolic statements. I mean look up runtz on Instagram-it goes to a huge runtz urban clothing line, shit looks ridiculous. You grow runtz next thing- you'll have fast cars and bitches! Lol. If you think its going to be that different from any other cookie cross you'll probably be a bit disappointed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Damn that sucks that you lost it. You hunting any Pug stuff right now? I'm hoping to find PBB and Meat Breath moms worth breeding with when the time comes. Gotta make a proprietary male first haha


Ya I fucked up with the labeling numbers because I kept 2 phenos, like kept #1 when I should kept #2. This was after already keeping it for well over a year, was moving stuff around, running new stuff so just a simple fuckup.
I have some pbb, garlic breath, and a mighty nice meat breath clone. Meat breath clone I have is really fire, want to really dial it in in the next few months. I honestly got to stop running more than 2 strains in my flower and make another room just to fuck around and pheno hunt, which I'm going to do. I loved the puta pheno, it was all around great, yeilded awesome as well, and my friends and myself fucking loved the flower. Asked someone about a pack of the original puta on insta and they quoted me at $500, lol.was like ya ok pal.


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Runtz is some super hyped up strain and come with lots of hyperbolic statements. I mean look up runtz on Instagram-it goes to a huge runtz urban clothing line, shit looks ridiculous. You grow runtz next thing- you'll have fast cars and bitches! Lol. If you think its going to be that different from any other cookie cross you'll probably be a bit disappointed.


I didnt by into the strain because of the hype... i literally took a chance qnd only bough 5 seeds... figured worst case wouldn't amount to much but best case it could be some good smoke. I grow for myself... not to supply anyone else. So I could really care less about clothing, broads and fast cars lol


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I fucked up with the labeling numbers because I kept 2 phenos, like kept #1 when I should kept #2. This was after already keeping it for well over a year, was moving stuff around, running new stuff so just a simple fuckup.
> I have some pbb, garlic breath, and a mighty nice meat breath clone. Meat breath clone I have is really fire, want to really dial it in in the next few months. I honestly got to stop running more than 2 strains in my flower and make another room just to fuck around and pheno hunt, which I'm going to do. I loved the puta pheno, it was all around great, yeilded awesome as well, and my friends and myself fucking loved the flower. Asked someone about a pack of the original puta on insta and they quoted me at $500, lol.was like ya ok pal.


I'd be interested in some PBB! One of my favs... i have a Peanut Butter Cookies strain thats OGKB X OGKB... thought it sounded good considering im a fan of anything OGKB


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

not from bay area @SugarUB lol those are from Tastebudz


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> I'd be interested in some PBB! One of my favs... i have a Peanut Butter Cookies strain thats OGKB X OGKB... thought it sounded good considering im a fan of anything OGKB


Ya pbb is a legend dude. I have to run some more phenos and pop another pack, believe you have to really hunt a pack or 2 with that one. With puta and sherb I found multiple keepers within a pack. And the meatbreath cut I got is awesome, my buddy gave it to me. All the stuff I really liked and kept around were non ogkb, I got lucky with my packs, I didn't really get any ogkb phenos in any of my females. Ogkb can have fire bud but can just be slugs in veg. Aside from the obvious duck foot fans with ogkb phenos the node growth on them is all fucked up, really un-even, sometimes the a new shoot won't even grow properly on a node.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 1, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Right... another hater. Not worried about all the "know it alls" here. This is why these forums catch so much shit. Its all politics here. Everyone is so much better than the next person. If you ask me you're just butt hurt mfkrs that have nothing better to do but be miserable and run your mouths about other peoples work that you have event put half the time in for. But im not worried... people lie... results wont


Nope, I will not support anyone that has taken others work and sells it as their own. I’ve made plenty of f2s myself, but I’m not opening up shop to cash in on something I didn’t create.

If you can’t understand basic breeding etiquette, and are just jumping on the next hype train for a quick buck, it will be received poorly by people that actually care.


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Nope, I will not support anyone that has taken others work and sells it as their own. I’ve made plenty of f2s myself, but I’m not opening up shop to cash in on something I didn’t create.
> 
> If you can’t understand basic breeding etiquette, and are just jumping on the next hype train for a quick buck, it will be received poorly by people that actually care.


And i respect your decision and standpoint... still don't care tho lol im paying and growing.. like I said results won't lie


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Tikimadman has a few runtz crosses available. Harry palms used his space runtz which seems like it should hold some weight


----------



## Houstini (Sep 1, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> And i respect your decision and standpoint... still don't care tho lol im paying and growing.. like I said results won't lie


Honestly if ya want runtz they’re probably as good as any. I just have a moral objection to directly selling another’s work as your own. Bruce banner, wedding cake, peanut butter breath, among others. This is unacceptable practice. I do feel like clone onlys are fair game to some extent, especially with something like runtz with so much bs around it. I have some PBB f2s from them that a friend gave me, I’m sure they will grow great plants with unique expressions. I did however want to slap said friend for buying into Bay Area’s BS


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 2, 2020)

My hood candyz from solfire, runtz x why u gelly, is straight grape candy gas.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2020)

Grumpz
[Runtz x Grape pie/ MAC]

Speaking of Runtz Hybrids, I recently saw these on strainly going for $100


These are a few of them going from another pack


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 3, 2020)

Elev8 Seeds carries it


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 9, 2020)

Update on the Runtz... both doing great

Day 18... cut a bunch off the Blueberry Runtz to mainline it and the Snowman was topped 1.5 days ago with no further defoliation...

Not too shabby. My buddy has his Platinum Kush Mints, White Hulk and Magic Melon as well and all those are exploding with growth under an SP3000


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> Update on the Runtz... both doing great
> 
> Day 18... cut a bunch off the Blueberry Runtz to mainline it and the Snowman was topped 1.5 days ago with no further defoliation...
> 
> Not too shabby. My buddy has his Platinum Kush Mints, White Hulk and Magic Melon as well and all those are exploding with growth under an SP3000


This is really day 18 almost into week three? Hmm thought you might have some more leaf sets.


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is really day 18 almost into week three? Hmm thought you might have some more leaf sets.


Today is Day 19... . But it also has less leaves because I've been cutting to somewhat mainline the Blueberry and its been topped twice plus the Snowman has been topped once.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 10, 2020)

No scam I'm fr.nay area and have runts and ther the real deal


Dividedsky said:


> From what I heard runtz is a scam and all hype. They started by buying certain strains in cali at low costs and changing strains names to something the very desireable at the moment and hiking prices. I'll get some more info from my buddy who is in more of the know and post back here.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 10, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> This Runtz hype is hilarious! Seriously, saw some posted pics of the Runtz strains; nothing earth moving. Not sure if it's a bunch of newbies getting excited about a name or what. The odds on getting a good stable plant outta an F1 or god help you all an S1 are low.
> I will commend the Cookies fam for being crafty with their brand and having rappers endorse them.
> 
> News flash L.A. the rest of the world can grow top shelf buds also.
> ...


Cookies is owned by a rapper and straight D boy from frisco


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 10, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> @TropiKanna The sour patch kids seems up my alley...and I am about to bend the knee to the hype and order the runtz from the bay area seeds. I'm finding out if they ship to Canada.
> 
> Has anyone actually smoked a nug of runtz?


Yah I'm from bay area and have runts


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 10, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Cookies is owned by a rapper and straight D boy from frisco


Also the cookie clubs changed to Connected look at there top shelf fukin ridiculous


----------



## TropiKanna (Sep 15, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Also the cookie clubs changed to Connected look at there top shelf fukin ridiculous


These are legit crosses of Runtz... the owner paid a few thousand a few years back for the official cuts then reversed em for seed to cross polinate


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Cookies is owned by a rapper and straight D boy from frisco


Which rapper owns cookies. 

Where do you get your information. 

"Ohh new member" of 2020.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which rapper owns cookies.
> 
> Where do you get your information.
> 
> "Ohh new member" of 2020.


*Cookies* was founded in 2012 by Berner, the prolific Bay Area rapper and entrepreneur, and his partner Jigga, Bay Area cultivator and breeder.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which rapper owns cookies.
> 
> Where do you get your information.
> 
> "Ohh new member" of 2020.


Fuck around and find out buddy


----------



## Yamweedy (Sep 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> From what I heard runtz is a scam and all hype. They started by buying certain strains in cali at low costs and changing strains names to something the very desireable at the moment and hiking prices. I'll get some more info from my buddy who is in more of the know and post back here.


I live in the Cali Bay Area. Runtz isn’t all hype. Prob the best smoke a had in a while


----------



## Yamweedy (Sep 15, 2020)

Berber SF rapper started Cookies 

Facts


----------



## Yamweedy (Sep 15, 2020)

Yamweedy said:


> Berber SF rapper started Cookies
> 
> Facts


“Berner” stupid auto text


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 15, 2020)

Yamweedy said:


> Berber SF rapper started Cookies
> 
> Facts


Yessir that's why they call me verner lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> *Cookies* was founded in 2012 by Berner, the prolific Bay Area rapper and entrepreneur, and his partner Jigga, Bay Area cultivator and breeder.


Lol @ Berner a "rapper"... He is the face of the brand. Far from a rapper..
Jigga made cookies.


----------



## Yamweedy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol @ Berner a "rapper"... He is the face of the brand. Far from a rapper..
> Jigga made cookies.


don’t do Berner like that. He got some good songs. Listen to 20 joints. He’s not mainstream but he’s talented


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 15, 2020)

Yamweedy said:


> don’t do Berner like that. He got some good songs. Listen to 20 joints. He’s not mainstream but he’s talented


He has hella slaps all the secret seshs thats all they play is berner


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 15, 2020)

Yamweedy said:


> don’t do Berner like that. He got some good songs. Listen to 20 joints. He’s not mainstream but he’s talented


Type in berner vega freestyle it slaps


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol @ Berner a "rapper"... He is the face of the brand. Far from a rapper..
> Jigga made cookies.


Argue with google all you want, big times, lol.


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Sep 17, 2020)

When they start putting patents on their strains then you can call it stealing.

anyone see the Bluntz - Runtz x blue power drop recently? I’m debating on picking up some


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Sep 18, 2020)

These arrived today. Kinda excited to see if any of the phenos live up to the hype.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 18, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> Happy to see this post....I got their Lava Runtz. Lava Cake x Runtz... cant wait to see what they bring.


Those prices seem to good to be true. And I’ve never heard of a fem runtz legit strain.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 19, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Those prices seem to good to be true. And I’ve never heard of a fem runtz legit strain.


How about Exotics Runtz s1s that they released?


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 19, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> These arrived today. Kinda excited to see if any of the phenos live up to the hype.
> View attachment 4687646


I’ll order because it’s not too expensive and see how it plays out. Plus I need seeds


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> My hood candyz from solfire, runtz x why u gelly, is straight grape candy gas.
> View attachment 4672031


FUCK YES GOOD MONEY SPENT. I WONT BUY UNLESS ITS COMING FROM SHN. A HIGH GRADE STRAIN LIKE THIS HAS NO ROOM FOR SHADY CONNECTIONS


----------



## beercan (Oct 21, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> Happy to see this post....I got their Lava Runtz. Lava Cake x Runtz... cant wait to see what they bring.


Where did you pick those up at ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

There so many seed companies with runtz hybrids now. Sincity seeds just released bluntz which is runtz x blue power. Clearwater genetics has a decent amount of runtz crosses as well.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> There so many seed companies with runtz hybrids now. Sincity seeds just released bluntz which is runtz x blue power. Clearwater genetics has a decent amount of runtz crosses as well.


Heck, you can even drop 7 bills and get the runtz crosses from the runtz crew an cookie fam.


----------



## IBL Consulting (Oct 21, 2020)

We have the hottest runtz cross coming to light 

Runtz x ((Zkittlez x Hindu) x (GG4 x Tangie))

tap in


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Heck, you can even drop 7 bills and get the runtz crosses from the runtz crew an cookie fam.


Hahaha runtz crew more like urban streetware line. Lol. Jungle boys have beans as well, fucking game is a crazy money snag.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Heck, you can even drop 7 bills and get the runtz crosses from the runtz crew an cookie fam.


The real runtz cut from verified clone vendors goes for as much as $1k last i checked.


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Oct 21, 2020)

I am currently growing runtz...I've seen better strains honestly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> I am currently growing runtz...I've seen better strains honestly.


Where did you get your runtz, is it legit, from cut?


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Oct 21, 2020)

I bought exotic genetics and eleven runtz S1.
plants are very similar...
I will be crossing them into sunrise sherbert and l.a gelato...see what happens.

but based on their vegetative growth patterns..no hybrid vigor...i hope the flowers are good and terpy


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Heck, you can even drop 7 bills and get the runtz crosses from the runtz crew an cookie fam.





Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha runtz crew more like urban streetware line. Lol. Jungle boys have beans as well, fucking game is a crazy money snag.


I just thought in my head " Runtz" [official] took to long to bring there product to market. 

Berner seemed to change this trend with his first Candy Rain release and then London Pound Cake .

You now see Grandiflora and other's direcretly affiliated with Cookie Fam Releasing seeds now..

I wonder what people reading this thread five years from now will thinking,..

Will anyone care for these genetics or on to the new.


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 21, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I wonder what people reading this thread five years from now will thinking,..


Whoever is reading this in five year.... Runtz is trash! lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Whoever is reading this in five year.... Runtz is trash! lol


Hahaha exactly


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I just thought in my head " Runtz" [official] took to long to bring there product to market.
> 
> Berner seemed to change this trend with his first Candy Rain release and then London Pound Cake .
> 
> ...


I wonder what the market will be like in 5 years to be honest with you. Its weird 4 years ago I could get very nice, top shelf indoor flower(candyland, forum cookies, grandpas breath) for 18oo (sometimes even lower) a elbow...very nice greenhouse light deps under 15oo, cali outs 12oo. Now with the indoor flower- top shelf, high-end hype names are can fetch over 28oo...upwards to 35oo all day here in the northeast(especially near summer) and I'm loving it.


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 21, 2020)

Shake that ass for some seed.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 30, 2020)

I do not have access to the clone, so the seeds was my only certified option,
in a few more months,the 2021
I will be able to say if it was worth the investment jajaj,


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Oct 30, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4729719
> I do not have access to the clone, so the seeds was my only certified option,
> in a few more months,the 2021
> I will be able to say if it was worth the investment jajaj,


hell ya brother


----------



## ak47dude (Oct 30, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4729719
> I do not have access to the clone, so the seeds was my only certified option,
> in a few more months,the 2021
> I will be able to say if it was worth the investment jajaj,


Where did you get them? Do they have other flavors?
Thanks


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 30, 2020)

i bought them in Runtz.com with 15%off discount ,
is sold out very quick,
the 3 strain runtz launch was PBB x Runtz,Papaya Runtz regular $700
and Bubba runtz Fem $400
you can check in treestarseedbank is some available packs


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 30, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> i bought them in Runtz.com with 15%off discount ,
> is sold out very quick,
> the 3 strain runtz launch was PBB x Runtz,Papaya Runtz regular $700
> and Bubba runtz Fem $400
> you can check in treestarseedbank is some available packs


You paid 400 for 10 seeds?


----------



## ak47dude (Oct 30, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> i bought them in Runtz.com with 15%off discount ,
> is sold out very quick,
> the 3 strain runtz launch was PBB x Runtz,Papaya Runtz regular $700
> and Bubba runtz Fem $400
> you can check in treestarseedbank is some available packs


Thanks bud. It's a bit overpriced. Exotic genetix have bunch of different ones for $150.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 31, 2020)

I got some Runtz back in 2017 from the Emerald Cup. Came in a cool looking jar. Was a good all around smoke. Bag appeal, smell, smoked smooth. Didn't kick you in the head like gg4, but it wasn't bad. I wouldn't pay an extravagant price for a pack of seeds though, it didn't cause an orgasm or anything. Wonder if I still have that jar.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 31, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Thanks bud. It's a bit overpriced. Exotic genetix have bunch of different ones for $150.


yes exotic drop the runtz hybrid,
i buy greasy runtz


----------



## ak47dude (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a stupid question but confusing for me. I bought some bucking runts from exotic genetics and it seems like they are sending me a promo gift which is Runtz S1. What do I do with it?)) 
Can I leave it as a mom to make clones or it has to be bred with other females? Thanks


----------



## Coalcat (Oct 31, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> I have a stupid question but confusing for me. I bought some bucking runts from exotic genetics and it seems like they are sending me a promo gift which is Runtz S1. What do I do with it?))
> Can I leave it as a mom to make clones or it has to be bred with other females? Thanks


They are sending you feminized s1 seeds. You can just grow em..or not. Flower them...make clones of them. Do whatever. Nothing has to be done with them other than growing and flowering them to get what you want.


----------



## ak47dude (Oct 31, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> They are sending you feminized s1 seeds. You can just grow em..or not. Flower them...make clones of them. Do whatever. Nothing has to be done with them other than growing and flowering them to get what you want.


Got it. I thought I’d have to breed them or something))


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4729719
> I do not have access to the clone, so the seeds was my only certified option,
> in a few more months,the 2021
> I will be able to say if it was worth the investment jajaj,


Clearwater and a few other have legit runtz hybrid/crosses. There's actually a a few bean breeders working with the so called real deal runtz, csi humboldt being one of em.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Jeez I saw how much the "runtz" brand is charging for their crosses on treestar seedbank at least, that's ridiculous. Talk about some over-hyped marketed shit. 

Please!!! fellow growers- Save your money and do your research, you DO NOT need to be dropping $700 on a pack of beans! At the same time, I'm not telling you how to spend your money, do you and if you want spend that much on 1 pack, well spend away. I just wanted to give a heads up as there are much better options and even better genetics for a fraction of the price. Don't like seeing this very over- priced bullshit coming into our culture like this.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Jeez I saw how much the "runtz" brand is charging for their crosses on treestar seedbank at least, that's ridiculous. Talk about some over-hyped marketed shit.
> 
> Please!!! fellow growers- Save your money and do your research, you DO NOT need to be dropping $700 on a pack of beans! At the same time, I'm not telling you how to spend your money, do you and if you want spend that much on 1 pack, well spend away. I just wanted to give a heads up as there are much better options and even better genetics for a fraction of the price. Don't like seeing this very over- priced bullshit coming into our culture like this.


It's hilarious that when you go to their IG account you see all kinds of merch like shirts and stuff and no pics of bud at all. Nothing screams quality like not showing a single photo of your hyped up product lol.

It's really funny too cause they seem to be ripping people off as well, beyond the laughable price of their beans. If you look into the comments on a lot of the IG post there are a ton of people complaining that they either got nothing that they ordered yet, or only got half their order and can't get a response back from them about the rest of their order.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's hilarious that when you go to their IG account you see all kinds of merch like shirts and stuff and no pics of bud at all. Nothing screams quality like not showing a single photo of your hyped up product lol.


Ya dude it's like urban streetware...lol nothing wrong with that but I mean this is a seed biz not a clothing line, I'm assuming??? Lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 31, 2020)

Solfire dropped sum runtz today


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Solfire dropped sum runtz today


Runtz up ya life yo...lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Runtz up ya life yo...lol


Nah just went with double tap (Gg4 x black banana)


----------



## LumberJackLabs (Oct 31, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nah just went with double tap (Gg4 x black banana)


If you like gassy glue strains You’ll enjoy the Double Tap. It’s a real head banger strain, straight face melting high. She’s also got a lot of bag appeal. Glad I’ve still got some seeds to go through and a few crosses too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2020)

LumberJackLabs said:


> If you like gassy glue strains You’ll enjoy the Double Tap. It’s a real head banger strain, straight face melting high. She’s also got a lot of bag appeal. Glad I’ve still got some seeds to go through and a few crosses too.


That sounds great, I might have to scoop a pack now, damn I love some gassy fuel stank buds.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That sounds great, I might have to scoop a pack now, damn I love some gassy fuel stank buds.


Check out @numberfour. They grew out like 5 double tap females. Looks great.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 18, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4729719
> I do not have access to the clone, so the seeds was my only certified option,
> in a few more months,the 2021
> I will be able to say if it was worth the investment jajaj,


i just spent $400 on the official white runtz myself.

the seeds from elev8 are growing like garbage. Hella slow lanky growth and development. And short plants with unnecessarily long veg time. I’m sure elev8 is a scam now.


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm a huge fan of greenfire genetics genetics. Their Dozizos is amazing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2020)

compound is dropping a menu of white runtz crosses.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Nov 18, 2020)

Compound Genetics is coming out with White Runtz Crosses this December


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Jeez I saw how much the "runtz" brand is charging for their crosses on treestar seedbank at least, that's ridiculous. Talk about some over-hyped marketed shit.
> 
> Please!!! fellow growers- Save your money and do your research, you DO NOT need to be dropping $700 on a pack of beans! At the same time, I'm not telling you how to spend your money, do you and if you want spend that much on 1 pack, well spend away. I just wanted to give a heads up as there are much better options and even better genetics for a fraction of the price. Don't like seeing this very over- priced bullshit coming into our culture like this.



I agree with most of what you have posted in the last few pages .. I dont know a lot about hype strains and their history, but I do know that Clearwater definitely has legit cuts from hype growers and anything they sell 
Is what it is.. 

The cuts they use are not some chuckers version of ( gelato x zkittlez) it’s the real deal one hunted and traded. Again that’s just my opinion and perspective and I’m not affiliated with Clearwater or even really into their gear.

I’m gonna pick up a pack of runtz later today. ( not Clearwater) If I get it I’ll post it up .. ( unless it costs 700$ Buck then I’ll probably just keep that to myself


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> I agree with most of what you have posted in the last few pages .. I dont know a lot about hype strains and their history, but I do know that Clearwater definitely has legit cuts from hype growers and anything they sell
> Is what it is..
> 
> The cuts they use are not some chuckers version of ( gelato x zkittlez) it’s the real deal one hunted and traded. Again that’s just my opinion and perspective and I’m not affiliated with Clearwater or even really into their gear.
> ...


O for sure some of these breeders like Clearwater have legit cuts of runtz and lumpys apple fritter. If you have a little know how, you yourself can get legit/real runtz and apple fritter cut for around $1k a cut. Not talking about strainly either, I myself wouldn't trust getting those cuts off there(strainly) though I'm sure some vendors are ok.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> O for sure some of these breeders like Clearwater have legit cuts of runtz and lumpys apple fritter. If you have a little know how, you yourself can get legit/real runtz and apple fritter cut for around $1k a cut. Not talking about strainly either, I myself wouldn't trust getting those cuts off there(strainly) though I'm sure some vendors are ok.


Purple city genetics supposedly has the runtz cut for sale and its far less than $1k. But it is probably sold out within minutes of being stocked at stores.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple city genetics supposedly has the runtz cut for sale and its far less than $1k. But it is probably sold out within minutes of being stocked at stores.


Where to get it? It’s not on their website. Thanks


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple city genetics supposedly has the runtz cut for sale and its far less than $1k. But it is probably sold out within minutes of being stocked at stores.





ak47dude said:


> Where to get it? It’s not on their website. Thanks


I've never seen them distribute the Runtz cut publicly, but they do have a cross.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 20, 2020)

Runtz S1 from Exotic Genetics...


Bottom Right is Red Runtz #1 from Exotic as well.


Red Runtz #2 from Exotic.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 20, 2020)

The real Runtz just released some stuff. But im not paying 700 for 10 seeds. Ive smoked Runtz and id rather have RocBudinc bud over theirs


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple city genetics supposedly has the runtz cut for sale and its far less than $1k. But it is probably sold out within minutes of being stocked at stores.


Someone on IC said DHN was selling white runtz cuts for $20 in cali....


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple city genetics supposedly has the runtz cut for sale and its far less than $1k. But it is probably sold out within minutes of being stocked at stores.


Ya the place were I can get the runtz and lumps ap fritter has em listed for $1k, he does deals and will come down if you snag multiple cuts and also throws in free snips. I'm more interested in snagging the horchata cut than those 2.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 20, 2020)

Anyone grow out any Bay Area Runtz crosses? I have their Lava Runtz going now....Looks Fire AF!!! They have a bunch of Runtz crosses actually.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> i just spent $400 on the official white runtz myself.
> 
> the seeds from elev8 are growing like garbage. Hella slow lanky growth and development. And short plants with unnecessarily long veg time. I’m sure elev8 is a scam now.


I'm growing a cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) from older compound stuff and its growing pretty nice... the jet fuel gelato should punch it up nicely


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Anyone grow out any Bay Area Runtz crosses? I have their Lava Runtz going now....Looks Fire AF!!! They have a bunch of Runtz crosses actually.


I haven't seen that one, sounds nice though.. You should be able to get runtz crosses pretty cheaply now...as said earlier Clearwater has a bunch of legit runtz crosses, all the runtz crosses are somewhat new so I would like to see how they do before popping a bunch and doing a pheno hunt. I have brain stew( triangle kush x apple fritter) and apple tartz(ap fritter x runtz) packs from CW, the few apple tartz packs I popped had some mutant germination growth so tossed em, I have seen some beautiful phenos grown of the CW apple tartz, so I will germ rest of pack in the future. Its crazy how hyped runtz is


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I haven't seen that one, sounds nice though.. You should be able to get runtz crosses pretty cheaply now...as said earlier Clearwater has a bunch of legit runtz crosses, all the runtz crosses are somewhat new so I would like to see how they do before popping a bunch and doing a pheno hunt. I have brain stew( triangle kush x apple fritter) and apple tartz(ap fritter x runtz) packs from CW, the few apple tartz packs I popped had some mutant germination growth so tossed em, I have seen some beautiful phenos grown of the CW apple tartz, so I will germ rest of pack in the future. Its crazy how hyped runtz is


Yea I am hunting a few now. The Red Runtz from Exotic looks really promising. Bay Area has them pretty cheap. Like under $50 a pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Yea I am hunting a few now. The Red Runtz from Exotic looks really promising. Bay Area has them pretty cheap. Like under $50 a pack.


Ya I'm doing a decent size run of the jokerz this winter so I'll post results, though this is from clone and a proven cut so I very optimistic, the flower's bag appeal, smell, taste and potency on this cut is absolutely top notch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

Well the runtz was listed on pcg's website as a "seasonal" selection. They don't say when or where they're available except on Twitter i think. 

Probably be hard to get but they're supposedly available.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the runtz was listed on pcg's website as a "seasonal" selection. They don't say when or where they're available except on Twitter i think.
> 
> Probably be hard to get but they're supposedly available.


Ya purple city genetics cuts are offered where I snag cuts, think you know the spot, not going to post it on here since they do not want that. Pcg has a very nice selection, and I heard are legit.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 20, 2020)

I got the Apple fritter S1 from Clearwater genetics for $130.
And Runtz S1 freebie from Mike exotic genetics when I purchased buckin Runtz for $150


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> I got the Apple fritter S1 from Clearwater genetics for $130.
> And Runtz S1 freebie from Mike exotic genetics when I purchased buckin Runtz for $150


The cw apple fritter s1 has had herm issues but that's kinda expected with ap frit s1.. just be aware and keep an eye when popping beans, sure you will get great results, just cull any showing intersex signs.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 20, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Someone on IC said DHN was selling white runtz cuts for $20 in cali....


Yeah, I'm waiting for it to drop near me soon..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the runtz was listed on pcg's website as a "seasonal" selection. They don't say when or where they're available except on Twitter i think.
> 
> Probably be hard to get but they're supposedly available.


I follow them on IG and Twitter, and I've never seen a Runtz cut officially dropped from them. They do have a cross however. F1 Durb x Runtz x Gushers, I think.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 20, 2020)

__





Runtz – TreeStars Souvenirs







treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I follow them on IG and Twitter, and I've never seen a Runtz cut officially dropped from them. They do have a cross however. F1 Durb x Runtz x Gushers, I think.


Ok, they do, or at least did, have it listed on their website but I haven't seen it dropped yet either.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 21, 2020)

White Runtz squared. Dunno why they're calling it that instead of a Bx but its up for sale. 400 bucks lol I got my Runtz Bx1 from Rado for like 80 or a 100 bucks. These guys are just raping folks.








White Runtz²


((White Runtz X Mochi ) X White Runtz) 10 Regular Seeds




treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The cw apple fritter s1 has had herm issues but that's kinda expected with ap frit s1.. just be aware and keep an eye when popping beans, sure you will get great results, just cull any showing intersex signs.


Someone here already told me same thing about the apple fritter crosses line. I hoped just an S1 was stable. I got the Apple Tartz as well)
If I veg it for full 1-2 months I think I’ll be better off.
Im in the game since Obama came in to the office and promised he won’t touch patients and let the states deal with us LOL
However, this is my first year I started popping the seeds 
This year I popped:
Gelato seeds.com Runtz ( local LA guy) ok genetics got 1 lb out of 4 beans 3.2K-not bad
All these are coming up soon.( Taking me about 6 months from seed to the jar)
Barney’s farm Do si dos 33, Purple punch, Mimosa, muffin Runtz.
Seedsman Gelat.OG freebie
Devine genetics sunset sherbet S1( heard he was a crook)
Grandiflora genetics project 4516.
Exotic genetics Buckin Runtz and S1 freebie
Clearwater Apple fritters, Apple Tartz and pint size freebie will do next week.

so far no nanners))


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 21, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Someone on IC said DHN was selling white runtz cuts for $20 in cali....


 Can confirm just checked DHN’s website and next drop for White runtz is 11.13.20 
San Diego 
HiKei is the dispensaries name , dont know if it’s med or rec.

Not sure on price but 20$ sounds about right for their cuts . You used to have to buy Minimums ( 2 trays ) when they were independent/smaller and Had street level vendors. Prices were 8-12 then and that was a decade ago.

Fly to Sunny SD , play in the surf ( you might have to fly to Vegas as CA has entered in the “purple “‘phase of COVID-19 restrictions . And this may Impact flying/ travel plans ) have a vacation and save money 

Last time I used DHN was from a dispensary. they have always been a decent choice if you need verified genetics. 
I believe They pioneered the white explosive growth for the masses in Northern California. We used to get them and just trip “ how do they get them
To explode out of the Rockwool like That?”

My .02c


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 21, 2020)

Doh!!! It’s way past 11/13/20 
Disregard the above post . I’m on farm time.

but DHN does have white runtz Fwiw


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 21, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Can confirm just checked DHN’s website and next drop for White runtz is 11.13.20
> San Diego
> HiKei is the dispensaries name , dont know if it’s med or rec.
> 
> ...


Is Dark heart Nurserries genetics legit? I heard they are dudding. Price might be off. There is a shop green dragon near by and they are selling DHN cuts from 15-$200 . Thanks

just called HiKey they DO NOT have any Runtz left )


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 21, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Is Dark heart Nurserries genetics legit? I heard they are dudding. Price might be off. There is a shop green dragon near by and they are selling DHN cuts from 15-$200 . Thanks
> 
> just called HiKey they DO NOT have any Runtz left )


Dark Heart has had dudding issues in the past, but I think/hope they are finally past that now. They are actually the first group to identify "dudding" as latent hop virus: https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/

I believe that they ended up getting rid of the dudding in their nursery by deep cleaning and tissue culture for all of their strains. They have some fire cuts and some meh cuts. White Runtz, MAC1, and Wedding Cake are the top cuts they carry IMO, but they also push a lot of strains from Humboldt Seed Company.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dark Heart has had dudding issues in the past, but I think/hope they are finally past that now. They are actually the first group to identify "dudding" as latent hop virus: https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/
> 
> I believe that they ended up getting rid of the dudding in their nursery by deep cleaning and tissue culture for all of their strains. They have some fire cuts and some meh cuts. White Runtz, MAC1, and Wedding Cake are the top cuts they carry IMO, but they also push a lot of strains from Humboldt Seed Company.


Id love to get them Mac1 clones. Signed up for their drops but didn’t get any notifications for couple of months. Neptune’s net has regular seeds that usually end up being around 1300-$1800 on their auction.
Crazy


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> I follow them on IG and Twitter, and I've never seen a Runtz cut officially dropped from them. They do have a cross however. F1 Durb x Runtz x Gushers, I think.


Ya they have cuts and breeders cuts available thru other vendors.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Id love to get them Mac1 clones. Signed up for their drops but didn’t get any notifications for couple of months. Neptune’s net has regular seeds that usually end up being around 1300-$1800 on their auction.
> Crazy


I acquired 3 legit caps-cut mac1 snips free with a pricey clone purchase, got all 3 to root. Though I haven't flowered the mac1 cuts yet, don't think this cut is worth a heafty price tag. Also from what I thought and heard, the caps mac1 cut should not be sold and it supposed to be given/gifted away free to legit growers, like it was given to me. All I can say so far from veg- is it's slow as fuck in veg, really slow, doesn't like to much water and is a calmag hog. Definitely a finicky cut for sure, though in veg she already has some very unique smells and from what I've seen if grown properly in a dialed in room can produce some of the most frosted out buds ever, though don't think she is much of yielder.

Don't think people should trust those neptune auctions, there's not any verification checks and safety nets to protect customers from getting bunk packs. Think people should stay away from most of the auctions unless they're verified from the breeders themselves. $1300-1800 for a pack of beans this day and age is just straight up ridiculous, especially mac seeds, I wouldn't even pay $200 for those beans. Mac1 is also notoriously hard to breed with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2020)

I was mistaken early. Purple city genetics doesn't sell runtz cuts. It is gushers on their site not runtz but the do have the Durban cross mentioned early. 

Sorry for the misinformation


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Someone here already told me same thing about the apple fritter crosses line. I hoped just an S1 was stable. I got the Apple Tartz as well)
> If I veg it for full 1-2 months I think I’ll be better off.
> Im in the game since Obama came in to the office and promised he won’t touch patients and let the states deal with us LOL
> However, this is my first year I started popping the seeds
> ...


Ya the herms are more to do with the apple fritter crosses. The apple tartz has produced some really nice plants I've seen on here and instagram, so you should pull some nice phenos on the tartz.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> White Runtz squared. Dunno why they're calling it that instead of a Bx but its up for sale. 400 bucks lol I got my Runtz Bx1 from Rado for like 80 or a 100 bucks. These guys are just raping folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d rather take my chances with official runtz than growing a bunch of unofficial seeds and crosses and not knowing what you’re really getting plus with real runtz I can make that back EASY. A lotta these other runtz out here be fakes or trash


----------



## nc208 (Nov 22, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I’d rather take my chances with official runtz than growing a bunch of unofficial seeds and crosses and not knowing what you’re really getting plus with real runtz I can make that back EASY. A lotta these other runtz out here be fakes or trash


The only difference is the price tag, Cannarado is easily one of the top breeders these days who has the REAL runtz cut which isn't hard to acquire. Runtz crew are a joke who don't know jack about breeding. Nothing justifies the more expensive price from a brand new breeder with no skills simply because they worked with cookies on this. Anyone can make their money back if they find a nice cut whether its hyped runtz or something else.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I’d rather take my chances with official runtz than growing a bunch of unofficial seeds and crosses and not knowing what you’re really getting plus with real runtz I can make that back EASY. A lotta these other runtz out here be fakes or trash


Real "official" runtz looks more concerned with selling t-shirts and hoodies than being actual breeders. You clearly haven't done your homework or have not looked through this thread, most of the breeders I and a few others have mentioned are using the real actual runtz clone for there runtz crosses, like Clearwater, cannarado, and csi Humboldt to name a few. I'd snag beans off those mentioned over official runtz brand all day considering they( official Runtz) are way over priced and have terrible reviews on their seeds. Also if I really wanted I can get "the" runtz cut which would be better than getting some mystery pack from official runtz brand.. also that’s what they are mostly selling- runtz crosses themselves. Still I would rather grab other cuts considering runtz is a much over hyped strain, I've grown much far superior flower than runtz.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 22, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dark Heart has had dudding issues in the past, but I think/hope they are finally past that now. They are actually the first group to identify "dudding" as latent hop virus: https://darkheartnursery.com/news/hop-latent-viroid/
> 
> I believe that they ended up getting rid of the dudding in their nursery by deep cleaning and tissue culture for all of their strains. They have some fire cuts and some meh cuts. White Runtz, MAC1, and Wedding Cake are the top cuts they carry IMO, but they also push a lot of strains from Humboldt Seed Company.


Last used them in 2015, so I can’t speak to current DHN they used to be the hot stuff, but heard they had gotten Pythium ( perhaps this is the dudding and I misunderstood ) and they lost it. 

We used to run their staple cuts( sours, dream, chem) and they were all workhorses. 
They came out with a lot of newer cuts around winter 2018/19 and I was considering trying them again but primarily do seed starts now and was way more excited to pop beans than the strains they had on deck.
a lot has changed in the decade plus they’ve been in business. Seems like they are still here and in demand so good for them


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 23, 2020)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 23, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Last used them in 2015, so I can’t speak to current DHN they used to be the hot stuff, but heard they had gotten Pythium ( perhaps this is the dudding and I misunderstood ) and they lost it.


Dudding is from Hop Latent Viroid





Hop Latent Viroid – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Real "official" runtz looks more concerned with selling t-shirts and hoodies than being actual breeders. You clearly haven't done your homework or have not looked through this thread, most of the breeders I and a few others have mentioned are using the real actual runtz clone for there runtz crosses, like Clearwater, cannarado, and csi Humboldt to name a few. I'd snag beans off those mentioned over official runtz brand all day considering they( official Runtz) are way over priced and have terrible reviews on their seeds. Also if I really wanted I can get "the" runtz cut which would be better than getting some mystery pack from official runtz brand.. also that’s what they are mostly selling- runtz crosses themselves. Still I would rather grab other cuts considering runtz is a much over hyped strain, I've grown much far superior flower than runtz.


I have done my homework. And you can get a “mystery” pack from any brand. Fault me for trusting the actual brand ‍ Don’t matter to me. If I got the money I can do what I want. And for the prices of what runtz going for where I’m at it’s well worth it and it’s worth it to have the paperwork behind it as well as proof. I grow shit other than runtz. But I just want to be able to say the runtz I do grow comes from the official brand. Branding means everything from where I’m at. And I don’t pie about my strains or where I got em from etc, It is what it is.

I don’t see why you felt the need to go in on me simply because I said I feel comfortable going with the official brand. Seems like you got some kind of vendetta against them. Nothing to do with me tho so I don’t take it personal. All I clearly said were there’s a lot of fake runtz out here, because there is and that’s simply a fact. Did I say that there weren’t any real ones? No I didn’t. I just personally wanna grab from the original brand and know where it’s coming from.If I got the money to splurge so be it.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The only difference is the price tag, Cannarado is easily one of the top breeders these days who has the REAL runtz cut which isn't hard to acquire. Runtz crew are a joke who don't know jack about breeding. Nothing justifies the more expensive price from a brand new breeder with no skills simply because they worked with cookies on this. Anyone can make their money back if they find a nice cut whether its hyped runtz or something else.


And you say isn’t hard to acquire. Maybe for you but where I’m located I’m in no position to get good cuts or I would’ve been getting cuts. It’s really that simple. But right now I grow mainly for profit. Plus I already grabbed other runtz seeds from elsewhere and want to compare to the runtz branded seeds as far as growth journals.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 23, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I have done my homework. And you can get a “mystery” pack from any brand. Fault me for trusting the actual brand ‍ Don’t matter to me. If I got the money I can do what I want. And for the prices of what runtz going for where I’m at it’s well worth it and it’s worth it to have the paperwork behind it as well as proof. I grow shit other than runtz. But I just want to be able to say the runtz I do grow comes from the official brand. Branding means everything from where I’m at. And I don’t pie about my strains or where I got em from etc, It is what it is.
> 
> I don’t see why you felt the need to go in on me simply because I said I feel comfortable going with the official brand. Seems like you got some kind of vendetta against them. Nothing to do with me tho so I don’t take it personal. All I clearly said were there’s a lot of fake runtz out here, because there is and that’s simply a fact. Did I say that there weren’t any real ones? No I didn’t. I just personally wanna grab from the original brand and know where it’s coming from.If I got the money to splurge so be it.


The thing about Runtz is they are basically an unproven brand. Yes they have huge hype right now but the truth is as a breeder they are unproven. People will definitely buy flower based on the name alone, but in a lot of the growing and breeding crowds you have to have some proof to have respect and right now Runtz is new and seems to care more about merch than flower and seeds. They may be "official" but that doesn't mean much when you have no history and anyone who charges $700 for seeds can suck it in my opinion.

And yes I can afford that price too, but it's still an outrageous price for a new breeder and is literally just capitalizing off of hype so no way I would pay it.

People can buy official Runtz and make money from it so I get that mentality but I don't think the official stuff is even close to the best that you can buy in the seed world, its just a money maker from hype and that's it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I have done my homework. And you can get a “mystery” pack from any brand. Fault me for trusting the actual brand ‍ Don’t matter to me. If I got the money I can do what I want. And for the prices of what runtz going for where I’m at it’s well worth it and it’s worth it to have the paperwork behind it as well as proof. I grow shit other than runtz. But I just want to be able to say the runtz I do grow comes from the official brand. Branding means everything from where I’m at. And I don’t pie about my strains or where I got em from etc, It is what it is.
> 
> I don’t see why you felt the need to go in on me simply because I said I feel comfortable going with the official brand. Seems like you got some kind of vendetta against them. Nothing to do with me tho so I don’t take it personal. All I clearly said were there’s a lot of fake runtz out here, because there is and that’s simply a fact. Did I say that there weren’t any real ones? No I didn’t. I just personally wanna grab from the original brand and know where it’s coming from.If I got the money to splurge so be it.


Dude think you're taking it the wrong way- I to can splurge on official runtz brand, what I'm saying is they are a sketchy brand at best, have terrible germination rates and are pretty much unproven. I have no vendetta against them, I actually think they are rather clever at marketing the hype of runtz. Remember all runtz is a pheno of zkittlez x gelato 33 that alot of of seed brand/breeders now have the cut of. Just trying to inform the newer growers that might be quick to drop $500+ on a pack to grow in there 4x4 tent-that there are most likely better options for a fraction of the price that are for sure crossed with the real runtz clone. Also saying that you haven't done your homework is not going in on you dude, sorry if you felt that way.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude think you're taking it the wrong way- I to can splurge on official runtz brand, what I'm saying is they are a sketchy brand at best, have terrible germination rates and are pretty much unproven. I have no vendetta against them, I actually think they are rather cleaver at marketing the hype of runtz. Remember all runtz is a pheno of zkittlez x gelato that alot of of seed brand/breeders now have the cut of. Just trying to inform the newer growers that might be quick to drop $500+ on a pack to grow in there 4x4 tent-that there are most likely better options for a fraction of the price that are for sure crossed with the real runtz clone. Also saying that you haven't done your homework is not going in on you dude, sorry if you felt that way.


Dude save your breath it's not worth the time trying to school a noob that want's to buy 700 packs of seeds and they are not selling you the Runtz pheno BX'd to it self to my knowledge the are selling crosses just like everyone else. Just with about a 200 to 400 mark up but hey it's Kosher right gotta pay the Rabbi to bless them packs lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

Also have to remember there's alot of straight up dudes on this site that just love to grow and help people grow. They're just looking out for fellow growers when it comes to purchasing beans. There's been so much sketchiness with the runtz strain overall, even on these very pages. Last year summer 2019, maybe even earlier.. is when I first started to hear about packs of good ole regular gelato flower getting slapped with runtz labels and fetching a hefty price than what they would normally go for. That was my first introduction to runtz, then the copycat dude on here, who is a known scammer by the community(pretty sure he was posting with a different handle in this thread) Then official runtz brand charging $700 a pack, to me is just taken advantage of people.


BigSco508 said:


> Dude save your breath it's not worth the time trying to school a noob that want's to buy 700 packs of seeds and they are not selling you the Runtz pheno BX'd to it self to my knowledge the are selling crosses just like everyone else. Just with about a 200 to 400 mark up but hey it's Kosher right gotta pay the Rabbi to bless them packs lol.


Was wondering when you were going to pop up in here.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 24, 2020)

I think most people who have been buying seeds a while figure out pretty quick it's the breeder reputation and honesty that matters. For me that's more important than marketing gimmicks when you're looking for genetics. I'm always wary when I see a new breeder pop up with overpriced seeds and t-shirts and a marketing slogan. But to each their own...


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I think most people who have been buying seeds a while figure out pretty quick it's the breeder reputation and honesty that matters. For me that's more important than marketing gimmicks when you're looking for genetics. I'm always wary when I see a new breeder pop up with overpriced seeds and t-shirts and a marketing slogan. But to each their own...


Don't forget scantily clad women as a marketing ploy to sell weed seeds. It's pretty low budget.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2020)

$700 crosses from a clothing company is outrageous and unethical as hell. You could easily pull $70k a plant off seeds alone at that rate.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> $700 crosses from a clothing company is outrageous and unethical as hell. You could easily pull $70k a plant off seeds alone at that rate.


It’s expensive to live in Cali bro lolol


----------



## Armyofsprout (Nov 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I think most people who have been buying seeds a while figure out pretty quick it's the breeder reputation and honesty that matters. For me that's more important than marketing gimmicks when you're looking for genetics. I'm always wary when I see a new breeder pop up with overpriced seeds and t-shirts and a marketing slogan. But to each their own...


Not saying I disagree with you. All I’m saying is I’m making a move for my market.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Not saying I disagree with you. All I’m saying is I’m making a move for my market.


I get what you're saying, you can get big $ for runtz flower that somewhat verified. Thing is, the white runtz pack from official runtz is runtz bx to self. You could possibly get phenos all over the place, nevermind possible herms, plus males than trying to find a fire winner runtz pheno on top of that...that a lot of dough on what you could get nothing from. You could get a runtz leaner from Clearwater pack that $120, I've seen them, they're fire and working with the real deal runtz cut. Also you got some tough customers, usually if its fire my customers take my word for it, its sounds like your guys are asking for a neptune receipt that you plants flower came from official runtz seed pack, haha.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

I thought they went for $500, didn't know they dropped the white runtz at $700, thats insane


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 24, 2020)

I’d never pay those prices! They have clones of Runtz at the dispensaries for like $20-$30 after tax lol
I might pay $120 for Clearwater Genetics “Apple Tartz” though!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> I’d never pay those prices! They have clones of Runtz at the dispensaries for like $20-$30 after tax lol
> I might pay $120 for Clearwater Genetics “Apple Tartz” though!


The apple tartz is amazing, know some dude on here that ran it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2020)

Runtz gonna be old news by the time you finish pheno hunting a few packs.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> And you say isn’t hard to acquire. Maybe for you but where I’m located I’m in no position to get good cuts or I would’ve been getting cuts. It’s really that simple. But right now I grow mainly for profit. Plus I already grabbed other runtz seeds from elsewhere and want to compare to the runtz branded seeds as far as growth journals.


So it seems if you might be from Europe most likely or even the West Indies. Within North America having these seeds or cuts from any breeder mentioned will get you value. 

So I guess it would be for your market, and what you could present to them. Cool thing these days google is at anyones finger tips to get information on what you have. 

Hey if you are from the South (Texas, Alabama, ect ) If you can grow well, find a pheno and do 6 lighter + you should be alright.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 24, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> I’d never pay those prices! They have clones of Runtz at the dispensaries for like $20-$30 after tax lol
> I might pay $120 for Clearwater Genetics “Apple Tartz” though!


Now if i only knew a guy with the Sour Apple Warhead pheno i'd be all set and could laugh at Runtz  Sadly he's a dick tho !


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 24, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Yea I am hunting a few now. The Red Runtz from Exotic looks really promising. Bay Area has them pretty cheap. Like under $50 a pack.


Bay Area? is that a seed bank??


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2020)

Doritoz and Teddy Gramz are gonna be the next big strains in 2021


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Doritoz and Teddy Gramz are gonna be the next big strains in 2021


The workhorses are coming back 2021 sour and chem....they truly never left still the best in my book


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I’d rather take my chances with official runtz than growing a bunch of unofficial seeds and crosses and not knowing what you’re really getting plus with real runtz I can make that back EASY. A lotta these other runtz out here be fakes or trash


In all seriousness I do wish you luck dude, I hope you find a the runtz pheno your looking for. Pop em and keep us updated, I really do want to see people post results of the official runtz packs runs. No need to flame this dude for snagging runtz packs, it's his dough and like he said, its his choice to spend it where he wants. Just think some newer growers caught up in all the hype should seriously give some thought before snagging official runtz brands. If you're new to growing runtz and even some cookies crosses for the matter aren't the best strains to start with, you most likely won't get the results you're looking for considering they can be very finicky and very lacking in yields especially if your environment is out of wack. Strain I highly recommend for new growers is purple punch, I ran legit a cut of plain old purple punch a while back in a 5 gal fabric pots and pulled 9+ zips a plants of absolutely gorgeous frosted out, sweet stanky bud. I did a lil experiment and called it mai tai not purp punch (purple punch is kinda frowned upon around my parts for some reason), and it was some of my buddies favorite smoke.


----------



## ak47dude (Nov 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> $700 crosses from a clothing company is outrageous and unethical as hell. You could easily pull $70k a plant off seeds alone at that rate.


Hahaha . So true. These companies know what they are doing. Since for most of us $700 is “milk money” with good ROI.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Hahaha . So true. These companies know what they are doing. Since for most of us $700 is “milk money” with good ROI.


Thats if it is a good roi, which is a huge "if". Most good, sensible growers who been doing it a long time still wouldn't just drop $1400 on 2 packs of white runtz, from an unproven company and thats what I would call them, official runtz- a company, they're not breeders in my book. Chances are against you with one pack, at least to find a gem keeper is a pretty low %. Think most of us just laugh when we see a bean company come from nowhere, no journals and drop a $700 pack. $200 ya I could understand but $700 is just straight up greedy. I'm sure they'll make some good $$$ off the rip, until the reviews start coming in, which they already have been.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 25, 2020)

Why buy 2 packs either way? Just buy one and hit it with silver. Or buy one find a mother and sell $200 cuts on weak ass strainly lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Why buy 2 packs either way? Just buy one and hit it with silver. Or buy one find a mother and sell $200 cuts on weak ass strainly lol


Feel like you would need to hunt 2 packs with these guys, they are probably unstable as fuck...10/11 seeds in their packs, right? Feel like you would need over that many beans to do a proper pheno hunt, I don't know that’s just me. I'm not buying pack either way. Strainly is definitely a good way to infect your garden with pm and insect infestations.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Got that new new that you guys will be fighting for soon enough . South Florida OG × Runtz and those Bubble Gum Cookies packs look real mean


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

Also, be on the lookout for these strains at a Cookies store near you in the near future. The Sunshine 3 is the absolute truth


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)

Runtz


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks like leafly just had Runtz 3 peat strain of the year for 2018, 2019 and 2020.


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 8, 2020)

If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 8, 2020)

I've run a ton of seed packs, I'd be hard pressed to pay 700 for a pack. When I hunt seeds I do a big run of multiple strains and I might keep 2 cuts out of 50 females. Not to mention Official Runtz was late to the game and dropped their packs after atleast 5-6 other breeders had bred it to everything they had as well as doing s1.

In my opinion you would do much better buying crosses or S1 from a bunch of different breeders and running those. For 700 you could prob get 5-6 packs of crosses and /or s1. 

I have some runtzs crosses and s1 here that I will run soon, as well as some peach crosses, but I can tell you from the last few seed runs ive done to grab anything with gmo in it. So far anything I've run with gmo in it has produced some fire, and big plants that yield well and so far the flowering time on the crosses have been shorter than the original gmo.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


what does jungle boyz have to do with Runtz?


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> what does jungle boyz have to do with Runtz?


This whole thread is talking about mainstream cali brands so thought id throw my expirience With one of those brands in. Seems to me alot of people dissing these “clothing brands”. Jungle boy was also mentioned many times in this thread as not worth it. Im here to show the proof.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

Jungle boys only have regs. They need to step up.
Runtz is overhyped $70 per bean. There are no guarantees after paying $700 for 10 beans you will get anything close to what you are expecting.
i agree with others, I rather get several packs of crosses of Runtz from
Cannarado
Compound
Cap
Seed junky
Thug pug
In house
Exotic genetics
Before I get those.
Even though for most of us $700 is a good dinner without bottle of wine


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 8, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Jungle boys only have regs. They need to step up.
> Runtz is overhyped $70 per bean. There are no guarantees after paying $700 for 10 beans you will get anything close to what you are expecting.
> i agree with others, I rather get several packs of crosses of Runtz from
> Cannarado
> ...


All those are amazing breeders man and definitely worth every cent. Alot of those breeders prices have gone up the last few years tho... Infact most seedjunky catolog will cost u the Same as runtz most places online These days. Cap, inhouse, thugpug are all half the price of runtz atleast were im from. I know many growers rather just pay double for the original then Deal with a cross.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> All those are amazing breeders man and definitely worth every cent. Alot of those breeders prices have gone up the last few years tho... Infact most seedjunky catolog will cost u the Same as runtz most places online These days. Cap, inhouse, thugpug are all half the price of runtz atleast were im from. I know many growers rather just pay double for the original then Deal with a cross.


Ok fuck it. I’ll buy the pack just to see what the hype is about. Do you know where to get them? Not the lemon, hubba baba or white Runtz. The original one?
Although I just bought Lit farms and Grandiflora colab Oakland Kush mintz and Jealousy 
Yes Seed junky is expensive, but all the rest 3-4 times cheaper and more stable genetics I heard .


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


This came from a $30 pack of seeds. Price does not equal quality


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> This came from a $30 pack of seeds. Price does not equal qualityView attachment 4763263


Wow. Amazing looks. What is it?


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 8, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Wow. Amazing looks. What is it?


Bubba kush x stardawg from gps.


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> This came from a $30 pack of seeds. Price does not equal qualityView attachment 4763263


 all phenos in the pack consistent quality without hunting? the jungle boys i posted every Female pheno after that run came close to it. every single pheno was a keeper..... you can get lucky or you can get consistent. Im not saying u cant get a fire cut from a 30$ pack im saying the better genetics the better roll of the dice ur gunna get thats my honest opinion dealing with these pricey beans. Saying price doesnt = Quality is not proven by u getting a fire cut in a 30 pack when i bet every other seed in the pack was a larfy frostless throwaway.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 8, 2020)

well I think we would all like the seeds to cost 50-100,
but the breeder has the right to set the price and the client will see if he buys it or not, regardless of the quality or paraphernalia behind,
many people hate runtz on forums and IG but they grows it in silence in his room hahaha

i buy papaya runtz direct from runtz with a discount, the seeds arrived in 10 days at my house, international ship very fast,
nothing to say about the service everything perfect even with a discount
Now I will test the product and see if the quality is worth it for me, I have LAKushCake seedjunkie and I think it is a standard to compare in value, I will soon know
good smokes
runtzYolifeUP


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 8, 2020)

I've run a lot of seeds, expensive and cheap and honestly I don't think your anymore likely to find a keeper in an expensive pack. Almost all breeders are just breeding polyhybrid to polyhybrid trying to keep up with the hype. If you get a pack that was consistent count yourself lucky, it happens but it's not the norm even on high prices seeds. Honestly many of the breeders making consistent gear are overlooked because they don't breed with hype strains they are busy working their lines. Since they aren't as in demand the price for worked consistent gear is actually cheaper than the hyped polyhybrid strains. Most of the packs I have gotten lately have been chasing hype, and I might keep 1 or 2 out of 50 females. Back when the market wasn't as competitive you could start one pack of dutch seeds and find at least a couple keeper phenos from the pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


I roughly paid $60 foe a pack of lvtk from cannaventure and popped 1 seed. This is what I got.


Price of seeds have little to do with how good the final product will be. Nothing against spending top dollar but you don't always get what you paid for.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I roughly paid $60 foe a pack of lvtk from cannaventure and popped 1 seed. This is what I got.
> View attachment 4763359
> 
> Price of seeds have little to do with how good the final product will be. Nothing against spending top dollar but you don't always get what you paid for.


Wow. She’s a Beauty


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I roughly paid $60 foe a pack of lvtk from cannaventure and popped 1 seed. This is what I got.
> View attachment 4763359
> 
> Price of seeds have little to do with how good the final product will be. Nothing against spending top dollar but you don't always get what you paid for.


Lol you can say that all u want guys. Im saying personally with jungle boys and runtz iv always got what i paid for. And was even able to auction off spare packs so theres others that agree with me obviously. Don't know any growers i ever gave cuts too that were disappointed either. Iv grown ripper, dinafem, native, ethos, dungeon vault, samsara just to name a few. Only one who came remotely close to consistency on the cheaper packs was ethos!!! . Mind u have gotten keepers from all these breeders (even dinafem with their blue cookies) but always had trash that went Straight to the bubble bags as well.

Edit: its very obvious here many people are dissing products they have never paid for or tried. Which is fine as i said cheaper packs are good too. But no make ur assumptions off of price/ sex. Heck half of yall prolly have never grown regs to begin with and thats fine. But ur opinion doesn't really Fit here. The ones who have actually popped the packs know the truth aha i was just like u once before i broke the barrel and tried


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Lol you can say that all u want guys. Im saying personally with jungle boys and runtz iv always got what i paid for.


Official Runtz seeds were just released, have you actually flowered any of them out?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Lol you can say that all u want guys. Im saying personally with jungle boys and runtz iv always got what i paid for. And was even able to auction off spare packs so theres others that agree with me obviously. Don't know any growers i ever gave cuts too that were disappointed either. Iv grown ripper, dinafem, native, ethos, dungeon vault, samsara just to name a few. Only one who came remotely close to consistency on the cheaper packs was ethos!!! . Mind u have gotten keepers from all these breeders (even dinafem with their blue cookies) but always had trash that went Straight to the bubble bags as well.
> 
> Edit: its very obvious here many people are dissing products they have never paid for or tried. Which is fine as i said cheaper packs are good too. But no make ur assumptions off of price/ sex. Heck half of yall prolly have never grown regs to begin with and thats fine. But ur opinion doesn't really Fit here. The ones who have actually popped the packs know the truth aha i was just like u once before i broke the barrel and tried


Sure thing


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> all phenos in the pack consistent quality without hunting? the jungle boys i posted every Female pheno after that run came close to it. every single pheno was a keeper..... you can get lucky or you can get consistent. Im not saying u cant get a fire cut from a 30$ pack im saying the better genetics the better roll of the dice ur gunna get thats my honest opinion dealing with these pricey beans. Saying price doesnt = Quality is not proven by u getting a fire cut in a 30 pack when i bet every other seed in the pack was a larfy frostless throwaway.


Bro it's not a dick measuring contest of how much a person pays for a pack. The truth of the matter is, they can list as many pheno's as they'd like in their IG but they'll never find all of the phenos unless they pop hundreds of seed. The reason is everything everyone's growing nowadays is a poly hybrid of some sort meaning none of the strains used to create strains like Runtz/Wedding Cake/Zkittlez Pie etc are worked. That means there is too many variations of phenos in every strain. That's why breeders today should be called pollen chuckers not breeders, nothing is ever worked to a stable line. I'm not saying I wouldn't buy strains like that cause I'm growing Apple Tartz (apple fritter x runtz) from clearwater myself, but the fact of the matter is, breeders like Harry Palms (bloom seed co) and Nspecta of CSI Humboldt make packs that are less than $10 per seed and you could find fire in those where as a $250 pack like Jungle Boys seed, or even the $700 Runtz packs are gonna have more or less the same kind of stability as $50 packs you can find in any seed bank. I'm all for breeders like Mene Gene of Freeborn/Aficionado selling their packs for $300-$1000 if it means that they're putting out a stable, worked strain, but most of the time that's not the case. I do agree that anyone can pay for whatever they like if it means that its their decision, but a little transparency from the "Breeders" does help. That's why I'm a big fan of Useful Seeds and Bodhi


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> all phenos in the pack consistent quality without hunting? the jungle boys i posted every Female pheno after that run came close to it. every single pheno was a keeper..... you can get lucky or you can get consistent. Im not saying u cant get a fire cut from a 30$ pack im saying the better genetics the better roll of the dice ur gunna get thats my honest opinion dealing with these pricey beans. Saying price doesnt = Quality is not proven by u getting a fire cut in a 30 pack when i bet every other seed in the pack was a larfy frostless throwaway.


Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Official Runtz seeds were just released, have you actually flowered any of them out?


I think they were actually released a couple yrs ago in Cali, is that not right? Leafly's strain of the year this year


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> This whole thread is talking about mainstream cali brands so thought id throw my expirience With one of those brands in. Seems to me alot of people dissing these “clothing brands”. Jungle boy was also mentioned many times in this thread as not worth it. Im here to show the proof.


This thread is not about Runtz Mainly.



budsfordayz said:


> all phenos in the pack consistent quality without hunting? the jungle boys i posted every Female pheno after that run came close to it. every single pheno was a keeper..... you can get lucky or you can get consistent. Im not saying u cant get a fire cut from a 30$ pack im saying the better genetics the better roll of the dice ur gunna get thats my honest opinion dealing with these pricey beans. Saying price doesnt = Quality is not proven by u getting a fire cut in a 30 pack when i bet every other seed in the pack was a larfy frostless throwaway.


With that statement you can get "lucky or consistent tells me a few things, you're a newer grower under five years maximum.

Time does show you many things.

Second Runtz even if they where $1000 that doesn't mean anything close to them being better than that $30 pack. By the way your speak I can tell that you are pretty young.

You would have been other breeder sections: Example: Cannarado; Compound; Exotic, and see what they Just released.

A couple of other things:

1) The Runtz Cut is out in the world. It is not tightly held.

2) The Runtz crew are not breeder's, and they are making hybrids from the Runtz Cut.

[In order to make seeds for production they would have had to many runtz clones and new pollen donner's ]

The last time a Major Brand "COOKIES" did a Major Release [ Candy Rain] it was a major fail.

All that being said, I'd go with proven breeders working with the same cut.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This thread is not about Runtz Mainly.
> 
> 
> With that statement you can get "lucky or consistent tells me a few things, you're a newer grower under five years maximum.
> ...


Would love to hear the story on that Candy Rain release. I agree tho, Runtz crew (and Cookies at that) definitely aren't breeders. They're a marketing crew


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Would love to hear the story on that Candy Rain release. I agree tho, Runtz crew (and Cookies at that) definitely aren't breeders. They're a marketing crew


The candy rain was like 1000 packs at $400 and they were herm city. Jigga415 pretty much disappeared after that and everyone started finding herms galore, then Seed Junky was left to clean up the mess having to send out his own gear to everyone that got burned.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The candy rain was like 1000 packs at $400 and they were herm city. Jigga415 pretty much disappeared after that and everyone started finding herms galore, then Seed Junky was left to clean up the mess having to send out his own gear to everyone that got burned.


That's hilarious, sounds about exactly what I would expect from a Cookies brand genetics lmao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The candy rain was like 1000 packs at $400 and they were herm city. Jigga415 pretty much disappeared after that and everyone started finding herms galore, then Seed Junky was left to clean up the mess having to send out his own gear to everyone that got burned.


Also there was supposed to be a $50k prize for candy rain grow contest which mysteriously just disappeared without any mention. 

Sorry to go off the runtz topic. Carry on


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also there was supposed to be a $50k prize for candy rain grow contest which mysteriously just disappeared without any mention.
> 
> Sorry to go off the runtz topic. Carry on


It's fine that you all are adding. It just goes to show that because something is released from the crew, doesn't mean their seed release will be good at all. 

Is there any pictures of their seed releases anyone?


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 9, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It's fine that you all are adding. It just goes to show that because something is released from the crew, doesn't mean their seed release will be good at all.
> 
> Is there any pictures of their seed releases anyone?


nope but i didn't look to hard and you know Neptune likes to post the Flower Pics so,


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 9, 2020)

Also the Point everyone is trying to Make here Boss is that the Runtz cut has been out a long time it's not a guarded cut it's not like they are the only ones with that said cut if they where then i could understand you all paying 700 for a pack.

But just because it comes with a shiny package(Or colored in by your half Mongoloid workers looking at you Berner) don't make it the best nor the best bang for your buck these are the New Cool Kid look what i paid for a pack of seeds on IG gear you just look like a tool to those in the know.
"Drops Mic"


----------



## Houstini (Dec 9, 2020)

Kids these days


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 9, 2020)

All i ever see is older heads here dissing the new age growers. “Not real breeders” “not worth the money” “u dont know anything”. 

So why is it that cannabis is the best its ever been? Most potent? Most terps? Most amazing looking bud?

Not taking anyones opinion seriously here because i spent the money and got the results simple as that lmao. Original runtz cut is fire and incan get any of their packs for $400. Seed junky is going for $550. Every other breeder people have listed here goes for 250 a pack. So why is everyone crying over 150$ if their such great growers? I mean it really is a spit in the bucket . Hell couple thousand is a spit in the bucket when ur really doin this. Just my personal opinion. Don't Wana take the risk and invest in ur gear fine. But don't cry when the exotic packs sell first like 70% of these brokers/growers do. 

Toxic industry lmao.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> This came from a $30 pack of seeds. Price does not equal qualityView attachment 4763263


Thats for sure brotha, those things look fucking dank as fuck, lol. The color and bag appeal is off the charts, good work!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


I don't think anyone's saying jungle boys or runtz sucks. They're fire. I think seed junky and jungleboys have produced absolute heaters along with breeders like thugpug which is a fraction of the cost. You gotta play to pay obviously but a new or newer grower dropping $500-$800 on a pack of these type of genetics is just not a smart move, these type of genetics only reach there full potential in a dialed in to the max grow room. For instance I started to see my best results with my gelato crosses when I sealed my main flower room and added a 2 ton mini split years ago.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 9, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> All i ever see is older heads here dissing the new age growers. “Not real breeders” “not worth the money” “u dont know anything”.
> 
> So why is it that cannabis is the best its ever been? Most potent? Most terps? Most amazing looking bud?
> 
> ...


It is true though gotta agree with you on that. Couple of bands on beans that make our money is no brainer. Last year was my last of growing OGs and GG#4 etc. I still have them, but don’t get for them anywhere close to what I get for my “exotics” (purple,pink, orange looking buds). They sell first and mostly brokers are looking for them. Game has changed. I’d rather get 3-3.6 for an “exotic” than 16-2.2 for regular older genetics. It’s just makes more sense business wise. Genetics, high stability is another story. I personally only smoke good Indica dominants OG crosses. The “exotics” just don’t cut it for me.

Where to get Runtz for $400? Not the lemon or hubba bubba or the white Runtz? I’ll get it and post it here) I have a cut from local legit dispensary, but the bottom buds don’t get purple and it annoys me. I tried lowering temperature, lollipoping the shit out of them. They still stay green on the lower branches. I heard even people say to ice water them when flushing at the end?))) LOL


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 9, 2020)

They hype isnt worth the price tag... you wouldnt know that if your a younger grower... because none of this new herb is Legendary... not even close...

Lemme know when any of these IG pollen chuckers find some true 1 hitter or even something danker than REAL OG Kush .... 

15 min high from colorful Hype is only worth it. Because it moves fast in the market ... for personal enjoyment.. its Purple Urkle or Gods Gift of yesteryear


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> All i ever see is older heads here dissing the new age growers. “Not real breeders” “not worth the money” “u dont know anything”.
> 
> So why is it that cannabis is the best its ever been? Most potent? Most terps? Most amazing looking bud?
> 
> ...


Don't think most here are being dicks dude, what I see is people are basically saying that you should do research into genetics you're buying. Thing is legit runtz cuts are around now, I can get a cut and I know people on here that can get the verified runtz cut at there door by tomorrow, ok Friday at this point. Anyways with more people having a wider access to runtz and alot of seed breeders/seed co are working with runtz, they already have a bunch of runtz crosses available now. I know of a couple seed breeders that have legit runtz crosses at $100-$150, that’s cheap and a decent deal. So whatever official runtz brand is, I don't even know what to make of them yet...but a pack of Clearwater runtz crosses(cost around $120) are as good if not better than the official runtz brand's runtz crosses at $500+. I have no problem slapping cash down and picking up packs, but making smart choices and investments is simply good economics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> They hype isnt worth the price tag... you wouldnt know that if your a younger grower... because none of this new herb is Legendary... not even close...
> 
> Lemme know when any of these IG pollen chuckers find some true 1 hitter or even something danker than REAL OG Kush ....
> 
> 15 min high from colorful Hype is only worth it. Because it moves fast in the market ... for personal enjoyment.. its Purple Urkle or Gods Gift of yesteryear


2021 is going to be the year of chem/sour comeback, in my opinion sour never really left. I still run a cut of some dank af sour and fuel pheno.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't think most here are being dicks dude, what I see is people are basically saying that you should do research into genetics you're buying. Thing is legit runtz cuts are around now, I can get a cut and I know people on here that can get the verified runtz cut at there door by tomorrow, ok Friday at this point. Anyways with more people having a wider access to runtz and alot of seed breeders/seed co are working with runtz, they already have a bunch of runtz crosses available now. I know of a couple seed breeders that have legit runtz crosses at $100-$150, that’s cheap and a decent deal. So whatever official runtz brand is, I don't even know what to make of them yet...but a pack of Clearwater runtz crosses(cost around $120) are as good if not better than the official runtz brand's runtz crosses at $500+. I have no problem slapping cash down and picking up packs, but making smart choices and investments is simply good economics.


I bought Apple tartz from Clearwater and Runtz S1 and couple of other crosses from exotics genetics .Let’s see what happens )


----------



## skuba (Dec 9, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Would love to hear the story on that Candy Rain release. I agree tho, Runtz crew (and Cookies at that) definitely aren't breeders. They're a marketing crew


Yep all you have to do is TYPE IN ALL CAPS and say stupid shit like “we don’t smoke the same” or “not in your bag”. Boom, $700 seed packs. Oh, and endorsement from some famous mumble rapper helps too


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> I bought Apple tartz from Clearwater and Runtz S1 and couple of other crosses from exotics genetics .Let’s see what happens )


Ya I have a pack of those, definitely going to keep a close eye on them for herms with the fitter in that cross.. got separate space now from my main flower room just for pheno hunting seed packs, I've seen some app tartz recently on here and they look fire. Got some tiki madman icc x jealously going now.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have a pack of those, definitely going to keep a close eye on them for herms with the fitter in that cross.. got separate space now from my main flower room just for pheno hunting seed packs, I've seen some app tartz recently on here and they look fire. Got some tiki madman icc x jealously going now.


Nice! It’s smart when you have enough space. I took all the space for flowering, even converted one of the bathrooms lol
I just bought lit farms and grandiflora colab Oakland mints (LPCx kush mints x 4516 and got jealousy freebie. Can’t wait to pop them


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> Nice! It’s smart when you have enough space. I took all the space for flowering, even converted one of the bathrooms lol
> I just bought lit farms and grandiflora colab Oakland mints (LPCx kush mints x 4516 and got jealousy freebie. Can’t wait to pop them


Ya jealousy seem to be like a pretty bug strain right now. Can't go wrong with 41 x sherb.


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 9, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> They hype isnt worth the price tag... you wouldnt know that if your a younger grower... because none of this new herb is Legendary... not even close...
> 
> Lemme know when any of these IG pollen chuckers find some true 1 hitter or even something danker than REAL OG Kush ....
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> 2021 is going to be the year of chem/sour comeback, in my opinion sour never really left. I still run a cut of some dank af sour and fuel pheno.


I like Sowaa / Chem / Fuel what the fuck is that you have in your pocket type shit! But that's just where i'm from how we get down.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Budfordayz for some reason, I can't quote your post...I've seen thugpug meatbreath go for $1200 at auction. Dude I was talking about official runtz, which packs I heard from legit sources are trash..Seedjunky, jungle boys are good in my book, I and few my boys have ran plenty of seedjunky, icc and wedding cake was fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Thing is the banks and auctions have nothing to do with gromer and thugpug prices.. banks set the price with demand and auctions goes by hype, fuck I don't even trust auctions. Anyways thugpugs packs all went for $80 a pack. That what I paid for for every single one of the over 15 thugpug packs I bought. They started getting hyped and skyrocketed in price with gromers surgery and retirement this spring/summer


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is the banks and auctions have nothing to do with gromer and thugpug prices.. banks set the price with demand and auctions goes by hype, fuck I don't even trust auctions. Anyways thugpugs packs all went for $80 a pack. That what I paid for for every single one of the over 15 thugpug packs I bought. They started getting hyped and skyrocketed in price with gromers surgery and retirement this spring/summer


Even Seed Junky packs were $60 on his first release at firestax when he dropped the triangle mints that birthed the wedding cake pheno. Then they were $150 after he was trending and now ridiculous prices since he stopped releasing seeds to the public.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> All i ever see is older heads here dissing the new age growers. “Not real breeders” “not worth the money” “u dont know anything”.
> 
> So why is it that cannabis is the best its ever been? Most potent? Most terps? Most amazing looking bud?
> 
> ...


So how old are you 21-25. Even if you are 30 you still are young. Older heads that participate on the forums are usually more informed about genetics origins. 

Myself I'm one step away from most breeders these days. 

Btw your plants look average. You have colors that most people get. You should show all the genetics that you "think" are special. 

In your SMALL Town or CitY you are the man, but in a city such as La, San Francisco, NY, small beans man. 

SeedJunkies where Originally $150 up to last year. So Nobody should be taking the opinion of a newbie grower that thinks he is the shit.. LMAO. Mane where do they find you kids at.. 

You came to this thread pretty late too, to be speaking on runtz.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 9, 2020)

This argument is funny. All the current new stuff looks exactly the same for the most part. They are all some derivative of the forum cut when it comes down to it. If someone showed the majority of people in this thread(myself included) a bud from any of these new age cookie crosses no one would be able to differentiate it them. I’ve grown many of these crosses and they all end of looking the same, Lots or Trichome production, purple brachs and bright orange hairs. Zero regard for production concerns, I.e structure, disease/pest resistance and yield. It’s kind of sad to see such a grassroot culture get totally sucked into a marketing race to the bottom. I’d love to see any of the seed makers take the time to do some actual plant breeding with these new hype clones and produce a stable seed line with production in mind. I’m talking you plant 6 seeds out of a packet and you get 6 essentially identical plants. As someone who grows a lot of food crops I couldn’t imagine ordering a pack of tomatoes only to get 30 different plants. I’d be pissed. Only issue with that is it takes time and science, two things most people in the weed world these days seem to be lacking interest in. Im hoping as cannabis enters the legal world, new people with extensive plant breeding knowledge will enter the arena and get things on track.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> This argument is funny. All the current new stuff looks exactly the same for the most part.


All I did was have to read this part and yes...100% agree....my friend and I were talking about it recently, alot of cookies/gelato x flower all pretty much looks the same or similar. All very fire but all very similar for the most part.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> This argument is funny. All the current new stuff looks exactly the same for the most part. They are all some derivative of the forum cut when it comes down to it. If someone showed the majority of people in this thread(myself included) a bud from any of these new age cookie crosses no one would be able to differentiate it them. I’ve grown many of these crosses and they all end of looking the same, Lots or Trichome production, purple brachs and bright orange hairs. Zero regard for production concerns, I.e structure, disease/pest resistance and yield. It’s kind of sad to see such a grassroot culture get totally sucked into a marketing race to the bottom. I’d love to see any of the seed makers take the time to do some actual plant breeding with these new hype clones and produce a stable seed line with production in mind. I’m talking you plant 6 seeds out of a packet and you get 6 essentially identical plants. As someone who grows a lot of food crops I couldn’t imagine ordering a pack of tomatoes only to get 30 different plants. I’d be pissed. Only issue with that is it takes time and science, two things most people in the weed world these days seem to be lacking interest in. Im hoping as cannabis enters the legal world, new people with extensive plant breeding knowledge will enter the arena and get things on track.


Ya man stabilization is the last thing on these so called breeders mind, they're on the hype train and have to keep it moving. New week/new renamed gelato cross to hype, constantly see posts like loving the apple sundae biscotti mochi gellati marshmellow mintz cross yo!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man stabilization is the last thing on these so called breeders mind, they're on the hype train and have to keep it moving. New week/new renamed gelato cross to hype, constantly see posts like loving the apple sundae biscotti mochi gellati marshmellow mintz cross yo!


And we used to laugh about dogshit x shishkaberry back in the day. Granted, it wasn’t “modern” but 25 years later I still remember that bag


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So how old are you 21-25. Even if you are 30 you still are young. Older heads that participate on the forums are usually more informed about genetics origins.
> 
> Myself I'm one step away from most breeders these days.
> 
> ...


Im from bc and all our product goes to places u just listed. Everyone around here knows cali growers can barley turn a head. Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy. Van island bro not even socal can knock us.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 10, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy.


I got a good laugh out of this one. Going to a dispensary trying to find the best is pretty funny.

Sounds like you guys supply the whole continent too. You just made everyone here jealous with your skills and all the knowledge getting dropped lol.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I got a good laugh out of this one. Going to a dispensary trying to find the best is pretty funny.
> 
> Sounds like you guys supply the whole continent too. You just made everyone here jealous with your skills and all the knowledge getting dropped lol.


Better pack it up we about to go out of buisness all.  Only one thing left to do with all this killa


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is the banks and auctions have nothing to do with gromer and thugpug prices.. banks set the price with demand and auctions goes by hype, fuck I don't even trust auctions. Anyways thugpugs packs all went for $80 a pack. That what I paid for for every single one of the over 15 thugpug packs I bought. They started getting hyped and skyrocketed in price with gromers surgery and retirement this spring/summer


So why say “buy thugpug for half the price” if those days are over? Proved my point. Hype does raise price but thugpug to someone who never got the 80$ packs.... its worth it. In todays market all u need is one decent cut......point iv been tryna make. The $ is irrelevant if u fond that one cut lol. Can pop 20 pacls or pop 10. 1 cut can = millions

U can have the official runtz cut and if u dont got a silent carrier male ur breeding program and all ur crosses can be trash. Its not only about the female cut. Guys like cookies and jungle boys have proven males. Alot of these crosses don't.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Im from bc and all our product goes to places u just listed. Everyone around here knows cali growers can barley turn a head. Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy. Van island bro not even socal can knock us.


Stop this man. Cali has a surplus of weed right now, and you think they are importing from BC growers. No one from city by the bay is importing from you, or La, people all want to get from cookies.

Most people want "Death Bubba" and a few people are now coming onto cookie strains.

You're just now getting a Runtz pack of seeds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> So why say “buy thugpug for half the price” if those days are over? Proved my point. Hype does raise price but thugpug to someone who never got the 80$ packs.... its worth it. In todays market all u need is one decent cut......point iv been tryna make. The $ is irrelevant if u fond that one cut lol. Can pop 20 pacls or pop 10. 1 cut can = millions
> 
> U can have the official runtz cut and if u dont got a silent carrier male ur breeding program and all ur crosses can be trash. Its not only about the female cut. Guys like cookies and jungle boys have proven males. Alot of these crosses don't.


A Man, why didn't you say that. Most people in bc will come to you and get your runtz packs vs another person's runtz packs. 

You're as big as Jungleboys maybe even bigger and everyone knows that. 

Budzfordayz what's your Ig Page, .. let's see why most people would choose your stuff.

Also even though you have that "official seeds" I guess It's like a personal wearing Micheal Jordan shoes, they should play like him. So you will grow it out of this world, Like I said earlier, your plants are average no hate.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 10, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Im from bc and all our product goes to places u just listed. Everyone around here knows cali growers can barley turn a head. Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy. Van island bro not even socal can knock us.


LOL ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) @ this.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> A Man, why didn't you say that. Most people in bc will come to you and get your runtz packs vs another person's runtz packs.
> 
> You're as big as Jungleboys maybe even bigger and everyone knows that.
> 
> ...


if he'll say that out loud, even he would laugh at himself LOL. Cali rulez this game


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2020)

ak47dude said:


> if he'll say that out loud, even he would laugh at himself LOL. Cali rulez this game


Cali has been the mecca for new strains since the 80s when Sam the skunk man robbed sacred seed club. Hell even before the 80s.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cali has been the mecca for new strains since the 80s when Sam the skunk man robbed sacred seed club. Hell even before the 80s.


People like to shit on cali but their weed scene is huge and diverse. Perfect climate to grow outdoor as well which probably helped before everyone started growing indoor.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> People like to shit on cali but their weed scene is huge and diverse. Perfect climate to grow outdoor as well which probably helped before everyone started growing indoor.


Been seeing a lot of people shit on cali’s rec market specifically and I agree with most of the criticisms. The Cali rec market fucking sucks cause it’s just a bunch of big corporations overpricing mids. I grow indoors and i grow very small scale and I’m guessing a good majority of cali growers do too, but our rec market is garbage.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Been seeing a lot of people shit on cali’s rec market specifically and I agree with most of the criticisms. The Cali rec market fucking sucks cause it’s just a bunch of big corporations overpricing mids. I grow indoors and i grow very small scale and I’m guessing a good majority of cali growers do too, but our rec market is garbage.


Rec markets are garbage in Oregon too. I bought a bit of rec weed just to compare to my own grown. But none of the rec weed got me as high.

Problem is almost all rec weed get tumbled for kief. Or is just handle too much or harvested too early.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 11, 2020)

Cali is the mecca for bud, but it's not represented in the rec scene. The good ole days of deli-style med dispensaries, imho, was the peak of cali bud. The prepackaged garbage that used to be sold as shake is now what sells as mids and some top tier. Thankfully the black market is still alive and well so you can find fire for some pretty decent prices.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 12, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Im from bc and all our product goes to places u just listed. Everyone around here knows cali growers can barley turn a head. Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy. Van island bro not even socal can knock us.


I'm pretty sure it would be illegal to sell California weed in a BC Rec dispensary, so you don't make a very valid point.


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 21, 2020)

ok guys, hood candy from sol fire is amazing. that is all


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 21, 2020)

actually that is not all, just grabbed a buncha james loud juice boxx. we gunna c.


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 21, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> ok guys, hood candy from sol fire is amazing. that is all


I wanted to try Hood candy’s when I find it. How did she yield? Did she have gas terps? Were the buds dense? Bag appeal? Maybe some pictures?))


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 21, 2020)

Hood candyz tasted like jelly and grape candy running the clone right now.


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 24, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood candyz tasted like jelly and grape candy running the clone right now.
> View attachment 4774448
> View attachment 4774449


Thats it!! 
Mine smells of grapes and some type of machine soaked in gas... like oil and gas


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 24, 2020)

Very dark buds, yield, i cannot say much for because i think i kinda stressed her, but this next one i do imma do a S1 of her


----------



## coppershot (Dec 25, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Im from bc and all our product goes to places u just listed. Everyone around here knows cali growers can barley turn a head. Ask any rec dispensary and theyll tell ya its all from here my guy. Van island bro not even socal can knock us.


Dude I am from Canada and "BC Bud", the name, the fame, and the entire concept is a thing of the past. You think anyone in Ontario, let alone Cali, is talking about getting some "BC Bud" like its 1996?

You guys on the west coast (where I live now for the last 15 years) still think that you're relevant, when really you're not. There are amazing growers all across Canada, the US and beyond, to think that BC runs it just shows how young you are, and speaks directly to your lack of knowledge. 

The past contributions that BC made in the scene are undeniable, and I will give you that, but we gotta stop clinging to the past. I would love for Canada, hopefully guy in BC, to start breeding on a larger level and get Canada back on the map.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 25, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude I am from Canada and "BC Bud", the name, the fame, and the entire concept is a thing of the past. You think anyone in Ontario, let alone Cali, is talking about getting some "BC Bud" like its 1996?
> 
> You guys on the west coast (where I live now for the last 15 years) still think that you're relevant, when really you're not. There are amazing growers all across Canada, the US and beyond, to think that BC runs it just shows how young you are, and speaks directly to your lack of knowledge.
> 
> The past contributions that BC made in the scene are undeniable, and I will give you that, but we gotta stop clinging to the past. I would love for Canada, hopefully guy in BC, to start breeding on a larger level and get Canada back on the map.



Let him know.


----------



## Muffinman4.20 (Dec 27, 2020)

I recently run a Runtz from clone ( I am in the UK so the legitimacy of it is questionable ) however it turned out beautiful and it could potentially be what it said! It wasn’t cheap , and tastes to be a gelato x zkittles , zkittles dominant , but I cannot be 100% it is legit Runtz due to laws here in UK  Il attach a couple pics.....
Peace


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 29, 2020)

Muffinman4.20 said:


> I recently run a Runtz from clone ( I am in the UK so the legitimacy of it is questionable ) however it turned out beautiful and it could potentially be what it said! It wasn’t cheap , and tastes to be a gelato x zkittles , zkittles dominant , but I cannot be 100% it is legit Runtz due to laws here in UK  Il attach a couple pics.....
> Peace


runts or not thats gunna get you tight eyed


----------



## Muffinman4.20 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes she is definitely a keeper ! il attach some bud pics  Flash on & off


----------



## budsfordayz (Dec 30, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude I am from Canada and "BC Bud", the name, the fame, and the entire concept is a thing of the past. You think anyone in Ontario, let alone Cali, is talking about getting some "BC Bud" like its 1996?
> 
> You guys on the west coast (where I live now for the last 15 years) still think that you're relevant, when really you're not. There are amazing growers all across Canada, the US and beyond, to think that BC runs it just shows how young you are, and speaks directly to your lack of knowledge.
> 
> The past contributions that BC made in the scene are undeniable, and I will give you that, but we gotta stop clinging to the past. I would love for Canada, hopefully guy in BC, to start breeding on a larger level and get Canada back on the map.


Bc bud is dead yes but that doesn't mean out product aint going outside man. The us doesnt have infastructure to support their peoples habits. We will never not be the leader as our utilities are also 10 fold lower. Infrastructure makes a huge difference. Someone in ontario will pay 5x more to grow then someone in the west because of utility brokers alone. Lets not even mention the rebates. They could be great growers yes but the numbers don't lie and its simply not efficient . Why do u think most the greenhouses are on the east coast? I could sit hear all day and crunch the numbers with you. Bc bud hype is dead yes but the product goes over regardless. And if u go down to cali or oregon the prices for Real dro speak for themselves compared to here. We are 1/4 of the price in most scenarios. Unless were talking mids or pgr “quads” lol.


----------



## Robpowers603 (Dec 30, 2020)

budsfordayz said:


> Bc bud is dead yes but that doesn't mean out product aint going outside man. The us doesnt have infastructure to support their peoples habits. We will never not be the leader as our utilities are also 10 fold lower. Infrastructure makes a huge difference. Someone in ontario will pay 5x more to grow then someone in the west because of utility brokers alone. Lets not even mention the rebates. They could be great growers yes but the numbers don't lie and its simply not efficient . Why do u think most the greenhouses are on the east coast? I could sit hear all day and crunch the numbers with you. Bc bud hype is dead yes but the product goes over regardless. And if u go down to cali or oregon the prices for Real dro speak for themselves compared to here. We are 1/4 of the price in most scenarios. Unless were talking mids or pgr “quads” lol.


You are 100% delusional


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 30, 2020)

Red Runtz by Exotic Genetics pheno 1 & 2....have 3,4,5 and 6 in veg now. Also have Runtz S1's #1-3 in veg as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2020)

Pink runtz- grown by a buddy farmer in CO 
All bag appeal. Creamy smells. High last for about 10 mins. I find myself needing more just to get a buzz.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2020)

That looks fire, but obviously don't tell the whole story.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2020)

Best term to describe it. Shallow weed. Do not judge books by the cover. I feel this is a good example of what’s going to be the norm for a lot of “breeders”. More trichs, denser nugs. Yields Purples., All chosen over quality.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Dec 30, 2020)

Anybody pop any of the Clearwater runtz crosses yet? I’ve been holding out but I have a feeling I’ll give in when I see more pics on ig.


----------



## skuba (Dec 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Best term to describe it. Shallow weed. Do not judge books by the cover. I feel this is a good example of what’s going to be the norm for a lot of “breeders”. More trichs, denser nugs. Yields Purples., All chosen over quality.


Sometimes the hottest chicks are lame in the sack, character over cosmetics any day of the week


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 30, 2020)

Here is my stressed out hood candy lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 31, 2020)

Here’s a pic of my hood candyz.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 1, 2021)

Apple Tartz (Runtz x Apple Fritter) by Clearwater Genetics.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 1, 2021)

looks dank bro...what's the nose like on her


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 1, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Pink runtz- grown by a buddy farmer in COView attachment 4782104View attachment 4782105View attachment 4782107
> All bag appeal. Creamy smells. High last for about 10 mins. I find myself needing more just to get a buzz.


Fletcher at Archive called the pink runtz the worst clone of 2020 lol


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 15, 2021)

runtz s1 keeper
from exotic

cookies and grape tastes. strong creeping indica stone with perma-grin happiness 

not racy at all, calm and flat ride but nice


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 16, 2021)

Runtz f2s from original release via @doniawon


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2021)

Runtz clone(FCG)

Got her clones full of (sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch) 

Runtz clone holds up to the hype..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are a few Runtz hybrids I have going

Vanilla Toosie
Chanel Runtz × Mak Gak
(Ice cream cake sherbert × White Runtz) × Mak Gak


2 weeks in about.


About a day ago.


OG'z # 2 = Smarties × Hooligans [Runtz × Gdp]


Og'Z above #2


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 17, 2021)

a nother runt'z s1
perfume soap pheno type loud as


----------



## Muzzle2 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm stuck.. I want to grow some fire, but have no idea what to pop in.. I've got room for about 100 of em.. What would you guys recommend and what source should I use for the seeds?


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 19, 2021)

Muzzle2 said:


> I'm stuck.. I want to grow some fire, but have no idea what to pop in.. I've got room for about 100 of em.. What would you guys recommend and what source should I use for the seeds?


There’s a lot of fire out there. I’d recommend browsing some of the more popular breeder threads like Cannarado, in-house, CSI Humboldt. You’ll find something you want in there for sure. Most people mention where they purchased their seeds in those threads but you can always go to that particular breeders site/ig and find a list of official vendors.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 21, 2021)

GREASY RUNTZ EXOTIC GENETIX


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 22, 2021)

Has anyone grown the project Z freebies from exotics runtz lineup? It’s zkittles x runtz and if I’m not mistaken I was under the impression runtz was a zkittles x gelato (or vice versa) phenotype so the project Z would be kinda like a back cross of Zkittles to some extent. I have 3 beans I got with my knockout runtz pack from attitude a couple months ago when they did a restock an was thinking of maybe putting one on next round but Havnt seen much if anything on them.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 22, 2021)

Rocbudinc’s Platinum City Runtz (Platinum Punch #1(Beleaf Cut) x Runtz City


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 23, 2021)

runt'z s1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 27, 2021)

Tempest thorpe said:


> My name is tempest thorpe. I live at 9296 riverside parkway, 16w. Tulsa.
> 
> If any one is passing through and wants a good time cheap, then just stop on by. Four or five dollars is all it takes. I'm real cheap.
> Or give me a call at 2096403849
> ...


You wrote this bullshit in 50 threads....


----------



## tko2184 (Jan 27, 2021)

Pink runtz


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2021)

Runtz F2 Railz


----------



## rootedrichie (Mar 22, 2021)

budsfordayz said:


> If u guys thing jungle boys or runtz isn't the real deal Genetic wise u got ripped off. This is skittlez cake by jungle boys that i harvested. I suggest if you haven't actually grown their stuff just shut the f*** up lol. Stop being cheap if u want the best or the real deal pay for it. This wasn't “hunted” either it was just my only female from 3 beans. Id pay way iver 500+ for this cut if i never found it myself. SIMPLY GAS.


There’s more out there tho 

akaEthos $100 packs for this


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

rootedrichie said:


> There’s more out there tho
> 
> akaEthos $100 packs for this
> View attachment 4860472View attachment 4860473View attachment 4860474


Ethos is the best “dank” I’ve ever gotten for under a hundred a pack. Purple sunset ( I don’t like the #4? The regular green bud one? I like the purple pheno that’s on the pics) that is one of the best I’ve ever ran. Tastes and smells of sweet oats and herbs. Cherry Garcia also, was the most pronounced cherry bud I’ve ever had. What a treat. Morockin kush. Man.... I feel bad now that I wrote this that I have no ethos in the garden. That Morockin kush gets huuuuge and smells like a bouquet of spring flowers mixed with earthy kush. It’s one of my favorites ever. Have a shitload of ethos. Gotta fire some up!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 22, 2021)

PCG just dropped their new seed catalog, and these are a couple interesting looking Runtz crosses..









Seeds — Purple City Genetics







purplecitygenetics.com


----------



## budsfordayz (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ethos is the best “dank” I’ve ever gotten for under a hundred a pack. Purple sunset ( I don’t like the #4? The regular green bud one? I like the purple pheno that’s on the pics) that is one of the best I’ve ever ran. Tastes and smells of sweet oats and herbs. Cherry Garcia also, was the most pronounced cherry bud I’ve ever had. What a treat. Morockin kush. Man.... I feel bad now that I wrote this that I have no ethos in the garden. That Morockin kush gets huuuuge and smells like a bouquet of spring flowers mixed with earthy kush. It’s one of my favorites ever. Have a shitload of ethos. Gotta fire some up!


lmfao ethos...iv ran over 20 diffrent packs of his and have the multipass. None of his smoke has the zing im lookimg for tbh. Uncomparable to runts or jungle boys IMO. Mediocre smoke that has bag appeal but lacks proper high. I gree out 10 purple sunsets and it looked great yadayada but high is mediocre as fuck. If thats the best bud youve smoked high wise i feel bad for you not even tryna hate


----------



## rootedrichie (Mar 23, 2021)

budsfordayz said:


> lmfao ethos...iv ran over 20 diffrent packs of his and have the multipass. None of his smoke has the zing im lookimg for tbh. Uncomparable to runts or jungle boys IMO. Mediocre smoke that has bag appeal but lacks proper high. I gree out 10 purple sunsets and it looked great yadayada but high is mediocre as fuck. If thats the best bud youve smoked high wise i feel bad for you not even tryna hate


So you grew 20 packs but only mentioned you grew out 10 purple sunset. Which one is it?


----------



## budsfordayz (Mar 23, 2021)

rootedrichie said:


> So you grew 20 packs but only mentioned you grew out 10 purple sunset. Which one is it?


you mentioned purple sunset rbx2 so i mentioned i just finished 10 of them. Iv grown purple sunset, apex, bannana hammock, ethos glue (Retired), mandarin cookies original (herm) , manadrin cookis v2 (selected cut), candy store r2 (selected cut), grape diamonds, cherry gar see ya (herm), grandpa stash (selected cut), blueberry sunset, most his temple crosses , citradelic sunset, cresendo..... prolly missing a few but as i said bag appeal is all a1 but smoke is very mediocre. Real heavy smokers wont even touch it the high just isnt there on alot of his gear.

edit: woops u didnt me tion it but someone did my bad


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 23, 2021)

budsfordayz said:


> lmfao ethos...iv ran over 20 diffrent packs of his and have the multipass. None of his smoke has the zing im lookimg for tbh. Uncomparable to runts or jungle boys IMO. Mediocre smoke that has bag appeal but lacks proper high. I gree out 10 purple sunsets and it looked great yadayada but high is mediocre as fuck. If thats the best bud youve smoked high wise i feel bad for you not even tryna hate



Year ago you said it was FFIIIRREEEEE. Talking out both ends your ass. I Never said it was the best ever either. Said some of the best ever. Yo man I’m sorry you can’t grow a plant to full maturation but you will get better one day just keep practicing!


----------



## budsfordayz (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4860717
> Year ago you said it was FFIIIRREEEEE. Talking out both ends your ass. I Never said it was the best ever either. Said some of the best ever. Yo man I’m sorry you can’t grow a plant to full maturation but you will get better one day just keep practicing!


i wasnt smoking anything a year ago solely going off looks which i have said multiple times bag appeal is fire. But as i got feedback from pateints and started my own larger scale grow inreally got to know is strains and get the feedback from people i needed. I took a year off smoking so that could be why i was so amzed by the bag appeal and ease of grow. Compared to in house, cap, clearwater, exotic ethos sucks the bag Big time. Im not the first person here to call it mediocre smoke wont be the last. Also got to know alot of his gear the past year and duds and hermies are regular occurence. All u proved was that inwas once a multipass fanboy lmao just like alot of people were before actually getting feedback


----------



## budsfordayz (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4860717
> Year ago you said it was FFIIIRREEEEE. Talking out both ends your ass. I Never said it was the best ever either. Said some of the best ever. Yo man I’m sorry you can’t grow a plant to full maturation but you will get better one day just keep practicing!


Heres some pics of the purple sunset in the test tent since u say i cant grow.... looks exacly like ethos own picture of the putrple sunset if u ask me.... all pharmaceutical grade salts in sunshine #4.... and guess what?! Bag appeal is on point but as i been saying ... MEDiOCRe SMOkE bitch boi


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 11, 2021)

Idk what runtz you guys had that were weak or whatever but the shit I got smells like a skunk got ran over. This shit is wicked possibly some of the best weed I ever smoked and those are big shoes to fill.

Smoke is super heavy and thick and fills your lungs out every hit big or small and is strong strong strong.

I had a few other “runtz” cuts gifted to me but this one is from a stray seed my man found in oz of white runtz he got from cookie fam out of the dispensary. It’s literally the only one he ever found in all the packs he smoked up over the years so he gave it to me as a gift and I’ll be damned if this bitch wasn’t exclusive it just doesn’t yield worth a damn but these primo strains never do.

I’m running a mom that I’m reversing right now to do some pollen chucking with it.

Im probably gonna be making some s1, white runtz x blueberry runtz, white runtz x Apple fritter, white runtz x Optimus prime and if bro let’s me get a cut in time white runtz x kushmintz.

I doubt anybody cares about the above but I just wanted to put it out there whoever said this shit isn’t top notch nose curling skunk got ran over 3 times back and forth 1 gram in your pocket bangs the whole room out type of shit you smoked some bullshit I’m sad to say that shit was some frontz.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 11, 2021)

These are week 7 pics of the real deal they don’t yield for shit of course though


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 11, 2021)

And after reading all these posts there’s a lot of cry babies on here the first 30 pages are a bunch of trash you guys need to get out of your feelings.

Fuck these breeders seriously I’ve made a bunch of seeds and give them away for free to people I’ve never charged a dollar and did the same work they had to do if someone wants to make crosses and sell them I fully agree you don’t need permission from anybody.

If the game was about making friends and integrity they would give the shit away for free too and there wouldn’t be all this marketing and hype squads and trying to monopolize the new hot strains etc. they can go eat a dick.

If I cross all this shit I just listed above and tried to sell it I wish cookie fam would try to say something about it.


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

if i wanted runtz in seedform who is the breeder to go with?


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

QuarterbackMo said:


> Idk what runtz you guys had that were weak or whatever but the shit I got smells like a skunk got ran over. This shit is wicked possibly some of the best weed I ever smoked and those are big shoes to fill.
> 
> Smoke is super heavy and thick and fills your lungs out every hit big or small and is strong strong strong.
> 
> ...


ur white runtz mom sounds amazing


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> ur white runtz mom sounds amazing


It is… I might hand out some crossed beans when I make them if I can’t find enough people to run them I’ll keep you guys updated if anybody is interested. I should be good but you never know. It might be fun to have someone do a journal on my little projects here.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

Of course it would be of no charge as well I’m not doing it for money I just want a cut if you find a winner that’s the only stipulation lol.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

There is a process though so it wouldn’t be tomorrow or anything.

I air dry my beans out for a week or so and then refrigerate them for at least a month before I even try to pop them but like I said if someone wants to run some let me know I’ll keep you in mind when the time comes.

All my shit is exclusive too I wouldn’t even waste my time making crosses I didn’t think we’re gonna be top notch at the end. I’m not one of those people who keeps shit out of every seed pack I pop or takes in clones from the name or any of that shit… if it doesn’t rip your face off when you open the bag and look like a disco ball I don’t want it.

Anywho let me know…


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

Oh and for the record right now in the spirit of the first 30 pages of this thread.

IF ANYBODY TAKES ME UP ON MY OFFER AND DECIDES TO BREED WITH MY SHIT YOU HAVE MY BLESSING!!!

Just don’t forget about your man when them beans come down .


----------



## oswizzle (May 13, 2021)

Runtz aka Gelato is trash.... weak sauce overhyped colorful renamed Purple Meh 

If u like to get High/stoned/medicated these strains are not even bench warmers ...nor 3rd stringers ...more like Practice Squad...

If you think some little kid rapping in auto tune knows anything about weed...then that tells u everything u need to know ...


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> if i wanted runtz in seedform who is the breeder to go with?


Well if I wanted Runtz, I would obviously go with Runtz as a breeder, however there are other breeders working on Runtz other than just Runtz genetics. RAW genetics, exotic genetics, tiki madman, & solfire are all other top breeders that are working on Runtz crosses


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Runtz aka Gelato is trash.... weak sauce overhyped colorful renamed Purple Meh
> 
> If u like to get High/stoned/medicated these strains are not even bench warmers ...nor 3rd stringers ...more like Practice Squad...
> 
> If you think some little kid rapping in auto tune knows anything about weed...then that tells u everything u need to know ...


I think Runtz is the hardest hitting purple strain out there. Most purple strains are too weak for me to enjoy, but Runtz is the exception & the bag appeal is amazing. Runtz may be over hyped, but its terps & potency back it up


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 13, 2021)

Platinum City Runtz bred by Rocbudinc


----------



## ilovereggae (May 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I think Runtz is the hardest hitting purple strain out there. Most purple strains are too weak for me to enjoy, but Runtz is the exception & the bag appeal is amazing. Runtz may be over hyped, but its terps & potency back it up


I agree. I always liked Gelato but only grew it once and I let my hateration of Cookies brand get in the way of even trying Runtz for a long time. I can safely say it's my favorite thing out right now and I have eaten my words. (altho Chile Verde is a close runner up). Terps and power but a great balanced high that is motivation instead of knockout.

Almost every grower I have tried its been above par. Standouts have been Pheno Addicts, and some small batch growers here in LA. I'm waiting on a zip of London Runtz Mintz rn. Even the Marley Natural light deps I tried were great.

PCG and Darkheart both have clones all over CA now. I grabbed these last weekend.


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Platinum City Runtz bred by RocbudincView attachment 4900374View attachment 4900375


is that from clone or seed. and how can i get my hands on purple city genetics within nyc?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Runtz aka Gelato is trash.... weak sauce overhyped colorful renamed Purple Meh
> 
> If u like to get High/stoned/medicated these strains are not even bench warmers ...nor 3rd stringers ...more like Practice Squad...
> 
> If you think some little kid rapping in auto tune knows anything about weed...then that tells u everything u need to know ...


Nah, some well grown runtz is the shit. Biggest downfall is its not the easiest to grow outdoor, but the flavor and potency are up there with the best of them. Tons of fakes out there tainting its reputation though.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> is that from clone or seed. and how can i get my hands on purple city genetics within nyc?


It’s from seed
That’s not purple city genetics, It’s Rocbudinc genetics & you can get both genetics from Neptune seeds, United seedbank, & Platinum seedbank


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s from seed
> That’s not purple city genetics, It’s Rocbudinc genetics & you can get both genetics from Neptune seeds, United seedbank, & Platinum seedbank


 should i go from seed or go with a proven established cut?


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> should i go from seed or go with a proven established cut?


Personally I like to go with seed because I like to pheno hunt


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2021)

The 33 and mochi aka 47 were decent stones. The 47 was a bit stronger. Not as strong as a chem or true og but definitely not weak sauce. And flavor on the 33 sells itself. Have you stuffing bowls till your lungs cash out.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Runtz aka Gelato is trash.... weak sauce overhyped colorful renamed Purple Meh
> 
> If u like to get High/stoned/medicated these strains are not even bench warmers ...nor 3rd stringers ...more like Practice Squad...
> 
> If you think some little kid rapping in auto tune knows anything about weed...then that tells u everything u need to know ...


You haven’t had no real runtz then because that shit is fire and my bar for good weed is extremely high.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Runtz aka Gelato is trash.... weak sauce overhyped colorful renamed Purple Meh
> 
> If u like to get High/stoned/medicated these strains are not even bench warmers ...nor 3rd stringers ...more like Practice Squad...
> 
> If you think some little kid rapping in auto tune knows anything about weed...then that tells u everything u need to know ...


The runtz I have is even louder and stronger then my pre 98 bubba I use to run and those are big shoes to fill.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 13, 2021)

Anyone ran the dark heart white runtz cut yet? Just picked up a cut from a local club this week.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 13, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone ran the dark heart white runtz cut yet? Just picked up a cut from a local club this week.


nope but i grabbed them last weekend too and they are in solo cups now.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 13, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> nope but i grabbed them last weekend too and they are in solo cups now.


Same here mine didn’t have a ton of roots coming out the cube but looks healthy otherwise. Got a gg4 and skywalker og along with it and gg4 rooting out first. Gonna be awhile before I can run the white runtz I need to take some clones first.


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

QuarterbackMo said:


> The runtz I have is even louder and stronger then my pre 98 bubba I use to run and those are big shoes to fill.


if u dont mind me asking but where and how did u source that cut?


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 33 and mochi aka 47 were decent stones. The 47 was a bit stronger. Not as strong as a chem or true og but definitely not weak sauce. And flavor on the 33 sells itself. Have you stuffing bowls till your lungs cash out.


so go for the #33 pheno in seed combos and clones?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2021)

splakow said:


> so go for the #33 pheno in seed combos and clones?


I dig it but the 45 seems to be more popular.


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 15, 2021)

splakow said:


> if u dont mind me asking but where and how did u source that cut?


Which cut? The bubba or the runtz?


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 15, 2021)

splakow said:


> if u dont mind me asking but where and how did u source that cut?


The runtz came from a single seed my friend found in a cookie fam pack he got from their dispensary in Cali somewhere and the bubba came from some oaksterdam teacher back in 2008 ish and was possibly to this day the best weed I ever smoked until the runtz came along.


----------



## splakow (May 15, 2021)

QuarterbackMo said:


> The runtz came from a single seed my friend found in a cookie fam pack he got from their dispensary in Cali somewhere and the bubba came from some oaksterdam teacher back in 2008 ish and was possibly to this day the best weed I ever smoked until the runtz came along.


ive ran across a couple of bag seeds out of some top notch smoke a few times but always thought they would be hermie prone and not worth it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2021)

splakow said:


> ive ran across a couple of bag seeds out of some top notch smoke a few times but always thought they would be hermie prone and not worth it


That is were gg4 came from, a hermie accident.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I dig it but the 45 seems to be more popular.


I like 41 the best...its just ticks all the boxes overall.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I like 41 the best...its just ticks all the boxes overall.


It may be the 41 I was thinking of not the 45. I haven't tried either myself.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It may be the 41 I was thinking of not the 45. I haven't tried either myself.


I heard 45 is very fire as well


----------



## ilovereggae (May 22, 2021)

just arrived in the mail. got some flower from these guys and it's the best runtz cut I've tried. had to grab a pack. one left on their website.


----------



## splakow (May 22, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> just arrived in the mail. got some flower from these guys and it's the best runtz cut I've tried. had to grab a pack. one left on their website.
> 
> View attachment 4906934


how and where did they get those scratch stickers with the serial number


----------



## ilovereggae (May 22, 2021)

splakow said:


> how and where did they get those scratch stickers with the serial number


cannverify. it has a QR code that takes u to a page. u scratch that area off and enter a 4 digit code and it confirms the info, strain, dates etc. pretty cool


----------



## QuarterbackMo (May 24, 2021)

Idk what white runtz are floating around out here but these are mine


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

I'm pretty stoked for my super rare clearwater genetics project 4516 x runtz yo.


----------



## superdank330 (May 24, 2021)

Running my Tiki Moon Runtz again, (white runtz x Candy rain) , I had just finished one out sadly i stunted it week one and burnt it to hell it yielded like shit but tasted of oranges mixed with fruit punch with an intense head high. Best smoke outta the tent haha


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)

I have grape pie x runtz going. Bout to runtz up my life


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I have grape pie x runtz going. Bout to runtz up my life


Gotta do it brah...haha. grape pie x runtz sounds dope


----------



## Bodyne (May 24, 2021)

Exotics trop runts is straight rancid orange with effervescent orange zest up the nose at same time. Really sick of the orange terps, lol.


----------



## Devils34 (May 24, 2021)

I smoked some bubblegum runtz about a month ago that was nice.....was basically the sativa version of bubblegum but instead of the fluffy hairy nugs, it was very dense indica styled nugs


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Exotics trop runts is straight rancid orange with effervescent orange zest up the nose at same time. Really sick of the orange terps, lol.


Yeah I did too much orange last year so been staying aways from the trop crosses


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I did too much orange last year so been staying aways from the trop crosses


Ya orange is kinda of hit or miss I'm not a huge fan of orange terps. There's some great one though


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2021)

If its orange candy terps I love it. Orange rind or orange creamsicle not so much.

Those orange starburst or jollyranchers terps are bomb as fuck imo


----------



## Devils34 (May 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If its orange candy terps I love it. Orange rind or orange creamsicle not so much.
> 
> Those orange starburst or jollyranchers terps are bomb as fuck imo


I agree, theres lots of different orange flavors....i also tend to prefer the orange candy terps.....but mimosa, I really enjoy too even though thats not really candy terps to me.

Some orange terps I hate though, it all depends.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I agree, theres lots of different orange flavors....i also tend to prefer the orange candy terps.....but mimosa, I really enjoy too even though thats not really candy terps to me.
> 
> Some orange terps I hate though, it all depends.


Ya there some nasty almost orange cleaners...chemical oranges terps...don't like those ones


----------



## Devils34 (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya there some nasty almost orange cleaners...chemical oranges terps...don't like those ones


Yup orange cleaner....nasty as fuck....

Theres bad versions off all good terps though....ive had blueberry terps that were nasty....and blueberry terps that were the best terps ive had bar none with nothing coming even close to it lol

Ive never had nasty bubblegum terps though


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Yup orange cleaner....nasty as fuck....
> 
> Theres bad versions off all good terps though....ive had blueberry terps that were nasty....and blueberry terps that were the best terps ive had bar none with nothing coming even close to it lol
> 
> Ive never had nasty bubblegum terps though


For sure I have had great orange candy terps but there usually have a hint of another flavor...grape, cherry and bubblegum are always great. I can't wait to run some strawberriez from cranecity


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 24, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I did too much orange last year so been staying aways from the trop crosses


Same burnt out on orange, moving onto lemon’s & sour’s


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 24, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Platinum City Runtz bred by RocbudincView attachment 4900374View attachment 4900375


Platinum City Runtz all dried, moving onto the cure  
The tester nug was straight  Smells like straight sour vanilla gas


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 29, 2021)

runtz s1



twerpz - my cross of runtz s1 x meat breath:



banana runtz by solfire gardens:


----------



## ilovereggae (May 29, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> runtz s1
> View attachment 4912402
> View attachment 4912403
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> runtz s1
> View attachment 4912402
> View attachment 4912403
> 
> ...


Super nice


----------



## Overgrowtho (May 30, 2021)

Where can I order Runtz seeds for delivery to Asia?


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

Overgrowtho said:


> Where can I order Runtz seeds for delivery to Asia?


Neptune & platinum seedbanks ship international & they have runtz


----------



## Overgrowtho (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Neptune & platinum seedbanks ship international & they have runtz


Thanks, seems pricey. Any thoughts on seed-city.com or ganjafarmer.com ?


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 31, 2021)

Overgrowtho said:


> Thanks, seems pricey. Any thoughts on seed-city.com or ganjafarmer.com ?


Never heard of them. I can personally vouch for Neptune & Platinum though.
The only other thing you can do is find Runtz crosses from other breeders. I know Rocbudinc, purple City Genetics, & Exotic genetics all have good Runtz crosses


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 31, 2021)

Savage Genetics No Fruntz is the most affordable back cross I've found. The original White Runtz packs are a back cross anyway. There were 2 packs on Strainly for $1,250/each the other day. Now they're gone, I bet someone offered him $2,000 for both or something. There's another pack listed at $2,500.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jun 8, 2021)

Armyofsprout said:


> i just spent $400 on the official white runtz myself.
> 
> the seeds from elev8 are growing like garbage. Hella slow lanky growth and development. And short plants with unnecessarily long veg time. I’m sure elev8 is a scam now.


Damn, I am really getting pissed off the more and more I read. Why am I reading this is now overseas? More than a couple of disgruntled customers here..it goes on and on. If you saw this fuck w a cane, someone who should of stayed in the shadows..you can't be a few yrs past puberty and have the enormous selection. I m pissed , cause I'm the fool..and it won't be right to find another sucker to take me..but hey,I don't have $1700plus to have little shit packs, w shit security tape, to protect your imitation genetics. I split 2 packs w friend..for essentially 14 dollars a fem seed, 3 looked like they probably won't germinate, as the mishapenseeds are not normal, and should be discarded when selling such primo birdseed. I regret very seriously trusting several top seedbanks for this bullshit. Now the green is too much for 98percent of the fuckin people hijacking this business. We got another punk making a killing off thugpugs years of work, and I've learned enough to know that this is the start of the refucking up seeds...thanks elev8,you really are helping the black owned business w your extremely low bar for credibility.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> Damn, I am really getting pissed off the more and more I read. Why am I reading this is now overseas? More than a couple of disgruntled customers here..it goes on and on. If you saw this fuck w a cane, someone who should of stayed in the shadows..you can't be a few yrs past puberty and have the enormous selection. I m pissed , cause I'm the fool..and it won't be right to find another sucker to take me..but hey,I don't have $1700plus to have little shit packs, w shit security tape, to protect your imitation genetics. I split 2 packs w friend..for essentially 14 dollars a fem seed, 3 looked like they probably won't germinate, as the mishapenseeds are not normal, and should be discarded when selling such primo birdseed. I regret very seriously trusting several top seedbanks for this bullshit. Now the green is too much for 98percent of the fuckin people hijacking this business. We got another punk making a killing off thugpugs years of work, and I've learned enough to know that this is the start of the refucking up seeds...thanks elev8,you really are helping the black owned business w your extremely low bar for credibility.


Thats why I told that dude over in Asia who wanted Runtz seeds to stop trying to keep up with the hype. Then he went on to order some knock off seeds possible from Elev8. Folks just asking to get burned doing the most wanting trending genetics. I rather make friends & tell them to ship me some decent Runtz crosses & not get overly taxed for shipping from seedbanks


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 8, 2021)

Runtz under CMH filled with Runtz S1 seeds.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 9, 2021)

booms111 said:


> the last thread with Copycat or Dildo guy(inside joke most that followed the Gu debacle will get) was deleted because everyone knows this guys a fraud. funny how keeps popping up with a defender everytime.



Dildo guy? Care to let some of us in on the joke???


----------



## booms111 (Jun 9, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Dildo guy? Care to let some of us in on the joke???


After he took everyones money and started sending out fakes and people realized that he was a con he changed his website at the time to dildo sales.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 9, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Dildo guy? Care to let some of us in on the joke???


Gu bought fem seeds from copycat or maybe someone else idk. Gu was adamant they were legit but when people started growing them it turns out they were all literal hemp seeds. When copycat was confronted he ended up posting a bunch of dicks on his ig page.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 9, 2021)

He's a fucking intolerable cunt if you ask me. That fucking voice of his is like fingernails scraping down a chalkboard.

Coupled with his enormous ego and overzealous use of the word 'nigga' along with his desperate attempts at making his audience believe that he's this big time big shot mack daddy pimpin' player in his own head.

Oh yeah, he's a real Mr Swinging Big Dick as he perceives himself (if you'll pardon the pun).


----------



## booms111 (Jun 9, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> He's a fucking intolerable cunt if you ask me. That fucking voice of his is like fingernails scraping down a chalkboard.
> 
> Coupled with his enormous ego and overzealous use of the word 'nigga' along with his desperate attempts at making his audience believe that he's this big time big shot mack daddy pimpin' player in his own head.
> 
> Oh yeah, he's a real Mr Swinging Big Dick as he perceives himself (if you'll pardon the pun).


Im out of the loop and barely visit RIU anymore, has this dickhead made a Intagram video or something that hes using as a platform to rip moe people off?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 10, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Im out of the loop and barely visit RIU anymore, has this dickhead made a Intagram video or something that hes using as a platform to rip moe people off?


Yeah lad, that's pretty much the gist of it. As far I can tell he's been active across most of the major forms of social media particularly IG and YouTube where he then uses said platform to go on these two hour long tirades and rants utilising his time by reminding everybody of how much of a heavyweight/genius he is while he spends the rest of his time absolutely shitting on the very breeders whose shoulders he stands upon and coattails he rides.

There's a bunch of grow videos by people who claim to have been running his gear floating around YouTube now that serve as quasi-testimonials to the reliability of running his wares. There was mad rumours of hermies being a regular problem with his stuff. In nearly every second video the grower states "...And as you can see, NO HERMS!" nearly as if they were asked to remind the viewer of this by Copycat himself.

One thing I noticed as the most common trait to the plant's is that the majority of them all looked like their nodal stacking wasn't even remotely there. A reasonable sized golf ball nug here, another over there. Yeah, they looked like they would've been nice smoke but that's not paying for your overhead for the next grow at the end of the day.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Jun 27, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> Damn, I am really getting pissed off the more and more I read. Why am I reading this is now overseas? More than a couple of disgruntled customers here..it goes on and on. If you saw this fuck w a cane, someone who should of stayed in the shadows..you can't be a few yrs past puberty and have the enormous selection. I m pissed , cause I'm the fool..and it won't be right to find another sucker to take me..but hey,I don't have $1700plus to have little shit packs, w shit security tape, to protect your imitation genetics. I split 2 packs w friend..for essentially 14 dollars a fem seed, 3 looked like they probably won't germinate, as the mishapenseeds are not normal, and should be discarded when selling such primo birdseed. I regret very seriously trusting several top seedbanks for this bullshit. Now the green is too much for 98percent of the fuckin people hijacking this business. We got another punk making a killing off thugpugs years of work, and I've learned enough to know that this is the start of the refucking up seeds...thanks elev8,you really are helping the black owned business w your extremely low bar for credibility.


so I kept some elev8 Runtz seeds to grow after I moved. I attempted them this third time and got a way better result. I think the genetics are just HIGHLY unstable. But this grow I had the elev8 Runtz compared to the Runtz seeds I got from cookies and they were similar but the cookies seeds won. But here’s a pic of the final elev8 Runtz


----------



## Richalpha (Jul 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I havent seen any of those guys release s1s of other breeders work. If you get a clone only and then cross it to something then yes that's fine.
> 
> If you get the clone only and simply reverse it then that's not same as just using the cut in crosses.
> 
> Re cannarado yes 3 of his strains he worked on and created won cups. What's that got to do with reversing and making s1s though?


Fuck that. If it wasn't for him a guy like me wouldn't be able to get my hands onto something that is clones only


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2021)

Richalpha said:


> Fuck that. If it wasn't for him a guy like me wouldn't be able to get my hands onto something that is clones only


So fuck integrity and ethics because you have no connections? OK then.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> So fuck integrity and ethics because you have no connections? OK then.


I agree with him.

Why do people get to own genetics of a natural plant - if the shit is really the truth then the creators should S1 it and make it available......not hold it from the world besides for your friends.....then only a handful of ppl can ever smoke the strains - its stupid to not make clone-onlys into S1s imo.

People are all about the "cannabis culture" they claim - until they see $$$$$ - then they selfishly hold strains and eventually the genetics become completely lost because of their selfishness. If I had something fire as fuck, id share cuts with everyone I could!


----------



## higher self (Jul 22, 2021)

About to flip my Runtz S1's from Cannaventure soon. It clones easily too, have extra cuts more than others so I'm thinking about taking it to S2 if it's good enough to chuck with


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I agree with him.
> 
> Why do people get to own genetics of a natural plant - if the shit is really the truth then the creators should S1 it and make it available......not hold it from the world besides for your friends.....then only a handful of ppl can ever smoke the strains - its stupid to not make clone-onlys into S1s imo.
> 
> People are all about the "cannabis culture" they claim - until they see $$$$$ - then they selfishly hold strains and eventually the genetics become completely lost because of their selfishness. If I had something fire as fuck, id share cuts with everyone I could!


Ain't nobody selling s1's of landraces so nobody is selling natural plants. There has been years of breeding and selection being done by different breeders who take pride in their work who don't like seeing someone rip off their hard work and undercut them everyone wants to make money off their hard work.

Funny about your comment how some are all about the money. Kinda like Copycat ripping off other breeders hard work to make a quick buck by undercutting them?


----------



## higher self (Jul 22, 2021)

So are clone vendors ripping off the breeders or are they paying royalties? Average Joe on strainly who has shitty clones can even make money off selling supposed legit cuts, people will take their chances. I don't support copy cats but I will run some S1's for sure, mainly just CSI & Cannaventure but I'd like to try a few others. I know not to buy from crop king, ilgm, elev8 and all those other sites that have all the popular strains for sale like a candy store.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Ain't nobody selling s1's of landraces so nobody is selling natural plants. There has been years of breeding and selection being done by different breeders who take pride in their work who don't like seeing someone rip off their hard work and undercut them everyone wants to make money off their hard work.
> 
> Funny about your comment how some are all about the money. Kinda like Copycat ripping off other breeders hard work to make a quick buck by undercutting them?


How much hard work is being put in today?? For sure theres breeders who do.....but if you think any of these guys dropping 10 strains every couple of months are going through rigorous selection - youre outta youre damn mind! Theyre pumping out unstable genetics and charging 200+ per pack.....so thats why guys like copycat and others are S1ing these cuts and charging 100 a pack - because its a steal compared to paying 200+....idk about you, but im yet to smoke anything I'd pay 200+ for a pack, and some of those packs only being 6 fucking seeds!

So i fully support ppl s1ing and selling the seeds, especially if theyre doing so for relatively cheap! 

Or so you wanna pay 200-500 a pack for 6 seeds where 5 end up herming and maybe 1 is fire??


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> How much hard work is being put in today?? For sure theres breeders who do.....but if you think any of these guys dropping 10 strains every couple of months are going through rigorous selection - youre outta youre damn mind! Theyre pumping out unstable genetics and charging 200+ per pack.....so thats why guys like copycat and others are S1ing these cuts and charging 100 a pack - because its a steal compared to paying 200+....idk about you, but im yet to smoke anything I'd pay 200+ for a pack, and some of those packs only being 6 fucking seeds!
> 
> So i fully support ppl s1ing and selling the seeds, especially if theyre doing so for relatively cheap!
> 
> Or so you wanna pay 200-500 a pack for 6 seeds where 5 end up herming and maybe 1 is fire??


I'm not talking about pricing and all that BS. Lots of great vendors out there putting out lots of heat for under 100 a pack. I'm only talking about Copycat stealing people's work that they are currently using and selling.

If you want to s1 an old clone only like CSI does that's fine. But dude straight up goes and reverses breeders latest stuff and is selling it for less than the original breeder. That's what is whack.

And on top of everything I've seen lots of photos of Copycats gear but none of it looks anything close to stuff put out by Seed Junky or Umami, or sunken treasure, crane city, heck even Tiki madman stuff blows copycats out of the water. So maybe there is a point to paying for those more expensive packs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2021)

Copy cat isn't s1'ing people's gear. He is selling bulk Spanish seeds labeled as other people's s1. Dude is a scam artist, not a pollen chucker.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Copy cat isn't s1'ing people's gear. He is selling bulk Spanish seeds labeled as other people's s1. Dude is a scam artist, not a pollen chucker.


Damn, thanks for the correction.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 22, 2021)

An acquaintance of mine picked these up from Genetraders NYC and passed them on to me at cost (probably a dumb buy but not very expensive). In general I avoid growing S1s just due to inconsistency, since the parents are often F1 crosses (with parents that have not been inbred to high levels of consistency) and you're basically getting a feminized F2 with high but variable homozygosity. I don't have high expectations (5 might not even be enough seeds to get a good pheno), but hey, why not chuck 'em since I have 'em? 





Devils34 said:


> How much hard work is being put in today?? For sure theres breeders who do.....but if you think any of these guys dropping 10 strains every couple of months are going through rigorous selection - youre outta youre damn mind! Theyre pumping out unstable genetics and charging 200+ per pack.....so thats why guys like copycat and others are S1ing these cuts and charging 100 a pack - because its a steal compared to paying 200+....idk about you, but im yet to smoke anything I'd pay 200+ for a pack, and some of those packs only being 6 fucking seeds!


I think there are a lot of "breeders" out there pumping out unstable genetics. I prefer to grow more genetically stable stuff (which is why I've gone with HSC for photos and Mephisto for autos in recent times, many of their strains are F3-F6 and more). My impression is that one way the better among those breeders dropping 10 strains pull off some level of consistency is by breeding a single line for consistency, crossing it with a bunch of known strains, and selling the F1s while counting on the consistency of their breeding line. 

It's not quite as good as taking two non-overlapping inbred populations and crossing them to get a much more consistent heterozygous F1 cross, but it's better than taking two parents that both have a lot of genetic variation and crossing them for F1s that will be all over the place.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I'm not talking about pricing and all that BS. Lots of great vendors out there putting out lots of heat for under 100 a pack. I'm only talking about Copycat stealing people's work that they are currently using and selling.
> 
> If you want to s1 an old clone only like CSI does that's fine. But dude straight up goes and reverses breeders latest stuff and is selling it for less than the original breeder. That's what is whack.
> 
> And on top of everything I've seen lots of photos of Copycats gear but none of it looks anything close to stuff put out by Seed Junky or Umami, or sunken treasure, crane city, heck even Tiki madman stuff blows copycats out of the water. So maybe there is a point to paying for those more expensive packs.


Understand i can agree with you there


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Copy cat isn't s1'ing people's gear. He is selling bulk Spanish seeds labeled as other people's s1. Dude is a scam artist, not a pollen chucker.


Jeez i had no idea, I actually dont know where to get his seeds or anything he has, I just came in to defend others making S1s, as I m almost finished with csi humboldts bubblegum s1, 1st seed popped and found something that seems to be a definite keeper as long as the terps translate (which in bubblegum ime they always do) and as long as its the high ive had from other bubblegums or better....but looks/vigor/structure are all great. I m at days 61 of flowering and its gonna finish in under a week for sure. Cant wait to run my csi humboldt mendo purps s1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Jeez i had no idea, I actually dont know where to get his seeds or anything he has, I just came in to defend others making S1s, as I m almost finished with csi humboldts bubblegum s1, 1st seed popped and found something that seems to be a definite keeper as long as the terps translate (which in bubblegum ime they always do) and as long as its the high ive had from other bubblegums or better....but looks/vigor/structure are all great. I m at days 61 of flowering and its gonna finish in under a week for sure. Cant wait to run my csi humboldt mendo purps s1


I almost grabbed those mendo purp s1 too. Should be dank right there


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I almost grabbed those mendo purp s1 too. Should be dank right there


Hell yeah in the csi thread someone showed theirs and it was awesome looking!


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jul 23, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I agree with him.
> 
> Why do people get to own genetics of a natural plant - if the shit is really the truth then the creators should S1 it and make it available......not hold it from the world besides for your friends.....then only a handful of ppl can ever smoke the strains - its stupid to not make clone-onlys into S1s imo.
> 
> People are all about the "cannabis culture" they claim - until they see $$$$$ - then they selfishly hold strains and eventually the genetics become completely lost because of their selfishness. If I had something fire as fuck, id share cuts with everyone I could!


OH isn't that the motherfuckin truth. I trust fuckin no one... When u start the thug pug fan boy club, and have 1500 paid directly to a bean site, from his ig acct, pug bean, and pay via bitcoin, get one acknowledgement, and 1 full month later, I can't get a human to respond. Fuck it, they got their 1500. We got price match claims, not for real tho.. Every seed bank that had integrity is either carrying too many "top notch breeders" so between the astronomical pricing, the scamming, and wost of all.. Customer service is all over the map.. Just depends who you are dealing with. Once I wrap up this$2k plus fiasco of missing thug pug packs, Im officially all set wit this nonsense. I have more fire than one human could ever grow. I definitely am sick to my stomach w worry and bullshit, while these fucks make millions and don't consider 2k might be alot of money for someone who is not selling drugs, or seeds, or the end product.. Extremely discouraging when you don't know someone, but you know their work is stellar, so you promote because you wanna spread the word and then find out that person appears to be rude, at the very least. Fuck!


----------



## higher self (Jul 23, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> OH isn't that the motherfuckin truth. I trust fuckin no one... When u start the thug pug fan boy club, and have 1500 paid directly to a bean site, from his ig acct, pug bean, and pay via bitcoin, get one acknowledgement, and 1 full month later, I can't get a human to respond. Fuck it, they got their 1500. We got price match claims, not for real tho.. Every seed bank that had integrity is either carrying too many "top notch breeders" so between the astronomical pricing, the scamming, and wost of all.. Customer service is all over the map.. Just depends who you are dealing with. Once I wrap up this$2k plus fiasco of missing thug pug packs, Im officially all set wit this nonsense. I have more fire than one human could ever grow. I definitely am sick to my stomach w worry and bullshit, while these fucks make millions and don't consider 2k might be alot of money for someone who is not selling drugs, or seeds, or the end product.. Extremely discouraging when you don't know someone, but you know their work is stellar, so you promote because you wanna spread the word and then find out that person appears to be rude, at the very least. Fuck!


Which bean site scammed you? For 2k Id put them on blast. Can't say I'd trust buying direct through IG, might of been fake account


----------



## nc208 (Jul 23, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> OH isn't that the motherfuckin truth. I trust fuckin no one... When u start the thug pug fan boy club, and have 1500 paid directly to a bean site, from his ig acct, pug bean, and pay via bitcoin, get one acknowledgement, and 1 full month later, I can't get a human to respond. Fuck it, they got their 1500. We got price match claims, not for real tho.. Every seed bank that had integrity is either carrying too many "top notch breeders" so between the astronomical pricing, the scamming, and wost of all.. Customer service is all over the map.. Just depends who you are dealing with. Once I wrap up this$2k plus fiasco of missing thug pug packs, Im officially all set wit this nonsense. I have more fire than one human could ever grow. I definitely am sick to my stomach w worry and bullshit, while these fucks make millions and don't consider 2k might be alot of money for someone who is not selling drugs, or seeds, or the end product.. Extremely discouraging when you don't know someone, but you know their work is stellar, so you promote because you wanna spread the word and then find out that person appears to be rude, at the very least. Fuck!


Who are you talking about? Thug pug isn't a scammer and only charges 80-100 bucks a pack.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jul 24, 2021)

If you guys want runtz seeds go to cannaventure


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Here are a few Runtz hybrids I have going
> 
> Vanilla Toosie
> Chanel Runtz × Mak Gak
> ...


Why are your leafs curling up and burnt? Just curious?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Why are your leafs curling up and burnt? Just curious?


Obviously your too stupid to know the leaves are not burnt, but moreso under attack by fungus gnats. The pupa come in the soil, but you just started growing maybe a year ago and think you know alot.

You were that kid that was using the word "CRINGE"

Anyhow those Orange packs on the plants have mites that go after them. 
"Burnt leaves ,"

For the people to see a plant under worse attack. 


Leaves not burnt people.

@H420Baby Why do you want my attention so much? Across all these threads man; don't you have a girlfriend or wife / side chick. You arrived on the forums in 2020 and don't anything...


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Obviously your too stupid to know the leaves are not burnt, but moreso under attack by fungus gnats. The pupa come in the soil, but you just started growing maybe a year ago and think you know alot.
> 
> You were that kid that was using the word "CRINGE"
> 
> ...


I have a lot more going then giving it the big one to people, and plants that grow on top of each other full of bugs lol I need not say anything else’s your done, making fun of peoples grows you was saying! You just stay in your Oscar the grouch bin like grow mate hahahahha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I have a lot more going then giving it the big one to people, and plants that grow on top of each other full of bugs lol I need not say anything else’s your done, making fun of peoples grows you was saying! You just stay in your Oscar the grouch bin like grow mate hahahahha


You tried to ask a stupid question, and it didn't work well the way you expected it to go. You thought you had something smart to say, rather stupid and now you showed the world. " why are your leaves BURNT"

Plants that grow on top of each other, anyone see that ? Plants different shots.

You give shit advice to people in other threads, like you can grow. Have a good day now.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You tried to ask a stupid question, and it didn't work well the way you expected it to go. You thought you had something smart to say, rather stupid and now you showed the world. " why are your leaves BURNT"
> 
> Plants that grow on top of each other, anyone see that ? Plants different shots.


Your the smart Allic with all the comments over this forum, I don’t have bugs around or plants growing over each other! I ain’t smart or claim to be or make comments making fun of others grows! Your the immature one that went being smart about my shit! But mine ain’t covered in bugs and infections! On that note I will leave you to make what ever comments you want your plants say it all lmao 

Have a good evening


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Your the smart Allic with all the comments over this forum, I don’t have bugs around or plants growing over each other! I ain’t smart or claim to be or make comments making fun of others grows! Your the immature one that went being smart about my shit! But mine ain’t covered in bugs and infections! On that note I will leave you to make what ever comments you want your plants say it all lmao
> 
> Have a good evening


Again you show how stupid you are. The plants are in a bed. Plants don't grow over each other. Again 2020 forum person that thinks they know alot. My plants not covered in bugs either, You want my attention so bad you clicked on a post from 7 months ago. I wouldn't reply to you in the cannarado thread so you come here. 

Little boy like I said find yourself a girlfriend or something...

"Dude says plants growing over each other, plants are in a bed. " You have given bullshit advice other the threads alot of it. 


You really are a different type of slow.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

This is Pink Grapes

[Pink Runtz × Grape Gasoline]




Day 30.  
Wait till week 5-6, even 7 lol. 

This dude needs to show his Non existent runtz plants, really nothing to add to the thread..


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> If you guys want runtz seeds go to cannaventure


Seed mother plant, got a clone getting flipped in 2 wks. Leaves start to curl when she's thirsy, have a Sherbert cross that does the same thing. They also smell similar, can't wait to cross them.


----------



## Clydecatsky (Jul 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Which bean site scammed you? For 2k Id put them on blast. Can't say I'd trust buying direct through IG, might of been fake account


OH yeah, it was a scam. Terpy seeds informed me. They are legit, but had someone do something similar. But Gromer is cryptic in his posts, hinting at shit to come, his ig kept going down, and while it remained looking the same w the same tugged thug, in description just says beware of scammers and betties. Nothing about the link to pug bean. Com in description as a warning when he had to notice something, so it was up and running for about a week. I dm him, to ask about 1st order, no reply, 2nd one, and over a month later, I was asking if he was aware the shipping and customer service was lacking, no reply. I realize it is the seed banks who make bank, and he sets his price at whatever it is whosale, and because of this, he does not appear to give a shit. I've only dm'd him 3times..once when I learned of him, through someone I respect in the industry, coincidentally, right at that time he said in a post he was going to retire, back problems. I just asked if what he is releasing will be the last chance to possibly get. He answered w something snarky, weird to me, but OK. I still chose to get what I could, only spoke of the guy like he was some kind of cannabis God, read a number of comments that back up my extrapolated opinion that he's not pleasent. The straw that makes me not give a fuck, is I spent alot of cash, for bitcoin and instead of being more proactive in protecting your customer base, by stating where only, ONLY you can find ones gear, maybe less scammers will take your customers money from you. Idk, seems like some breeders got that shit locked down, jungle boys, cookies fam.. Obviously scammers will try, but a way to validate the source, or the product via an app, or whatever options exist should be paramount when you're one of the lucky few to become a household name when you want top quality genetics. I didn't think anything was wrong because several people have a link to a place for purchase. I don't really want to start shit with Gromer, he didn't rip me off.. But there is a person I'm gonna put on blast, as I did straight walk into it.. But, this conversation and the fact that I knew almost as I pressed send.. It's actually humorous and it definitely needs to be fixed, it sounds like their little, or big? operation is not just a scam, as there are different names, but the very recognized avatar. Shrooms and weed.. Lots of ways to pay, so the venmo name is a real person, most likely the right person. When I have time, and someone w computer skills.. I'll blow her shit up, or at least make any one question if they want to engage in anything with a straight thief. Worst of all, she, I think, solicited me, and I was not in a frame of mind to deal with the cunning, pretty good damn sales pitch.. Never buy any thing but food when wasted. 
Oh, funny Gromer response to a person asking why so expensive, when he used to be 100 even.. He bit the person's head off and said his price has never changed, it's the seed banks. When you are thugpug, you can set a limit, or choose to not do business with.. Also lending credibility to the scam. It's also really cool being the smartest guy in every conversation he contributed to, and yup he's a great breeder.. But so are so many others, no need to chase his shit, pay crazy money, and really only have about 3packs I wanted, settled on lots a shit still out there, why's it still out there? Probably cause it's a collab no one wants. Ehh I had it with that shit. Could've had the whole jungle boys line up w all I waisted. Too long? Harsh? I'm still so freaked out how much money I lost in a week. Oh well, that's the chance us nobodys take.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 27, 2021)

Clydecatsky said:


> OH yeah, it was a scam. Terpy seeds informed me. They are legit, but had someone do something similar. But Gromer is cryptic in his posts, hinting at shit to come, his ig kept going down, and while it remained looking the same w the same tugged thug, in description just says beware of scammers and betties. Nothing about the link to pug bean. Com in description as a warning when he had to notice something, so it was up and running for about a week. I dm him, to ask about 1st order, no reply, 2nd one, and over a month later, I was asking if he was aware the shipping and customer service was lacking, no reply. I realize it is the seed banks who make bank, and he sets his price at whatever it is whosale, and because of this, he does not appear to give a shit. I've only dm'd him 3times..once when I learned of him, through someone I respect in the industry, coincidentally, right at that time he said in a post he was going to retire, back problems. I just asked if what he is releasing will be the last chance to possibly get. He answered w something snarky, weird to me, but OK. I still chose to get what I could, only spoke of the guy like he was some kind of cannabis God, read a number of comments that back up my extrapolated opinion that he's not pleasent. The straw that makes me not give a fuck, is I spent alot of cash, for bitcoin and instead of being more proactive in protecting your customer base, by stating where only, ONLY you can find ones gear, maybe less scammers will take your customers money from you. Idk, seems like some breeders got that shit locked down, jungle boys, cookies fam.. Obviously scammers will try, but a way to validate the source, or the product via an app, or whatever options exist should be paramount when you're one of the lucky few to become a household name when you want top quality genetics. I didn't think anything was wrong because several people have a link to a place for purchase. I don't really want to start shit with Gromer, he didn't rip me off.. But there is a person I'm gonna put on blast, as I did straight walk into it.. But, this conversation and the fact that I knew almost as I pressed send.. It's actually humorous and it definitely needs to be fixed, it sounds like their little, or big? operation is not just a scam, as there are different names, but the very recognized avatar. Shrooms and weed.. Lots of ways to pay, so the venmo name is a real person, most likely the right person. When I have time, and someone w computer skills.. I'll blow her shit up, or at least make any one question if they want to engage in anything with a straight thief. Worst of all, she, I think, solicited me, and I was not in a frame of mind to deal with the cunning, pretty good damn sales pitch.. Never buy any thing but food when wasted.
> Oh, funny Gromer response to a person asking why so expensive, when he used to be 100 even.. He bit the person's head off and said his price has never changed, it's the seed banks. When you are thugpug, you can set a limit, or choose to not do business with.. Also lending credibility to the scam. It's also really cool being the smartest guy in every conversation he contributed to, and yup he's a great breeder.. But so are so many others, no need to chase his shit, pay crazy money, and really only have about 3packs I wanted, settled on lots a shit still out there, why's it still out there? Probably cause it's a collab no one wants. Ehh I had it with that shit. Could've had the whole jungle boys line up w all I waisted. Too long? Harsh? I'm still so freaked out how much money I lost in a week. Oh well, that's the chance us nobodys take.


Damn dude I've heard gromer can be short. A buddy of mine asked him a question and he kinda blew up at him.
It's interesting cuz when Thug was breeding before the whole retirement thingy he did have his trusted banks put up of where was legit to grab his gear. And over the last year he's warned tons of times that lots of scammers and fakes out there so buy at your own risk. As in these as resellers and not much he can do about that.
Jungle boys deals with the exact same crap, there's so many posts of folks asking if this person is legit and them saying nope your outta luck.
I totally get your situation of being out a bunch of cash but I'm clueless as to why your blaming Gromer for not protecting you enough?


----------



## Clydecatsky (Aug 2, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Damn dude I've heard gromer can be short. A buddy of mine asked him a question and he kinda blew up at him.
> It's interesting cuz when Thug was breeding before the whole retirement thingy he did have his trusted banks put up of where was legit to grab his gear. And over the last year he's warned tons of times that lots of scammers and fakes out there so buy at your own risk. As in these as resellers and not much he can do about that.
> Jungle boys deals with the exact same crap, there's so many posts of folks asking if this person is legit and them saying nope your outta luck.
> I totally get your situation of being out a bunch of cash but I'm clueless as to why your blaming Gromer for not protecting you enough?


Yeah, your right, I don't recall what I wrote, I had just got screwed in something shroom related, but that was a known possibility going in, but it was contributing to my bad mood. But I do kind of feel like he should try something, whether it be a list of 4banks he deals w, anywhere else is not him. Or that sticker that will tell you if it's legit on the jb's boxes through an app. It's ridiculous, but I guess when you sort of stand out, it is an honor that you might not want for this reason, but it clearly says something about his abilities, as well as any other kick ass breeder. I know he has a price that he set wholesale and said he's never deviated.. But it seems either that he once demanded that his gear be sold for no more than "x" a pack, and that has changed to pretty much what ever the individual bank wants to sell it for. If he is making a modest amount on ea, as he pretty much told someone to f off about it, due to the set price he hasn't changed.. and said complain to the seed banks. Imagine doing that? I have really zero idea of what kind of $ it all yields, and how prices are determined.. But I would assume if you wanted your product to not exceed a certain amount, seems like a fairly simple thing to just not sell to one's that don't adhere. If it is because his genetics can command top dollar and he's getting his rightful amount, I absolutely think he should.. It's the being short, cryptic, and seemingly a lack of care that bugged me. I can't imagine the shit he must have to see and hear, so I get his disgust for the drama too. Basically rambling on about wishing that banks would just deal w anyone who wants to use credit cards and such.. This would make everyone's life easier, and make getting robbed less likely. I'm a bit happy I'm the end, as terpy seeds has come through w 6 lurch collabs, 3varieties,2of ea.. At $100 ea. So I don't have his top ones, but Im happy to have whatever I have got in the past and these 2 collabs the lurch, and hazy crosses, I only have 2or 3 thugpug only packs. I really don't need to even look at ig anymore, I have so many different "this could be the one" packs, I couldn't possibly grow all before I die if that's all I did.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 20, 2021)

I saw someone on strainly giving away Runtz S1s, so I hit them up and I got another 5, bringing the total to 10. I'll probably run all 10 of them this winter. My expectations aren't super high; I know S1s will show quite a bit of variation, but I'm hoping to get at least one phenotype that's worth working with. I'll take cuttings off the plants preemptively, and then flower the mothers to see what's worth keeping. 

I'm considering getting an STS kit or a CS generator to take the plants to S2 (F3) if anything seems like it's a keeper. I know that it increases the chance of negative recessive traits presenting, but that should be true of backcrossing and any other technique that creates an inbred line. If the seeds are vigorous enough to merit growing on their own, that would be nice, but they could also be outcrossed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I saw someone on strainly giving away Runtz S1s, so I hit them up and I got another 5, bringing the total to 10. I'll probably run all 10 of them this winter. My expectations aren't super high; I know S1s will show quite a bit of variation, but I'm hoping to get at least one phenotype that's worth working with. I'll take cuttings off the plants preemptively, and then flower the mothers to see what's worth keeping.
> 
> I'm considering getting an STS kit or a CS generator to take the plants to S2 (F3) if anything seems like it's a keeper. I know that it increases the chance of negative recessive traits presenting, but that should be true of backcrossing and any other technique that creates an inbred line. If the seeds are vigorous enough to merit growing on their own, that would be nice, but they could also be outcrossed.


STS is easy to make. You don't need a kit, as long as you have a scale to weigh out the two chemicals you have to buy. I just reversed my cut of Runtz, and it's starting to show sacks now.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> STS is easy to make. You don't need a kit, as long as you have a scale to weigh out the two chemicals you have to buy. I just reversed my cut of Runtz, and it's starting to show sacks now.


Yeah, I could get the sodium thiosulfate and silver nitrate too and weigh it out, I just haven't looked into buying them. Long term that's probably better if I want to inbreed and outcross it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Yeah, I could get the sodium thiosulfate and silver nitrate too and weigh it out, I just haven't looked into buying them. Long term that's probably better if I want to inbreed and outcross it


It's only like $30 for both chems, enough to last long time.


----------



## sirtalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Jeez i had no idea, I actually dont know where to get his seeds or anything he has, I just came in to defend others making S1s, as I m almost finished with csi humboldts bubblegum s1, 1st seed popped and found something that seems to be a definite keeper as long as the terps translate (which in bubblegum ime they always do) and as long as its the high ive had from other bubblegums or better....but looks/vigor/structure are all great. I m at days 61 of flowering and its gonna finish in under a week for sure. Cant wait to run my csi humboldt mendo purps s1


CSI is super legit. I'd trust any of his S1's. My friends and I are running a number of Bubblegum, GSC, Bubba and Urkle crosses from him and they are outperforming any clone from the clubs. He needs to make a Runtz x Air Force One cross though.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 28, 2021)

A friend give me some runtz

LEMON Runtz
awesome and exotic odor
is like French Fries potato chips
with cleaner lavender lemon background


BLUEBERRY Runtz
bigfatty calyx,
berry odor with runtz candy
strong euphoric high


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 7, 2021)

RUNTZ S1 
Exotic Genetix

awesome plant 
alot of energy , special odor


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

My Runtz S1 is looking like a bust! I'm in wk 6 flower & hardly any terps. It's like that one cookie or OG plant that has a faint kush smell but nothing more. Other S1's from same breeder are smelling fire so I think I just got unlucky with a crap pheno. Mad I didn't pop more than one seed & honestly don't feel like popping more right now. I got this as a freebie pack so not too mad.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Devils34 (Oct 6, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


>


This guys right, theres shitty runtz and good runtz....complete crapshoot on what will be good and what wont be.

Ive tried a few different variations of runtz and although I liked 1 of them a lot, I havent cared for the others. 

Personally, im not huge on the terps of runtz either.

The 1 version I absolutely loved though was Bubblegum Runtz....it had a nice combination of runtz and bubblegum flavors and was more sativa in effects.

Right now I have regular runtz and its great for sleep for me...but its nothing special to me....i wouldnt track down seeds and if I did, theres a million strains I would choose to grow over it.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 6, 2021)

Coochie Runtz




i dont know how is the weed,
but the packing is fire jajaja


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> Coochie Runtz
> View attachment 5003853
> 
> View attachment 5003860
> ...


Smells like Teen Spirit.


----------



## Ilovecbd (Oct 6, 2021)

Just want to chime in that Seed City has multiple Runtz seeds available for sale.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 7, 2021)

Ilovecbd said:


> Just want to chime in that Seed City has multiple Runtz seeds available for sale.


Everyone has Runtz now lol


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 27, 2021)

RUNTZ S1 mother


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 29, 2021)

RUNTZ S1 CUT
18days flower
berry fruit odor some candy zkittlez background


mother preparing for outdoor

good smokes


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 29, 2021)

I got this from a runtz s1 from elev8, terpz are real nice and had a good yield. I’ll give her another run to see if she is staying around.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2021)

Im gonna be chucking some Runtz x Cherry Chem and Runtz x Strawpicanna on my next run


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2021)

Runtz clone only


----------



## Overgrowtho (Nov 30, 2021)

I grew out the BSB genetics and Seed Starters genetics. 

Both are nice and they are very different structures with seed starters being perhaps more authentic runts but yielding less and ripening a bit slower. 

Both great terps and I will keep them both around!


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 1, 2021)

This is Runtz s1 from Exotic Genetix. How long these normally take for you guys? I just finished week 9


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 11, 2021)

RUNTZ S1 exotic genetix
28 days , sweet berry odor, no gas
amazing trichome production, i pollinate it


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 11, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> RUNTZ S1 exotic genetix
> 28 days , sweet berry odor, no gas
> amazing trichome production, i pollinate it
> View attachment 5044588View attachment 5044592
> View attachment 5044593


Can we have a few buds when dried please? Thsnks in advance


----------



## RonnieB2 (Dec 11, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> RUNTZ S1 exotic genetix
> 28 days , sweet berry odor, no gas
> amazing trichome production, i pollinate it
> View attachment 5044588View attachment 5044592
> View attachment 5044593


I have 2 OG Runtz x Red pop that I would like to keep a clone or two off of...I've never kept clones. I know how to grow, my fear is keeping the plant short enough for indoors year around, any advice?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)

RonnieB2 said:


> I have 2 OG Runtz x Red pop that I would like to keep a clone or two off of...I've never kept clones. I know how to grow, my fear is keeping the plant short enough for indoors year around, any advice?


Continual pruning.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Dec 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Continual pruning.


Seriously? Thats what I've been doing. Even the tops?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)

RonnieB2 said:


> Seriously? Thats what I've been doing. Even the tops?


That or just take clones from the mother and make new mothers.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm goona grab a few clones off these and just keep them in veg...Thanks for the help...I just switched them to flower and already have one clone I want a few more though..


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 16, 2021)

RUNTZ S1, pollinated 
sweet berry zkittlez candy


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 2, 2022)

RUNTZ S1 ExoticGenetix
full resin candy terps


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 16, 2022)

RuntzS1 x (OrangePushPop/Mac)

the first, looking good


RUNTZ S1 revert in process



Outdoor SOG


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 18, 2022)

outdoor runtz



indoor RUNTZ

I liked it very much,
flowering is fast, has excellent structure,
hybrid effect, good rise
flavor berry blueberry strawberry jam gas,
average yield,


----------



## rmzrmz (May 1, 2022)

Runtz S1
outdoor




amazing weed hard rock buds,
flavor sweet berry gas aftertaste, high potency,
the flower is fast but the only low was the yield,
one of the best that I have tried in recent years and it shows why it is repeated in other seedbanks, I want to look for hybrids with better yield,
Runtz S1 Exotic Genetix.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 1, 2022)

Runtz is still one of my favorite strains despite all the people that like to hate on her for no apparent reason. Her yield is on the small side but when you nail a solid run, she’s got terps, flavor and potency.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 17, 2022)

Purple City Genetics “Runtz”
Finishing nicely


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Oct 10, 2022)

I thought big Dan and logic were the same guy


----------

